# *:･ﾟ✧ Velvet`s Set Bakery ✧ﾟ･:*



## Velvet (Jun 3, 2012)

​_*THE RULES:*_

_*- Please provide a high quality stocks to work with, the end result depends on it*_

_*- The time for requests to be done depend on irl busyness*_

_*- Please use the provided form when requesting, I accept no "make me a sig" *_

_*- Don`t spam the thread with questions, those can be directed to my profile or a PM*_

_*- 24 hours wait is required before requesting another set after getting one done*_



*REQUEST FORM:*



> *Requested:  avi / sig / set *
> 
> *Size:  avi: 175x250 / 175x350 / 150x150  etc.*
> 
> ...





*WHAT I DO:*

*- Transparencies*

*- Avatars*

*- Signatures*

*- Set [ avatar + signature]*

*- Animated avatar [simple flash or transition]*

*- Gifs *


*SAMPLES:*

*Avatars:*



*Signatures:*



*Animated:*





*Gifs:*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 3, 2012)

Is this open?


----------



## Ender (Jun 3, 2012)

prolly not  will have to ask tifa


----------



## spectre991 (Jun 4, 2012)

Request : set

Size : senior

Stock : See if this works. Use whichever you prefer,

Effects : anything that looks good

Border : rounded

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Perseverance (Jun 4, 2012)

If its open then...


*Spoiler*: __ 





> •Type: Set
> 
> •Stocks/Renders:  (the guy on the left), as an example only try showing his face as shown .
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Jun 11, 2012)

*o.o o mai...havent been to NF in awhile..i`ll try do these fast..*



> Hello I'd like to make a request for an avy/sig gif.
> Avy: 125x125 (100kib) black solid border
> Source1 Time:3:44-3:45(Mostly the background pattern moving)
> Sig:350x170 black solid border
> Source2 Time:933-9:43



*ah sorry D: im not doin gif sets for awhile..my program is missing *



> Request : set
> 
> Size : senior
> 
> ...



*the link doesnt work *

*Perseverance*:*sorry about bein late *
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Velvet (Apr 2, 2013)

​


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 3, 2013)

*Ava =* 

*Ava Size =* Senior.

*Sig =* 

*Sig size =* Height 475 & width accordingly.

*Style =* Whatever you want but lose the text in sig.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 3, 2013)

Dastan said:


> *Ava =*
> 
> *Ava Size =* Senior.
> 
> ...



*pek Hope its to your taste...


Spoiler:  









Black & White version:


Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 3, 2013)

requested : Set
Size : Senior sized


Effects : Dosent really matter to me
Border : Standard is fine
Other:


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 3, 2013)

Requested: set

size: Junior sized

Avatar stock 

Sig stock: 

Effects: heavenly effects or something like that.
Border: red
Other: N/A


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 3, 2013)

You put me in a tough position Velvet. Both are awesome. Can't decide which one I should use.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 3, 2013)

*


			You put me in a tough position Velvet. Both are awesome. Can't decide which one I should use.
		
Click to expand...


pek Well im glad you like them ! Tried to remove the text the best i could !


@St. Jimmy -     Blue & Gold Version :   

@Katsushiro-kun - 
Spoiler:  









 Hope you guys like them !!​*


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 3, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> pek Well im glad you like them ! Tried to remove the text the best i could !
> 
> ...



Thanks so much, Velvet. :amazed I love it


----------



## Velvet (Apr 3, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Thanks so much, Velvet. :amazed I love it



*pek Im glad !!

Also remember to turn off your sig next time *


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Velvet (Apr 3, 2013)

St. Jimmy said:


> Thanks



* Glad you like !*


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 6, 2013)

I need two set for two different forum. Hope you won't mind.

Ava = 



Sig = 



Detail = For peter sig if possible make it look like there are some energy ball in both of his hand.


----------



## Euraj (Apr 6, 2013)

Tell me whatcha think. 
*Spoiler*: __ 







 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 7, 2013)

Both are awesome. Thanks.

Can you remove the site address from second sig please?


----------



## Euraj (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks again.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 7, 2013)

*Come back again soon ! pek*


----------



## MystKaos (Apr 7, 2013)

requested : avi & Sig

Size : avi 150x150 & 150x200 sig: up to you really, but pretty big (not too huge!)

Stock : 
Effects : with
Border : what kind [solid]
Other : Trans - no.

Please & thank you! set will be used on another forum.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 7, 2013)

Dark_Ninja_X said:


> requested : avi & Sig
> 
> Size : avi 150x150 & 150x200 sig: up to you really, but pretty big (not too huge!)
> 
> ...




*Hope these will be to your taste ! *


​


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 7, 2013)

Request

Type: Set

Stock:  ;  

Text: Smiley

Effects: Purple

Border: Yes please ; I don't care which one

Size: Senior

Thanks!!!


----------



## Velvet (Apr 8, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Request
> 
> Type: Set
> 
> ...



*I hope these are alright ! pek*






​


----------



## MystKaos (Apr 8, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *Hope these will be to your taste ! *
> 
> 
> ​



thanks very much, I love them! <3

+repped.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 8, 2013)

Dark_Ninja_X said:


> thanks very much, I love them! <3
> 
> +repped.




*Glad you liked them  come again soon !!*


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 8, 2013)

Theyre very nice but could you add a purple tint or hue to it please?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 8, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Theyre very nice but could you add a purple tint or hue to it please?



* What do you mean ? Like some splashy brush effects ?*


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 8, 2013)

Just, purple? Any purple?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 8, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Just, purple? Any purple?



* Alright , i`ll try again . Maybe the purple i used was a bit too dark..*

*Edit :

This better ? 


Spoiler:  











*


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Velvet (Apr 8, 2013)

*You`re welcome ! pek*


----------



## Krippy (Apr 11, 2013)

Can I get 2 150x150 avy's made out of this?

[sp][/sp]

one with a dotted border and one with a thin black border

effects are up to you :33

thanks


----------



## Euraj (Apr 11, 2013)

Sure, but turn off your sig, sir.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 11, 2013)

yeah buddy


----------



## Euraj (Apr 11, 2013)

You're a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 11, 2013)

Krippy said:


> Can I get 2 150x150 avy's made out of this?
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> ...


*
 Oh damn Euraj already did it...here anyway !*


----------



## Euraj (Apr 11, 2013)

Meh... I'm sure he doesn't mind. I wouldn't.


----------



## Melodie (Apr 11, 2013)

I would like to request a set. :33

Stock: []
Border: Dotted border.
Effects: Up to you!
Text: Melodie. [One with one text  and one without.. If you mind]


----------



## Krippy (Apr 11, 2013)

thanks, you guys 

will rep both of you when I'm not 24'd


----------



## Velvet (Apr 11, 2013)

Melodie said:


> I would like to request a set. :33
> 
> Stock: []
> Border: Dotted border.
> ...



*Hope this is alright  The picture was pretty enough already so i didnt wanna ruin it with extra`s*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Melodie (Apr 11, 2013)

They're gorgeous; Thank you. pek


----------



## Velvet (Apr 11, 2013)

*You`re welcome ! pek*


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 11, 2013)

Request Sig + Ava:

*Stock:* 

*Border:* Both Sig and Ava: Dotted
*Size:* Senior Size Ava (150x150) and Senior Size Sig except I want the height(largest side) at 485px. Of course with normal height/width ratio.
*Effects:* Up to you
*Additional Details:* Remove the black borders of the sides of the Stock pic. About the Ava, I want you to just crop his upper part(head/hand holding his cigarette).

Hope I was as detailed as possible .

In case you do make it, I'll only be able to give you rep on Sunday since I am sealed currently. 
Do I need to give you credit as well?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 11, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Request Sig + Ava:
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...




*Perfectly detailed dont worry about it  all you need to do is just credit the shop , giving rep is your choice.  Hope i did exactly what you wanted with the set ~*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 11, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *Perfectly detailed dont worry about it  all you need to do is just credit the shop , giving rep is your choice.  Hope i did exactly what you wanted with the set ~*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Yes just like that man, well done. I'll give you credit and will give you rep later as well(it's my choice xD).

Anyways, thanks a lot man


----------



## Velvet (Apr 11, 2013)

*Im glad  come back again soon !*


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 11, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *Im glad  come back again soon !*



I will


----------



## Tray (Apr 12, 2013)

Requesting a senior avatar!



Not just a cropped version but cut off some of the background. (Not too much of it though)

Make it look nice, but not too light. Thank you


----------



## Velvet (Apr 12, 2013)

Trαy said:


> Requesting a senior avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* Hope this is alright , did it with few color changes. The first one is the original ~
​*


----------



## Tray (Apr 12, 2013)

Velvet said:


> * Hope this is alright , did it with few color changes. The first one is the original ~
> ​*



That was quick!
Taking this one. Thanks


----------



## Velvet (Apr 12, 2013)

*Come again soon ! *


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 12, 2013)

Could i get an avy of this please? :33



150x150 thin black border


----------



## Velvet (Apr 12, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Could i get an avy of this please? :33
> 
> 
> 
> 150x150 thin black border



*
 Added some with diff color effects so you can choose...the first one is the original !


Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 12, 2013)

Could I get a set from these pics? 



Avy: 125X125
gold border
and flower pattern.

sig: Junior sized
Gold Border
Flower effects


----------



## Velvet (Apr 12, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Could I get a set from these pics?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 *Turn off your sig first !*


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 12, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *Turn off your sig first !*



It's off now.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 12, 2013)

*@ Katsushiro-kun -  Hope i did alright...*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 12, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *@ Katsushiro-kun -  Hope i did alright...*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



it's quite beautiful, Velvet.  I love it. Thank you


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Apr 13, 2013)

*You both are welcome ! pek*


----------



## Ishamael (Apr 13, 2013)

Request: Ava of girl on right
Effects: up to you
Stock:


----------



## Velvet (Apr 13, 2013)

Ishamael said:


> Request: Ava of girl on right
> Effects: up to you
> Stock:



*:amazed Here ya go !!
​*


----------



## Gin (Apr 13, 2013)

Request type:   Signature

Could you please add the text "Supernovas" to the bottom of the picture, using a cool font which goes well with the picture itself, and perhaps add any texture etc. you see fit to make it look better.



No border is necessary.

Much appreciated~


----------



## Euraj (Apr 13, 2013)

Like fresh biscuits out da oven. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gin (Apr 13, 2013)

Just what I was looking for, thank you.    

I'll rep when not 24'd.


----------



## Tray (Apr 13, 2013)

Requesting another Set 



ANy effects you want, as long as it's not too light.



Thanks in advance~

Hehe Just the avatar,  plz


----------



## OS (Apr 13, 2013)

Request type- Set

stock for avi- EDIT: I forgot to say to just have the faces. Sorry.

black border and animated. For the gif I just want the transition to be a swoosh like this[/IMG]

For sig Black borders too. Just get right above the girls vag upward. In the set I'd like the quote, "If light travels so fast, how come it's never caught a ninja?"

As big as possible for both pics please, and you can add what effects you think are good. Thank you


----------



## Velvet (Apr 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Request type- Set
> 
> stock for avi- EDIT: I forgot to say to just have the faces. Sorry.
> 
> ...



*Hope i did them like you asked...


Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 14, 2013)

Set Request. :amazed

Here is the stock:


On the bottom left corner could you put the name Bruce Wayne.
Other than that, make it look awesome.


----------



## OS (Apr 14, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *Hope i did them like you asked...
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



hmm. I love the avi. But I think the signature should be wider and longer. It seems to small for me. Can you change it please? Oh and please make the words lighter. Thank you and Repping you still.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 14, 2013)

Trαy said:


> Requesting another Set
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*pek Hope this is to your taste ~


Spoiler:  







*



> Set Request.
> 
> Here is the stock:
> Spoiler:
> ...



* Hope i did good...btw sorry i put the text on the top ! 


Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 14, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *pek Hope this is to your taste ~
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Awesomeness. :amazed


----------



## Velvet (Apr 14, 2013)

*Glad you like !  

Come again soon ~ pek*


----------



## Tray (Apr 14, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *pek Hope this is to your taste ~
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...


Just what I wanted 

Thanks for the awesome work. 24'd, but will rep asap


----------



## Velvet (Apr 14, 2013)

*Dont worry about it  Enjoy !!*


----------



## Matador (Apr 14, 2013)

Are you able to do Transition Avys?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 14, 2013)

N said:


> Are you able to do Transition Avys?




*Like this one ? 



Or you mean a gif ?*


----------



## santanico (Apr 14, 2013)

hello!! can you make me a set out of this?
senior

make the avatar one of the guy, Bruce (dog) and one going back and forth please
whatever looks nice will do :3


----------



## Velvet (Apr 15, 2013)

starr said:


> hello!! can you make me a set out of this?
> senior
> 
> make the avatar one of the guy, Bruce (dog) and one going back and forth please
> whatever looks nice will do :3



*Hope these are good ! :amazed


Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 15, 2013)

I would like to request the following:

*Ava:*

_Stock:_ 
_Border:_ Dot Border
_Effects:_ Up to you
_Size:_ 150x150
_Additional Details:_ Only want Grimmjow's face(blue haired one) as the Ava.


*Sig:*

_Stock: _
_Border:_ Dot Border
_Effects:_ Up to you. Make them the same as in the ava or similar.
_Size:_ 485 pixels in height(largest side)
_Additional Details:_ None

When you're finished send me a VM


----------



## santanico (Apr 15, 2013)

they're lovely, thank u so much pek


----------



## Euraj (Apr 15, 2013)

*@ Grimm6Jack* 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 15, 2013)

Euraj said:


> *@ Grimm6Jack*
> *Spoiler*: __



:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed

Awesome man. I'll give you credit and rep you later, 24'd .

Thanks a lot


----------



## Euraj (Apr 15, 2013)

Np. Glad ya like it.


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 19, 2013)

*Specifications:* Make it bright & colorful.
*Style:* Whatever's best
*Avatar:* 150x150
*Avatar Stock:* _and_ 

*Signature:* Height 475 & width accordingly.
*Signature Stock:*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 19, 2013)

Dastan said:


> *Specifications:* Make it bright & colorful.
> *Style:* Whatever's best
> *Avatar:* 150x150
> *Avatar Stock:* _and_
> ...



*Hope i did good ! *


*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 19, 2013)

Type: set

avatar stock#1: 

size: 125X125
effects: Something that's calm but dangerous.

avatar stock #2: 

size:125X125
Effects: same as the first.

sig stock: 
size: Junior
Effects: Dark and mysterious


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Apr 19, 2013)

Requested : Avi ^^

Size : Junior Sized 

Stock : 

Effects : Some kind of.... dusty Wild Westish effect (Apologies if that sounds vague xD)

Border : Solid

Other : Not Transed


----------



## Velvet (Apr 20, 2013)

*I do hope both of you like what i made , sorry if its not exactly the best...a bit sick here so tryin to make them fast..*

*@ Black Sheep - 
Spoiler:  











@ That Scarf Guy -     *​


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 20, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *I do hope both of you like what i made , sorry if its not exactly the best...a bit sick here so tryin to make them fast..*
> 
> *@ Black Sheep -
> Spoiler:
> ...



Awesome! Thanks VelVel and I hope you feel better.


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Apr 20, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *I do hope both of you like what i made , sorry if its not exactly the best...a bit sick here so tryin to make them fast..*
> 
> 
> @ That Scarf Guy -     [/B]​



Look great, thanks ^^ 

Hope that you get better soon


----------



## Velvet (Apr 20, 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> Awesome! Thanks VelVel and I hope you feel better.



*Awhn thanks hun ! :amazed Glad you liked them pek*



> Look great, thanks ^^
> 
> Hope that you get better soon



*Thank you ! pek Glad chu like !!*


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey Velvet-chan. :amazed



A set. Make it look awesome. 

Also the name Bruce Wayne has to be on there somewhere.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 20, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Hey Velvet-chan. :amazed
> 
> 
> 
> ...




* Bruce that stock is horrible...can you find a better one ?*


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 20, 2013)

Velvet said:


> * Bruce that stock is horrible...can you find a better one ?*



I couldn't find a stock that has Bruce Wayne from Arkham City. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Velvet (Apr 21, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I couldn't find a stock that has Bruce Wayne from Arkham City.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*Its a quicky but hope you`ll like it 


Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 21, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *Its a quicky but hope you`ll like it
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



It's perfect. :amazed

I'll have to spread first before I rep you.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 21, 2013)

*Yay ! pek*


----------



## Remsengan (Apr 22, 2013)

I humbly request the following:

*Avatar*

_Stock_:

Border: Dotted plz
Effects: Up to you, a darker effect preferred.
Size: 150x150
Additional Details:  Cut out the enviorment to the right.

*Sig:*

_Stock_:

(if the stock be too crappy, lemme know)
Border:dotted
Effects: Up to you, darker preferred
Size:  Not sure...whatever size while maintaining quality, as long as it's not to small.


Sorry if I'm not descriptive enough.  I'm not artistically inclined.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 23, 2013)

Remsengan said:


> I humbly request the following:
> 
> *Avatar*
> 
> ...



*Hope this is okeee ~


Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Remsengan (Apr 23, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *Hope this is okeee ~
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Ty so much.  Looks great.  Much respect for you artistic folk XD


----------



## Velvet (Apr 24, 2013)

* pek You`re welcome !*


----------



## OS (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello,

type-set

avatar stock-
details- Try to get the face and the lantern at a good size, light green borders. Big as possible.

sig-
please make this at a good big size with green borders. Effects are up to you. Thank you.


----------



## Matador (Apr 24, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock:  *or* 
Effects: None
Border: : If you choose the 1st one - I'd like it to be Rounded.

I'd prefer the first one, but the second Stock seems a bit easier to work on. I don't mind either one.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 24, 2013)

Set:

*>Ava:*

*>Sig:*


*>Border like this:*


*>Effets:* Up to you.

*>Sizes:* 150x150 pixels Ava - 485 pixels in height Sig.
PS: _It may seem like ths sig pic is the same as one I have asked before, but it isn't, the eyes are black, the other they were red._


----------



## Euraj (Apr 24, 2013)

*@ Original Sin: * 
*Spoiler*: __ 









*@ N:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 









Grimm6Jack's is still in the oven.


----------



## Euraj (Apr 24, 2013)

And for Grimm. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks a lot man looks kewl :amazed


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 26, 2013)

A set of Mario. 


*Spoiler*: __ 







I want the name Mario somewhere on the sig. :amazed


----------



## Euraj (Apr 26, 2013)

Is that for the new manga? I was like, "where da plumber at?" 
*Spoiler*: __ 







 In other news, I like how creative tinypic is getting with its antispam procedure. : /


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 27, 2013)

Euraj said:


> Is that for the new manga? I was like, "where da plumber at?"
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the set. :amazed

Its the main character Mario from Kishi's next oneshot.


----------



## Darth (Apr 29, 2013)

If you could use that stock to make a sig with either a matching avatar or simply one that would go along with my current avatar that would be awesome.


----------



## blackfire96 (Apr 29, 2013)

Set request!!!!
worker; anybody who is willing 
Stock: 
Effects: I trust your judgement,just make it look awesome please
style: can you make it where the actually individual pictures are separated, like book marks, but all in one set(pics are spaced out a little)?? if it doesnt make sense then dont worry about it 

will rep and cred. Thankies in advance!!!!!:33


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 29, 2013)

Set request

Avatar stock:

effects: Dangerous
size:125X125
Thin blue border

Sig stock:

Effects: dangerous
size: junior
borders: thin and blue.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 30, 2013)

*List to do:*

_*Darth

blackfire96

Black Sheep*_


*Will get you guys set up later today , sorry for any delay havin personal issues. *​


----------



## Euraj (Apr 30, 2013)

Got some sick stocks today  

*@ Darth:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Zero Suit is actually my 3rd or 4th best person in Brawl. 




I lightened up the green temperature in the second sig to go a litter better with the avatar you have now.  




*@ blackfire96* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Just finished watching the Dark Tournament Saga. 




I'll get yours, Black Sheep later tonight. Got to go to choir practice. : /


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2013)

Zero Suit is my best char in Brawl. Followed pretty closely by Pikachu, Toon Link, and Sheik/Zelda. 

Thanks a bunch for the set! It's really fantastic!


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 30, 2013)

Euraj said:


> Got some sick stocks today
> 
> *@ Darth:*
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Okay then. :3


----------



## Velvet (Apr 30, 2013)

**wiggles finger* Turn your sig off !*


----------



## blackfire96 (Apr 30, 2013)

Euraj said:


> *@ blackfire96*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



AWESOME SAUCE!!!!!!  I love it thank you soo very much!!! and may i have and ava of Hiei??if its not too much to ask of course  
*Spoiler*: __ 



 YYH is awesome 
im currently re-watching the series for like the 4th time and im in the middle of the Dark Tournament


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 30, 2013)

Velvet said:


> **wiggles finger* Turn your sig off !*


 I'm sowwie.


----------



## Euraj (May 1, 2013)

blackfire96 said:


> AWESOME SAUCE!!!!!!  I love it thank you soo very much!!! and may i have and ava of Hiei??if its not too much to ask of course
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


 Of course not. 
I'm partial to Hiei... Him and his mostly 60 second fights. 
*Spoiler*: __ 





Tell me if its too dark. 






Black Sheep said:


> Okay then. :3


 
*Spoiler*: __ 







 Left your sig on again right after you fixed the other one. ^ ^


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 1, 2013)

I'd like an avatar please :33

Size: 150x150
Stock: 
Border: Thin blue


----------



## Black Sheep (May 1, 2013)

Sorry about that and Thanks Velvet.


----------



## Velvet (May 1, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> I'd like an avatar please :33
> 
> Size: 150x150
> Stock:
> Border: Thin blue



​


----------



## Deathgun (May 1, 2013)

Request: Transparent set 

Size: Both avy and sig, Largest Senior size

Stock:Avy: Of Hinata Sig: everything


Border: Avy: Single solid sig: none

Other stuff: 
You can keep the colored rectangles in trans everything around that.


----------



## Euraj (May 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Like so?


----------



## Deathgun (May 1, 2013)

Euraj said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Like so?



That was fast! 	

Perfect!!

Awesome stuff!!


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 1, 2013)

Requesting Set

Effects: I don't know. Have fun with it lol. 
Border: Choose whichever one you think goes with it best. 

On the Sig include the text: "The Worst Generation"


----------



## Velvet (May 1, 2013)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Requesting Set
> 
> Effects: I don't know. Have fun with it lol.
> Border: Choose whichever one you think goes with it best.
> ...



*Enjoy ! 


Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 1, 2013)

Thanks Velvet :33


----------



## Tray (May 2, 2013)

*[Set request]*

Ava: 
 (with any suiting border)
Sig: 

Thanks


----------



## blackfire96 (May 2, 2013)

Euraj said:


> Of course not.
> I'm partial to Hiei... Him and his mostly 60 second fights.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



im the same way  hiei is the best and his fights are always quick and awesome
its perfect!!! thanks soo very much!!!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 2, 2013)

A set like usual. But, put the words Trinity War somewhere on the sig.

Wonderwoman as the avatar.
Thanks. :amazed


----------



## Rolands (May 2, 2013)

Could you please create a short gif to be used as an avatar? I'd like it to be from about 1:08-1:10, with a quick shot of the person's head before his hand is in the picture, to the point where he places the stone.


----------



## Euraj (May 3, 2013)

*Bruce: *
*Spoiler*: __ 







 *Urek:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 







 *Rolands:*


----------



## Velvet (May 3, 2013)

*Important !

Im going away for a week outta town and wont be able to log on pek 

For your request till im back will be taking care Euraj :amazed

Dont overwork him now ! *​


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 3, 2013)

Euraj said:


> *Bruce: *
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome as always. :amazed



Velvet said:


> *Important !
> 
> Im going away for a week outta town and wont be able to log on pek
> 
> ...



See you.


----------



## Rolands (May 3, 2013)

It looks good, but it says that it's too large. What should I do?


----------



## Velvet (May 3, 2013)

Rolands said:


> It looks good, but it says that it's too large. What should I do?



*Turn off your sig  Try this one~Shortened it a bit
​*


----------



## MystKaos (May 3, 2013)

Set Request;

Image: 

avi size: 150x200

Sig Size: up to you, but make it pretty big! I love big sigs! ;D

Effects/colors etc: up to you, whatever looks good! go crazy! xD

Text on sig: Forbidden Love

Please & thank you! <3


----------



## Velvet (May 3, 2013)

*I belive the right size for you would be 125x125 unless its for another forum ^_^

Also the link doesnt take us to a picture but a wallpaper site , please fix it ~*


----------



## MystKaos (May 3, 2013)

it's for another forum~ sorry, should have said =P

and the link leads to a picture for me, that's weird.


----------



## Euraj (May 3, 2013)

Yeah, man. Even when I just copy and paste the url, it bounces me right to the homepage of that site. I know it may be odd to ask a favor before we do you a favor, but can you download and host it somewhere?


----------



## MystKaos (May 3, 2013)

this should work: 

should be a direct link to the image, let me know if there are any problems.

also edited my request a little~


----------



## Rolands (May 3, 2013)

Now it only works as a still image. I saved it as a gif image, then uploaded the file. If you have an obvious fix, please say, otherwise I'll have to do some research.


----------



## Velvet (May 3, 2013)

Rolands said:


> Now it only works as a still image. I saved it as a gif image, then uploaded the file. If you have an obvious fix, please say, otherwise I'll have to do some research.



*Can you go to avatar in the CPU and check how big can your avatar be ? Like the size of the file not the size of the avatar itself~

I think the 150x150 and the 125x125 avatars have a different size but i forgot >_<*


----------



## Euraj (May 3, 2013)

I have no idea what's going on there. It works when I upload it to my avatar and my computer says its 125x125. If the file was too large, data-wise, I believe that it would just prevent him from uploading it. 

*Dark_Ninja_X* 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tray (May 3, 2013)

Thanks mang 

Should I center align or right align my sig?


----------



## Euraj (May 3, 2013)

I don't know, homeslice. Honestly, I just pick a side at random and it usually works out. 

Rolands, as a junior member, your file size limit is 100 KB for an avatar. I figured it wouldn't let you upload a file that was too big, but I guess it would at the cost of eliminating all the frames. To be honest, eliminating more of the data would make the avatar crap quality. So maybe... We ought to work with something else for you.


----------



## Rolands (May 4, 2013)

If not the avatar, could you modify that gif for a signature instead? Eh, does 400 (tall)x 300 (long) sound ok?


----------



## Euraj (May 4, 2013)

That gives you: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




If you don't like that.


----------



## MystKaos (May 4, 2013)

Euraj said:


> I have no idea what's going on there. It works when I upload it to my avatar and my computer says its 125x125. If the file was too large, data-wise, I believe that it would just prevent him from uploading it.
> 
> *Dark_Ninja_X*
> *Spoiler*: __



wow, that was really quick! thanks so much! +repped.


----------



## Euraj (May 4, 2013)

Most indubitably. Come again soon.


----------



## Black Sheep (May 4, 2013)

The file size for gifs is 100KB


----------



## Euraj (May 4, 2013)

^ Indeed. Sig sir.


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 4, 2013)

Hello. I would like to make a request:

Type: Avatar/sig
Size: Senior



Effects: With
Border: Normal(#1)
Other: Trans or not. W/e is easier to work with for you.

Let me know if I need to change/add anything to this, kay? Thanks!


----------



## Euraj (May 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 







 Let me know if you need me to resize it or anything.


----------



## JoJo (May 4, 2013)

Request: Avatar
Stock: 
Border: None
Effects: Nothing too major
Others: Resize it to 150x150, no need to get a crop from it.

Request: Sig
Stock: 
Border: None
Effects: Yes, but nothing too major.
Other: Trans removing the white border. on the outside


----------



## Euraj (May 5, 2013)

Trunks. All right. Deactivate sig pleese.


----------



## Euraj (May 5, 2013)

Kept it pretty simple. Here ya go. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## JoJo (May 5, 2013)

Is it possible to add these affects to the set along with a dotted border on the any please?


----------



## Euraj (May 5, 2013)

No problem. I thought when ya said "not too much" you were fo srs. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 5, 2013)

Euraj said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa! Thanks, I love it and you work fast. Which is always nice. Thanks again, Euraj.


----------



## Euraj (May 5, 2013)

You're welcome. Come back anytime.


----------



## JoJo (May 5, 2013)

Euraj said:


> No problem. I thought when ya said "not too much" you were fo srs.
> *Spoiler*: __



I love it. 

Will rep again, and wear it soon.


----------



## Tray (May 6, 2013)

Set request~

*Ava [focusing on the blue haired guy (is actually a girl )]*: 


*Sig*: 


Any border of your choice, with any effect, thank you  (Oh, and don't make it too light please)


----------



## JoJo (May 6, 2013)

Disable your sig man.


----------



## Euraj (May 6, 2013)

*@ Urek:* 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Black Sheep (May 6, 2013)

Request type: sig
Stock:

Size: Junior

Effects: Dark and beautiful


----------



## Euraj (May 6, 2013)

Mmm, Ino.


----------



## Black Sheep (May 6, 2013)

Thanks but could you resize it to 542px ? 308px?


----------



## Euraj (May 6, 2013)

I'ma get ane to eat your sig. 

Just a minute.

EDIT:


----------



## Black Sheep (May 6, 2013)

THAnks mam. :33


----------



## Euraj (May 6, 2013)

Then calls me a ma'am. I'ma kill this guy.


----------



## Scarlet (May 7, 2013)

Could someone please make me a Senior sized set of this?

I want the background transed so Only the guy is visible and the Avi is of his face.

And could you also make me an Avi of this image if possible?


----------



## Euraj (May 7, 2013)

*Scarlet:* 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Overhaul (May 7, 2013)

Could you get the rid of the background and resize it so it can be an avy?

edit:could you get rid of the background in this as well. And take a bit of space off the right side of it.


----------



## Tray (May 7, 2013)

Avatar for this please: 

No effects


----------



## Euraj (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Tray (May 8, 2013)

Thanks ma'am 

Will have to spread


----------



## Euraj (May 8, 2013)

*Revy:* I'll have the second one done later this evening. The frame animation is a little more complicated, so it's going to take longer to do. I'll finish it... Right after I go sing.


----------



## Scarlet (May 8, 2013)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Euraj (May 8, 2013)

*Revy*, to be completely honest, I don't know what to do with that Sasuke gif. Maybe Velvet has figured it out, but I'm at a loss as to how to fix the errors when doing a render with it. If you want this...


----------



## Velvet (May 8, 2013)

*I couldnt make that transparent either...the frames just show all the time and it looks really weird >_<*


----------



## Overhaul (May 9, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *I couldnt make that transparent either...the frames just show all the time and it looks really weird >_<*



Nah,it's cool.For a sec I was gonna say leave the background. Thank you so much for at least trying. 



Euraj said:


> *Revy*, to be completely honest, I don't know what to do with that Sasuke gif. Maybe Velvet has figured it out, but I'm at a loss as to how to fix the errors when doing a render with it. If you want this...



Thank you so much. I'll rep you now for the avy, and then rep you later for the sig.<3


----------



## Velvet (May 9, 2013)

> Nah,it's cool.For a sec I was gonna say leave the background. Thank you so much for at least trying.



*Yous welcome !  *


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 9, 2013)

requested : sig 

Size : same size if possible, if not than the usual 500x500 sig size

Stock : 





Effects : none

Border : none

Other : transparent, just remove the white background.. including the whites on the wing 

NOTE: i'd really like the full size.. so if it's an extreme case you can PM it to me directly.  


requested : avi

Size : 150*150

Stock : 



Effects : with. you can be creative here i trust you (:

Border : again, you can be creative


----------



## Velvet (May 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> requested : sig
> 
> Size : same size if possible, if not than the usual 500x500 sig size
> 
> ...


*Hope these are good 

Original Size transparencie :​*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*

original colors :


​*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *Hope these are good
> 
> Original Size transparencie :​*
> 
> ...



This is outstanding 

THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Velvet (May 10, 2013)

* You`re welcome !*


----------



## Krippy (May 10, 2013)

Can I get two Senior avy's made from these?

Stock: 

effects: whatever looks best

border: thin black

Stock: 

effects: whatever looks good

border: dotted


Thanks!


----------



## josh101 (May 11, 2013)

A senior sig and set please - it's for a bet so go wild

Size : as large as possible

Stock : 

Effects : just gay it up, loads of love hearts and shit and the words "Gareth Bale" somewhere there in pink

text: Tottenham Hotspur - The only club in London

Border : solid

Ava just the same effects/border but with this stock please


----------



## Euraj (May 11, 2013)

Out da oven 
*Krippy* 
*josh101* 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Let me know if I used too much of the bakery's special, gay it up frosting.


----------



## Tray (May 12, 2013)

Hello

Can I get a 170 x 170 "avatar" of ?

No effects and no borders. Thank you ~


----------



## Euraj (May 12, 2013)

Clicked on it and got "referral denied."

Felt like I just tried to go in a store and the 5-O kicked me out.


----------



## josh101 (May 12, 2013)

haha, that's perfect, thanks


----------



## Velvet (May 12, 2013)

*sig off josh *


----------



## MystKaos (May 12, 2013)

Back for another set!!

Image: 
avi size: 150x200 (of the character on the right)
sig size: up to you, make it big but not huge! xD
Effects/colors: up to you, just make sure they blend with the image. Not too much crazy effects. xD

Please and thank you! ;D


----------



## Maria Antonia (May 13, 2013)

I'd like a set please!

Size: 125x125 for the avi, sig is up to whomever makes it. Not too big though.
Stock: 
Effects: Whatever you want to do, but a dotted/dashed border would be cool.

Thank you so much, I already can't wait to see how it will turn out :3


----------



## Krippy (May 13, 2013)

Euraj said:


> Out da oven
> *Krippy*
> *josh101*
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



great work as always bro, already repped and will cred when I wear


----------



## Velvet (May 13, 2013)

Dark_Ninja_X said:


> Back for another set!!
> 
> Image:
> avi size: 150x200 (of the character on the right)
> ...



*Hope this is good 


Spoiler:  








*


> I'd like a set please!
> 
> Size: 125x125 for the avi, sig is up to whomever makes it. Not too big though.
> Stock:
> ...



*pek Hope you like~


Spoiler:  







*​


----------



## Maria Antonia (May 13, 2013)

> *pek Hope you like~
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



HOLY FRIGGIN FAST AND BEAUTIFUL

I love it  Thank you!


----------



## Velvet (May 13, 2013)

*Glad you like ! pek*


----------



## MystKaos (May 14, 2013)

Can I have my set without the text? sorry if it's too much trouble though. You don't have to if you don't want to~


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 14, 2013)

Set Request:


Want it at senior size, *if possible* with the same height. 
Border like 


Senior size (150x150)
And also with dotted border like I showed above in the Sig example.

I want both with little effects.


----------



## Velvet (May 14, 2013)

> Can I have my set without the text? sorry if it's too much trouble though. You don't have to if you don't want to~



*This good ? *





Grimm6Jack said:


> Set Request:
> 
> 
> Want it at senior size, *if possible* with the same height.
> ...



*pek Hope i did gewd !*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 14, 2013)

Sup Velvet-chan and Euraj-sama. 

Set Request:



Put the name Bruce Wayne on it somewhere. :amazed


----------



## MystKaos (May 14, 2013)

what about the avatar? sorry to be such a pain...I'm so fussy xD


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 14, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *pek Hope i did gewd !*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



You did indeed. You and Euraj are awesome . Repped and will credit right away after I put it


----------



## Velvet (May 14, 2013)

> what about the avatar? sorry to be such a pain...I'm so fussy xD



* I`ll have to remake the whole avatar sadly i forgot what i did but i`ll try..*



> You did indeed. You and Euraj are awesome . Repped and will credit right away after I put it



*Yey pek



 Working on yours Bruce !*


----------



## JoJo (May 14, 2013)

Request: Transparency
Stock: 
Size: Same 
Specifics: Can you crop out the Black part first and then remove all the white from around the character please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Imagine (May 15, 2013)

Two avatar requests

Stocks:  

Size: 150x150

Effects: Just make them look badass (if that makes sense)

Borders: None

Thanks.


----------



## Velvet (May 15, 2013)

*@ Dark_Ninja_x - 

@ Bruce Wayne - 
Spoiler:  








@ Jojo- 

@ Imagine -​*


----------



## Imagine (May 16, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *
> @ Imagine -​*


Thanks Velvet. Looks great.


----------



## Velvet (May 16, 2013)

* Glad you like !*


----------



## MystKaos (May 16, 2013)

thanks alot! again, sorry for the trouble. Ugh, need to spread rep. Will rep you once it lets me. ;D


----------



## JoJo (May 16, 2013)

Velvet said:


> @ Jojo-


Thanks.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 16, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *@ Dark_Ninja_x -
> 
> @ Bruce Wayne -
> Spoiler:
> ...



Velvet-chan. :amazed

+rep. :amazed


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 16, 2013)

Senior Size
Border, the exact same one as my ava.
Effects, also the same ones as my ava.

I want her face as the ava with the same effects and border and also senior size (150x150).
I of course will credit and rep later :amazed


----------



## Vermin (May 17, 2013)

requesting: signature 
stock: 
size: senior
effects: all up to you 
border: dashed
other: an avatar would be nice but you don't have to do it if it's too much work


----------



## Euraj (May 18, 2013)

*Grimm6Jack: * 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Not sure exactly what she did there, but tried to go for the same feel. 





 *Zyken: * 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vermin (May 18, 2013)

complete awesomeness

will do business with  you again


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 18, 2013)

Euraj said:


> *Grimm6Jack: *
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot man :amazed


----------



## Euraj (May 18, 2013)

Np homies.


----------



## JoJo (May 18, 2013)

Requesting set. 
Avatar: 
Dotted border
Effects: yes make it look more badass (if that's even possible)

Sig:
Effects: Same as above + a transparency of the guy
Size: 500 height x 550 width

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 18, 2013)

Hello i'd like an avatar please

Stock: 
Thin black border
150x150


----------



## Tray (May 18, 2013)

Requesting a set~





No effects or borders plz


----------



## Velvet (May 19, 2013)

*@ Jojo - 
Spoiler:  









@ Gilgamesh - 

@ Urek - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Tray (May 19, 2013)

Thanks. I'm using it in another forum if you don't mind


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 19, 2013)

Thanks Velvet :33


----------



## Velvet (May 19, 2013)

*Both of you are welcome :3*


----------



## Garp (May 19, 2013)

Set request.

Size : junior

Stock : 

Effects : Whatever looks best to you

Border : Thin Black border

Thank you!


----------



## Velvet (May 19, 2013)

Garp said:


> Set request.
> 
> Size : junior
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Garp (May 20, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you, looks great.


----------



## Tray (May 20, 2013)

170 x 170 profile pic for , please.

No effects, no borders :WOW


----------



## Euraj (May 20, 2013)

^


----------



## Tray (May 21, 2013)

Does  work then? 

170 x 170 and



> No effects, no borders :WOW


----------



## Velvet (May 21, 2013)

Urek said:


> Does  work then?
> 
> 170 x 170 and



*pek Here ~ one normal and 2 with some color enchancement incase you want


​*


----------



## Vermin (May 21, 2013)

yo, one more request and i'll promise i'll leave you guys alone 

info: could you give these two avy's a border similar to the one in ? (the avatars are actually from my sig that u made me)
stock: 


thanks so much


----------



## Velvet (May 21, 2013)

*I dont know the colors Euraj used for the border , do you want me to try or leave it to him ? *


----------



## Vermin (May 21, 2013)

you can if you want :33


----------



## Euraj (May 21, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *I dont know the colors Euraj used for the border , do you want me to try or leave it to him ? *


Pssh. It's black and white. I just changed the layer mode. You know me, makin simple stuff look good cuz I ain't gots no skills.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 21, 2013)

I just want an avatar, two sizes: 150x200 and 200x200. 
Any effects up to you
Any worker, I like you both
No borders and no text, please
For now I'm planning to use as profile picture. 150x200 size is because I'll probably want to use as avatar in the future, and I want this version too


Thanks in advance


----------



## Euraj (May 21, 2013)

These are comin out hot. Ya need oven mits to hold on to it  
*Spoiler*: __ 







 
*Spoiler*: __ 



That's not you, is it? '_'




EDIT: Fixed


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 21, 2013)

Euraj said:


> These are comin out hot. Ya need oven mits to hold on to it
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot, Euraj. It is gorgeous. Not me but I wish I'd look like her 

Would you mind making another version of the 200x200 ones? Just not focusing so much on her face, a bit of torso too, like in the 150x200 ones. If you can't it's okay :3


----------



## Euraj (May 21, 2013)

Sure.   Too much, not enough...?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 21, 2013)

It's great, thanks <3


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 21, 2013)

requested : Set
Size : Senior sized

Effects : With
Border : Whatever works best.


----------



## Euraj (May 21, 2013)

The image isn't showing up, bro.


----------



## Vermin (May 21, 2013)

Euraj said:


> Pssh. It's black and white. I just changed the layer mode. You know me, makin simple stuff look good cuz I ain't gots no skills.


you're awesome  
thanks

24 at the moment, wil rep later


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 21, 2013)

Euraj said:


> The image isn't showing up, bro.



Hmm, thats weird.


Here, try this.


----------



## Euraj (May 21, 2013)

Ah, there we go.


----------



## Euraj (May 21, 2013)

*St. Jimmy* 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Felt like the sig could have used some text. What do you think?


----------



## MystKaos (May 21, 2013)

um, requesting again, if you don't mind...

A set, please.

Image: 
sig Size: Huge, because I love big sigs!
Effects/colours: some flame effects would be nice, since it would blend in well with the image. Just don't overdo it. ;D
Avi size: 150x200.

please & thank you! hope it's not too much trouble.


----------



## Tray (May 21, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *pek Here ~ one normal and 2 with some color enchancement incase you want
> 
> 
> ​*


Thanks, you're awesome 


I'll try to spread as quickly as possible


----------



## JoJo (May 21, 2013)

Urek you left your sig on.

Big request take as_ long as you want._ 

Requesting sig: 
Transparency of:  then   

After can you make these into a gif altogether in the order I gave it to you please. Don't make it go too fast though. Thanks in advanced. 

Will rep thrice.

Remember take all the time in the world you need. :33


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 21, 2013)

Euraj said:


> *St. Jimmy*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, text would probably look good.


----------



## Velvet (May 22, 2013)

Dark_Ninja_X said:


> um, requesting again, if you don't mind...
> 
> A set, please.
> 
> ...



*Added only 1 effect pek


Spoiler:  









@ Jojo- The second pic is a pain to trans x.x gimme some timez​*


----------



## MystKaos (May 22, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *Added only 1 effect pek
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



wow, I didn't expect it to come out so great! I love it! <3

you got some awesome GFX skill. ;D

I like the extra piece added to the sig, nice touch.

thank you so very much! I really appreciate it! +rep.

EDIT: I have repped you for the set.

and so sorry, I didn't get around to repping you for the last set you made me. I will get to it soon. T_T


----------



## Velvet (May 22, 2013)

*Oh my god im so glad you liked it !  I was worried that i over did it with the effect i mean its only 1 brush used but omg so happy pek*


----------



## JoJo (May 22, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *
> @ Jojo- The second pic is a pain to trans x.x gimme some timez*





JoJo said:


> Remember take all the time in the world you need. :33


No      worries.


----------



## Tray (May 23, 2013)

Avatar for  please

Dotted borders, no effect


----------



## JoJo (May 23, 2013)

Urek you left your sig on again.


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 23, 2013)

Request type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: red/black colored

Thanks!


----------



## Velvet (May 24, 2013)

Urek said:


> Avatar for  please
> 
> Dotted borders, no effect







> @ Vampire Princess - Request type: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Border: Dotted
> ...



*Hope this is good 


Spoiler:  









@ Jojo -  Hope i did it right..

*​


----------



## JoJo (May 24, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *Hope this is good
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



I was hoping you could max out the height and make it 500 pixels tall + if you can do it, could you do one with a no border, solid black, and dotted please.

I was also wondering, why is the kid also transparent on the inside.


----------



## Velvet (May 24, 2013)

> I was hoping you could max out the height and make it 500 pixels tall + if you can do it, could you do one with a no border, solid black, and dotted please.
> 
> I was also wondering, why is the kid also transparent on the inside.



**flail* i`ll try ;w; and because that way was easier to make it transparent...without it looking rly weird...

also making it any bigger would look rly funny...*


----------



## JoJo (May 24, 2013)

Velvet said:


> **flail* i`ll try ;w; and because that way was easier to make it transparent...without it looking rly weird...
> 
> also making it any bigger would look rly funny...*



Thanks Velvet.


----------



## Velvet (May 24, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Thanks Velvet.



*


Spoiler:  









*​


----------



## JoJo (May 24, 2013)

It's perfect. Thanks.


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 25, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *Hope this is good
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Thanks so much!

Edit: Sorry it took so long to wear. I haven't had access to a computer...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 25, 2013)

A set request. 



Make it look sexy.


----------



## River Song (May 26, 2013)

Hi :-D

Type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock : 

If thats not a good stock just say so 

Effects: Take artistic license 
Border:Rounded (Example 3 on your OP)
Text: _To love another person is to see the face of god_-In a elegent Font :-D

Thanks!


----------



## Velvet (May 26, 2013)

*@ Bruce - Working on it pek

@River Song -  i cant see the image...*


----------



## JoJo (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 26, 2013)

Requested : Signature

Size : Make the whole sig around the 500 x 250 range, but whatever looks good is fine. Please make sure the file size is under the accepted limit for sigs. 

Stock : I'll try to explain what I want, but it might be a bit complicated. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





The basis for the sig is this image. However, instead of the background image in that sig, I want the girl to be placed next to a background image of this gif:



I guess one way to do it would be to cut out the image of the girl from the first image and then edit it next to a resized copy of the GIF. Please ask me for more clarification if needed. 




Effects : With. I'm not picky about the effects, just something that loosk good.

Border : Can you make one without a border, and another one with a dotted border with margin. I want to see which one looks better. 

Other : Transed please. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Euraj (May 26, 2013)

^ Is this what you were thinking of?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Euraj (May 27, 2013)

Yeah, I still have the render, so it won't take too much effort to make some adjustments. I'll have it done in the morning.

Deactivate that sig tho.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 27, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:
			
		

> Euraj said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Is this what you were thinking of?
> ...





Euraj said:


> Yeah, I still have the render, so it won't take too much effort to make some adjustments. I'll have it done in the morning.
> 
> Deactivate that sig tho.


Sorry, first time posting in a set shop, I forgot... 

And thanks.


----------



## Euraj (May 27, 2013)

Forget about it. You're just lucky I got to ya before our bodyguard, Jojo did. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So, I moved the render over and tried to make faded part of her body to make more of the mech visible. Let me know how it works for you. 





If it doesn't, then... 
*Spoiler*: __ 









And if one of those doesn't work, well... I think I'll just throw myself in the Mississippi.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 27, 2013)

Euraj said:


> Forget about it. You're just lucky I got to ya before our bodyguard, Jojo did.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thanks, I'll wear one of them as soon as I get a matching avy. :amazed

I think Velvet is still trying to make mine so I should probably tell her. 

And I believe I repped you already earlier, but I can rep you again as soon as I spread. :33


----------



## Velvet (May 28, 2013)

Alisdragon said:


> requested : Sig
> 
> Size : Senior
> 
> ...



*That would be somewhat impossible since the first picture actually has a t-shirt and to make it fit the second picture`s top i`ll have to redraw the whole thing...*


----------



## Velvet (May 28, 2013)

*Sorry about the delay guys 

@ Bruce Wayne - 
Spoiler:  









@ River Song -  
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## River Song (May 29, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *Sorry about the delay guys
> 
> @ Bruce Wayne -
> Spoiler:
> ...



Thank You!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 29, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *Sorry about the delay guys
> 
> @ Bruce Wayne -
> Spoiler:
> ...



Awesome as always. 

Will Rep again and Credit when I decide to wear it.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 29, 2013)

You denied my last request, can I make another request sheet for you to make me?


----------



## Velvet (May 29, 2013)

* You`re free to change/make a new request *


----------



## Alisdragon (May 29, 2013)

requested : avi + Sig

Size : Senior

Stock :


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 29, 2013)

Requested: Avatar and Signature.

Size: Senior for avy, around 500 x 200 or 500 x 250 for sig, but resize at your discretion for whatever looks good. Or you can choose not to resize if it doesn't look good, up to you, but as long as the sig stays comfortably within the dimension size limits. 

Stock: 




Effects: without

Border: Lined border with a margin between the border and the image for the avy, none for the sig.

Thank you in advance. :33

I'm pretty sure its been 24 hours since my last request.


----------



## JoJo (May 29, 2013)

Like this? 
[sp=The Dreaded Alias] 

[/sp]​


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 29, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Like this?
> [sp=The Dreaded Alias]
> 
> [/sp]​


Perfect. :amazed

Thank you.


----------



## JoJo (May 29, 2013)

No problem.


----------



## Cord (May 30, 2013)

Request for Velvet. 

*Type:* Set
*Effects:* Up to you
*Size:* Avy: 150x200; Sig: Junior size
*Border:* Dotted or anything you think would look great



Thank you!​


----------



## Velvet (May 30, 2013)

Alisdragon said:


> requested : avi + Sig
> 
> Size : Senior
> 
> Stock :


----------



## Alisdragon (May 30, 2013)

You can choose which one to be the avi, can I have both pictures in the sig?


----------



## Velvet (May 31, 2013)

Alisdragon said:


> requested : avi + Sig
> 
> Size : Senior
> 
> Stock :


----------



## Cord (May 31, 2013)

That is so lovely! Thank you! 

Will rep you when I'm no longer 24'ed.


----------



## Velvet (May 31, 2013)

*Yay ! pek*


----------



## Shaz (May 31, 2013)

Worker -- Velvet
*Request:* Avatar
*Size:* 150x200
*Stock:* 
*Effects:* Yes - Any which match the stock
*Border:* None
*Other:* Could you make a few different avatars, using different positioning in perspective on the stock.

Thanks


----------



## Alisdragon (May 31, 2013)

I love it, I truly love it.


----------



## Velvet (May 31, 2013)

*Phew ! pek Im glad !!*


----------



## Black Sheep (Jun 1, 2013)

Worker :Euraj

Request : avy + Sig
Avatar stock:

size: 125X125
Effects: Cherry Blossoms
Border: pink
Others: none

Sig stock:
size: Whatever the junior size is.

effects: Cherry Blossoms
Border: pink

Other: viberance


----------



## JoJo (Jun 1, 2013)

Black sheep will you be so kind and deactivate your sig?


----------



## Black Sheep (Jun 1, 2013)

Sig is off.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 1, 2013)

Sig-transparency and resizing so it can fit in my sig space.

And could I also have an animated avy using this stock where it moves to each face and finally ending on Sasuke and Naruto? It can be as fast or slow as you see fit. 
And just a simple black border will do for the avy.


----------



## JoJo (Jun 1, 2013)

Fix your image please.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 1, 2013)

Sorry about that. >___<

I'd like to change my request btw.



Transparency on this image.

And an animated avy transitioning from the guy with the white hair to the guy with the black spiky hair with a simple gray border. The same color of gray that's in the stock if you can.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 1, 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> Worker :Euraj
> 
> Request : avy + Sig
> Avatar stock:
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Black Sheep (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks Raj.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 2, 2013)

Velvet, I require your great help.

I made a fan cut movie and I was wondering if you could modify this image for me, so that I could use it as a cover for it?

On the logo of Jurassic Park, where the flying Pteranodons are positioned, could you put "Survivalist Cut"???
More or less in the same style of The Lost World Jurassic Park logo.

Please let me know, huge thanks in advance for your time in reading this.
If you need the font:

You can also google it thought, its pretty easy 

please let me know, thank you so much ^_^


----------



## Euraj (Jun 2, 2013)

Revy said:


> Sorry about that. >___<
> 
> I'd like to change my request btw.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 









 Lemme know if it needs fixin.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 2, 2013)

I love it.<3


But in the avy,can you make sure it only goes from Tobirama/middle finger to Madara. With the dark gray border on this btw.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 2, 2013)

*Hope i did good on both...*

*@ Shaz - 
Spoiler:  






*

*@ Suigetsu -  *​


----------



## Euraj (Jun 2, 2013)

Revy said:


> I love it.<3
> 
> But in the avy,can you make sure it only goes from Tobirama/middle finger to Madara. With the dark gray border on this btw.


Aiii'iight.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 2, 2013)

Velvet! You are my hero!


----------



## Velvet (Jun 2, 2013)

* I try !*


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 2, 2013)

Euraj said:


> Aiii'iight.



Thanks,will rep you tmz for the avy when I can.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 2, 2013)

Requested: Avatar and Signature

Size: Senior GIF for avy. 500 x 344 for the signature. 

Stock:




*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 





Could you make one with the text, and one without.




Effects: Without. 

Border: Dotted border with a margin between the image and the border, for both the avy and sig. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## MystKaos (Jun 3, 2013)

A trans set, please.

avi: 150x200
sig: really big
Image: 

Please & thank you.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 3, 2013)

*@ Shaz - Because he asked for a resize :33
​*


----------



## Krippy (Jun 3, 2013)

2 avy's please

Worker: Euraj 
Size: Senior
Stock: , 
Border: Dotted
Effects: [sp=pretty much the same thing you did here][/sp]

Velvet if you feel like you can do it, then I don't mind


----------



## Euraj (Jun 4, 2013)

*Krippy:* *Dark Ninja X* 
*Spoiler*: __ 











Would do more if my busted laptop didn't take all my textures, brushes and presets with it to oblivion. 

I'll have to let Velvet-sama do your request, TDA, since my current comp is too bootleg to handle an image with more than a dozen layers.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 4, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Requested: Avatar and Signature
> 
> Size: Senior GIF for avy. 500 x 344 for the signature.
> 
> ...



* Hope i did it right...i dont know how to smooth out the gif so..sorry!*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Imagine (Jun 4, 2013)

Type: Avatar
Worker: Whoever is available
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: up 2 u
Borders: None

Thanks


----------



## Velvet (Jun 4, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Type: Avatar
> Worker: Whoever is available
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...



*

Spoiler:  








*


----------



## Imagine (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn. That was fast. Thanks. Will wear soon.


----------



## RF (Jun 4, 2013)

Type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Effects: You decide
Borders: Dotted

Thanks.


----------



## MystKaos (Jun 4, 2013)

@Raj: Not to be a pain, but I was after an 150x200 avi? sig is perfect, though. ;D


----------



## Bitty (Jun 4, 2013)

Type: Ava
Size: Senior
Stock:
Effects: up to you
Borders: Dotted

dank yuur


----------



## Euraj (Jun 4, 2013)

^ Ja tu sabes, mane. 8 )



Dark_Ninja_X said:


> @Raj: Not to be a pain, but I was after an 150x200 avi? sig is perfect, though. ;D


Oh fo reals? My bad, hold up... 

EDIT:


----------



## Velvet (Jun 4, 2013)

8Bit said:


> Type: Ava
> Size: Senior
> Stock:
> Effects: up to you
> ...



*:amazed Here ya go !
​*


----------



## Bitty (Jun 4, 2013)

thanks abunch...i'll wear it with pride :WOW


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 4, 2013)

Velvet said:


> * Hope i did it right...i dont know how to smooth out the gif so..sorry!*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Its great. Its my fault because I couldn't find a better stock for the avy. 

Thank you very much. :33

I'll wear it later on this week.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 4, 2013)

*You`re welcome ! 

Now turn that sig off *


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 4, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *You`re welcome !
> 
> Now turn that sig off *


I'm sorry, that's the second time I did that! 

I'm really bad at this.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 5, 2013)

*Its alright !  Just remember next time sweetie ! pek*


----------



## Euraj (Jun 5, 2013)

*Sakazuki:* 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## RF (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks, the set looks amazing.


----------



## MystKaos (Jun 5, 2013)

@Raj: Sorry for the trouble! thanks so much for the set, the pop-out effect is a nice touch. I love it! <3

+rep.


----------



## Matador (Jun 5, 2013)

requested : Set

Size : 150x150

Stock 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]




Effects : With effects, pl0x 

Border : Dotted, slightly rounded for both

Other : Transition - the avy should start on Kumagawa, then to Emukae, then to Takarabe, then loop ofc

Thanks in advance, will rep and cred


----------



## Velvet (Jun 5, 2013)

N said:


> requested : Set
> 
> Size : 150x150
> 
> ...



* First can you please turn off your sig...second who is Kumagawa , Emukae and Takarabe...not familiar with the anime/manga image you`re using...*


----------



## Matador (Jun 5, 2013)

I apologize, my mistake.

>Kumagawa is the man in black getting catered by the lovely ladies
>Emukae is the pink haired lady holding a bouquet of flowers
>Takarabe is the blonde girl tugging on Kumagawa's shirt  

(And the Animu is Medaka Box, if you care )


----------



## Velvet (Jun 5, 2013)

N said:


> I apologize, my mistake.
> 
> >Kumagawa is the man in black getting catered by the lovely ladies
> >Emukae is the pink haired lady holding a bouquet of flowers
> ...



*This good ? 


Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Matador (Jun 6, 2013)

It looks amazing, thank you.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 6, 2013)

Request: Set



*Sig:* A bit smaller than Senior Size. With few effects and with dotted border like 
*Ava:* Senior size. Dotted border like the sig and with few effects as well. Only want his face as the ava.

Will rep and cred as always


----------



## Euraj (Jun 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stringer (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello, got a transparency request

The female character wielding swords in the first panel

Stock: 
Type: Signature
Size: Senior

No need for effects


----------



## Vermin (Jun 6, 2013)

[sp=requesting a set]
*
avatar stock:*
*signature stock:*

*effects:* something warlike
*border: *nothing for the avatar, rounded corners for the sig
*text:* on the sig "in war there is no compassion"

will rep and cred  [/sp]


----------



## Euraj (Jun 7, 2013)

*Zyken: 
Spoiler:  









*


----------



## Vermin (Jun 7, 2013)

it looks amazin' 

thanks


----------



## Euraj (Jun 7, 2013)

Np brotha.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 7, 2013)

Stringer said:


> Hello, got a transparency request
> 
> The female character wielding swords in the first panel
> 
> ...


*
Working on it mister ​*


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 9, 2013)

Request: Ava and Sig


150x150 size with dotted border, same as the one in my ava. Few effects(up to you).


Senior size with dotted border, same as above. Few effects(up to you).

Will rep and cred as always 

_~Grimm6Jack_


----------



## Judecious (Jun 9, 2013)

Stock: 
Type: Avatar
Size: 150x150 and 150x200
Worker-Velvet
Effect-Anything


----------



## Velvet (Jun 9, 2013)

*Sorry about the delay guys ^.^ was out of town to a faire ! Hope i did good *nod nod*

@ Stringer - 

@ Grimm6Jack - 
Spoiler:  









@ Judecious - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Stringer (Jun 9, 2013)

Awesome. Nice work velvet, I appreciate it


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 9, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *
> @ Grimm6Jack -
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



Looks great, thanks


----------



## Velvet (Jun 9, 2013)

> Awesome. Nice work velvet, I appreciate it



*Im sorry i couldnt do it better  used my tablet to be able to clean it the best i can but it was just hnghh...*



> Looks great, thanks



*Yeey! *


----------



## Stringer (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey no worries, it turned out ok

It's better than when I gave it a try anyway

That panel is a bitch, so I don't blame you


----------



## Velvet (Jun 9, 2013)

*Yey  im glad i did a good job then !*


----------



## Kid (Jun 10, 2013)

Sig
Size : 545x375
Effects : Up to you 
Border : White dotted
Text : None
Stock : 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2013)

Kid said:


> Sig
> Size : 545x375
> Effects : Up to you
> Border : White dotted
> ...



* Hereee~


Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Kid (Jun 10, 2013)

EXACTLY what I was looking for

i will rep the shit out of you know


----------



## Velvet (Jun 10, 2013)

* Hooraaay~*


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 10, 2013)

A set as usual. :amazed

Although, could you put the words 'Young Justice' somewhere on the sig.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 11, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> A set as usual. :amazed
> 
> Although, could you put the words 'Young Justice' somewhere on the sig.



*Hereee ya goo  you forgot to tell me who the avi should be of sooo..


Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 11, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *Hereee ya goo  you forgot to tell me who the avi should be of sooo..
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Perfect. :amazed

Will do next time.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 11, 2013)

*Good  dont forget to use the proper request form next time !*


----------



## Black Sheep (Jun 11, 2013)

Request type: set
Avatar stock:

size: 125X125
effects: up to you

sig stock:
size: Junior size
effects: up to you

Edit: Sowwy VelVel.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 11, 2013)

*Sig off first then i`ll do the request ^.^*


----------



## Black Sheep (Jun 11, 2013)

Okay, I turned it off.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 11, 2013)

Request: Set.
Avatar: []
Signature: []
Border: Up to you. But I think rounded would look good for the avatar? anyways, up to you. :3
Worker: Velvet!
Effects: up to you. ><

Thanks in advance. <3


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 11, 2013)

*Ave -* 

*Size -* Senior

*Sig -* 

*Size -* 475 height & width according to it.

*Style -* Bright & Colorful.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 11, 2013)

Set from this, please:


Senior.

Size... just don't stretch the image. That's all.

Don't care if there's a border or effects so long as it's brightly colored.


----------



## Quincy James (Jun 11, 2013)

I'd like the sig to be a transparency of the main figure, no extra effects and not taller than 450 px.
I'd like a gif av that shows the 4 faces, swiping between each one with 2 seconds rest on each face. Plus, they should all more or less match in color/saturation/etc. 
Thanks in advance :33


----------



## Velvet (Jun 12, 2013)

*Black Sheep - 
Spoiler:  









Melodie - 
Spoiler:  









Dastan - 
Spoiler:  









Gaawa-chan - 
Spoiler:  









Quincy James - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks! Could I get a version without the text? :33


----------



## Velvet (Jun 12, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Thanks! Could I get a version without the text? :33



*Of course !  Here !*
​


----------



## Magician (Jun 12, 2013)

Requested: Set
Size: Sig, medium sized I guess.
Stock: 
Effects: Yes
Border: Dotted borders


----------



## Black Sheep (Jun 12, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *Black Sheep -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



Thaks VelVel. You're awesome.


----------



## Bitty (Jun 12, 2013)

Set Request 
Size:Ava 150x150  Sig umm smallish-medium
Stock 
Effects:Not  way too much but make it pop 
Borderotted & Rounded

Thanks


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 12, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *Of course !  Here !*
> ​



Thank you very much. pek


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[/URL][/IMG]



Could you get rid the of the background on this and make it into an avy. No border necessary.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/URL][/IMG]



And can you get rid the of background on this and resize so it can fit in my sig space.

Oh,and if it's not too much trouble can you find a way to make the color pop out on both stocks?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 13, 2013)

Request - Set.
Stock -[]
Border - Your choice!
Worker - Velvet.
Effects - Whatever makes it look badass.
Size - Senior size for avatar, whatever works for the sig.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 13, 2013)

*: To Do List :

-BD
-8Bit
-Revy
-Skywalker
- Urek

Please hold your requests until these are finished :3 ty !​*


----------



## Tray (Jun 13, 2013)

An avatar for  please~

And a sig for  (don't change the size, but just add the border )

No effects, and a dotted border


----------



## Judecious (Jun 15, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> @ Judecious -
> Spoiler:
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Velvet (Jun 16, 2013)

*Sorry about the delay all ! ^w^

@BD- 
Spoiler:  









@8Bit- 
Spoiler:  









@Revy- 
Spoiler:  









@Skywalker- 
Spoiler:  









@Urek- 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 16, 2013)

Truly Heavenly. I adores it.Thank you.<3 I'll rep you in a bit.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 16, 2013)

*Hooraaaayy *


----------



## Magician (Jun 16, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## Tray (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks. Can't wait to wear it 



^sigs off bud


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 16, 2013)

That's incredible, you're the best.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 17, 2013)

*pek Glad you like guys !*


----------



## MystKaos (Jun 17, 2013)

a set, please;

Image: 
Avi size: 150x200
Sig Size: pretty big!
Effects/colours: up to you, make it look great! not too many effects/don't overdo it! xD


----------



## James Bond (Jun 17, 2013)

*Request*: Sig/Ava
*Size*: Avatar _150x150_ / Sig _450x200_
*Stock*: Avatar


----------



## Euraj (Jun 17, 2013)

Voila. 
*Spoiler*: _Dark_Ninja_X_


----------



## Bitty (Jun 17, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *pek Glad you like guys !*



 I love it 

but do you mine if you can make the eyes, the buttons, & just small little details stand out more.maybe add a glare on one of the glass lenses
change the text to 1000 steps ahead 
& make the overall theme just a tiny bit less dark

i really hate to bother you again after you've worked so hard 
its really great


----------



## Euraj (Jun 17, 2013)

The latest thing from Q branch. 
*Spoiler*: _James Bond_


----------



## James Bond (Jun 17, 2013)

Euraj said:


> The latest thing from Q branch.
> *Spoiler*: _James Bond_



Just one really minor thing, could you remove the text. Never been a big fan of text as when I used to try and make stuff text was always the thing I could never get right.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 17, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Just one really minor thing, could you remove the text. Never been a big fan of text as when I used to try and make stuff text was always the thing I could never get right.


No probs.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 18, 2013)

*Request:* Avy
*Size:* 150x200
*Stock: *
*Effects:* Pretty much up to you, I just want it to have kinda an evil/dark impression. Sorry if that's vague lol. If you could do another completely in your style without any input from me, that'd be cool too (I'll rep you twice). 
*Border: *None please


----------



## Euraj (Jun 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Blunt_ 





And a base, if you want it.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 18, 2013)

8Bit said:


> I love it
> 
> but do you mine if you can make the eyes, the buttons, & just small little details stand out more.maybe add a glare on one of the glass lenses
> change the text to 1000 steps ahead
> ...



*will do ! :amazed*


----------



## Blunt (Jun 18, 2013)

Euraj said:


> *Spoiler*: _Blunt_
> 
> 
> 
> ...






do you have a base for the white one too?

I'll rep you again tomorrow.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 18, 2013)

Blunt said:


> do you have a base for the white one too?
> 
> I'll rep you again tomorrow.


I didn't, but hey. Easy to remake. ^_^


----------



## MystKaos (Jun 18, 2013)

Euraj said:


> Voila.
> *Spoiler*: _Dark_Ninja_X_



thanks so much! that was very quick. =D

ugh need to spread rep....=/ Will rep you as soon as I'm able to.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 18, 2013)

No problem, homeslice. 
You're welcome.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 21, 2013)

8Bit said:


> I love it
> 
> but do you mine if you can make the eyes, the buttons, & just small little details stand out more.maybe add a glare on one of the glass lenses
> change the text to 1000 steps ahead
> ...



* Is this better ? Sorry im takin so long  ppl are distracting me


Spoiler:  







​*


----------



## Bitty (Jun 21, 2013)

that's perfect...thanks so much :WOW


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 21, 2013)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Effects: Up to you
Border: Solid


----------



## Euraj (Jun 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Gilgamesh_


----------



## Black Sheep (Jun 22, 2013)

Request: set
size: junior
stock: 



Effects: Up to you
borders: black & dotted


----------



## Vermin (Jun 23, 2013)

yo, can i please get a signature from ?

effects, borers and all that stuff is up to you


----------



## Euraj (Jun 24, 2013)

ORALE!!! I'll do these...

*Spoiler*: _Black Sheep_


----------



## Black Sheep (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks, ma'am.


----------



## JoJo (Jun 24, 2013)

Worker for the avatar: velvet

Request: Avatar 
Stock:
Can you make it shift from Vegeta to Android 18. Focus on their faces to. 
One with effects: Transitional effects and image effects 
One without effects: No trasitional effects 
and the last one just: plain with no effects at all
All with dotted borders.  


Worker for the sig: Velvet
Can I also have a sig of that image with effects + dotted borders and another without effects and dotted borders?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 24, 2013)

To be completely honest, brosef, Velvet is a lot better with Gif stuff, so it'd be best to let her do that dish. I'll go ahead and work on the signature though.


----------



## JoJo (Jun 24, 2013)

Alrightly then.


----------



## Sablés (Jun 25, 2013)

Worker: Whoever's able

Request: 
Effects: A dark theme sounds nice, maybe some blood. :33
Borders: Thick white 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vermin (Jun 25, 2013)

Euraj said:


> ORALE!!! I'll do these...
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Black Sheep_




looks great thanks


----------



## MystKaos (Jun 25, 2013)

requested : set

worker: Velvet

Size : 150x200 for avi, very large sig, please! ;D

Stock :  - char on the right for both avi & sig

Effects : with 

Border : dotted

Please & thank you!


----------



## Velvet (Jun 25, 2013)

*Jojo , Sables and MystKaos  i`ll finish your requests after tomorow since i`ll be busy the whole day !

Thank you for your patience in advance ! pek*​


----------



## Velvet (Jun 28, 2013)

*@ Jojo - 
Spoiler:  











@ Sables - 
Spoiler:  









@ MystKaos -
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## JoJo (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks Velvet.


----------



## MystKaos (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks so much! <3

was worth the wait, and just how I wanted it~

+repped.


----------



## Sablés (Jun 28, 2013)

Sankyou Vel. :WOW


----------



## Velvet (Jun 28, 2013)

*Ya`ll welcome *


----------



## Cord (Jun 29, 2013)

Luff, 

*Request:* Avatar
*Stock:*  and 
*Size:* 150x200
*Border:* Can you make a dotted and a thin black border for each?
*Effects:* I just wanted the images to be sharpened if possible​
Thank you!


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 29, 2013)

*Sig -* 

*Size -* 475 height & width according to it.

*Style -* Your choosing.

*Border - *Thin Black.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 29, 2013)

*Important : Im going away for 4-5 days and wont have acess to any of my editing programs so please have patience or just PM Euraj whenever you post a request here so he can see c: love ya all !​*

*


Cordelia said:



			Luff, 

Request: Avatar
Stock:  and 
Size: 150x200
Border: Can you make a dotted and a thin black border for each?
Effects: I just wanted the images to be sharpened if possible​
Thank you! 

Click to expand...




Dastan said:



Sig - 

Size - 475 height & width according to it.

Style - Your choosing.

Border - Thin Black.
		
Click to expand...


@ Cordelia - 
Spoiler:  









@ Dastan - ​*


----------



## Velvet (Jul 3, 2013)

*Scuze me for the double post pek

I am back from my vacation so the shop is opened again ! *


----------



## Schnarf (Jul 3, 2013)

Request: sig
Stock: 
Border: round


----------



## Velvet (Jul 4, 2013)

Schnarf said:


> Request: sig
> Stock:
> Border: round



 *Can you please fill the proper request form thats on the first page , otherwise your request will be rejected.
*​


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 4, 2013)

Reques: Set

Size: It doesn't matter

Stock:

Effects: Anything that makes it look sexy. It would nice if you could the name Nightwing somewhere on the sig.

Border: Solid

Thanks. :amazed


----------



## Schnarf (Jul 4, 2013)

@Violet My bad.

Request: sig
Size: Idc
Stock: 
Effects: Whatever you want to do to make it look better
Border: round
Other: none


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 5, 2013)

@Velvet

*Requested:* Set​*Size: *Senior? If I can​. 

*Stock:*
​*Effects:* Sig: something that makes it creepy.
Avi: Something that makes it look creepy.​
*Border:* Both be solid.​
*Other: *No trans.​
Thanks in advance. :33


----------



## Velvet (Jul 6, 2013)

*@ Bruce Wayne - 
Spoiler:  









@ Schnarf - 

@ Malicious Friday - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## MystKaos (Jul 6, 2013)

requested : Set

Size : avi [150x200] sig [really huge!]

Stock :  - The girl pokemon trainer (with Espeon), please.

Effects : with

Border : solid

Thanks! <3


----------



## Schnarf (Jul 6, 2013)

Looks great, thanks.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks. :amazed


----------



## Velvet (Jul 6, 2013)

MystKaos said:


> requested : Set
> 
> Size : avi [150x200] sig [really huge!]
> 
> ...



*The quality is horrible , can you find a better picture ?*



Bruce Wayne said:


> Thanks. :amazed



*Yous welcome *


----------



## MystKaos (Jul 6, 2013)

how about


----------



## Krippy (Jul 6, 2013)

Set request

Ava:[sp][/sp]
Sig: [sp][/sp]
borders: whatever looks best
effects: make it look sexy
size: senior

thank you


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 7, 2013)

requested :set/ with the avy animated switching from Obito's face to Madara's face.

Size : Anything goes as long as the size of the sig doesn't over exceed the rules and uses most of the stock.

Stock :


Effects : with please. Do anything you want to it. Just make it look sexy.

Border : dotted border plz
Spoiler: 
Other : no trans. Just play with the effects a little on it.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 8, 2013)

*Sorry for making you wait guys ~

@ MystKaos - 
Spoiler:  









@ Krippy - 
Spoiler:  









@ Revy - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you so much. Be expecting those reps in a bit.

editne more thing...that is if it's not too much trouble. Do you think you can make the sig a bit wider vertically to where Madara's shoe is seen?


----------



## Krippy (Jul 8, 2013)

thanks a lot ! :WOW

+repped


----------



## Velvet (Jul 8, 2013)

Revy said:


> Thank you so much. Be expecting those reps in a bit.
> 
> editne more thing...that is if it's not too much trouble. Do you think you can make the sig a bit wider vertically to where Madara's shoe is seen?



*Like this *





Krippy said:


> thanks a lot ! :WOW
> 
> +repped



*Yous welcome ! pek*​


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 8, 2013)

Exacta.
Thank you<3


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 8, 2013)

Velvet is it okay if I make another request?


----------



## Velvet (Jul 8, 2013)

*Sure Bruce pek*


----------



## MystKaos (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the set! I have spreaded rep, I'm 24'd. you'll be repped once I can xD

EDIT: repped.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 9, 2013)

Reques: Set

Size: Senior size avatar

Stock:

Effects: I want it similar to that Huntress signature(and size) you made for me awhile ago.

Border: Solid

Edit: Could you add the name Zatanna on the sig.


----------



## Shoukry (Jul 11, 2013)

Request: Set

Avatar size: Whatever looks good. lol
Avatar stock: 

If possible, could the background be removed? 

Sig Stock: 

Effects: Whatever looks nice. s
Border: Same lol


Thank you!


----------



## Velvet (Jul 12, 2013)

*@ Bruce Wayne - Brruuuccyyy ! ~<3


Spoiler:  









@ Shoukry - Hope this is what you ment c:


Spoiler:  







*​


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 12, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *@ Bruce Wayne - Brruuuccyyy ! ~<3
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



The best one yet.    

Thanks Velvet. :amazed


----------



## Velvet (Jul 12, 2013)

*pek You flatter me so much Brucy !*


----------



## Shoukry (Jul 12, 2013)

Velvet I love it thank you very much! pek
Will definitely be coming back.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 12, 2013)

*Hoooraay pek Glad you liked it !*


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2013)

Request: Set
Avatar Size: 150 x 150 & 175 x 250 l  on the blonde please
Signature Size: Senior-ish l  
Effects: Up to you, I trust your judgement :33
Border: White Dotted

Thank you in advance


----------



## MystKaos (Jul 13, 2013)

back already for another set, hope that's OK!~

requested : set

Size : avi - 150x200, sig - big as possible

Stock : 

Effects : with

Border : dotted


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 14, 2013)

Requested: Set
Size: 150x150 (av);  (sig)
Stock: ; 
Effects: Something that brings our the red/orange/yellow fire-effect of the sig
Border: Rounded

Cheers.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 16, 2013)

*@ Laix - 
Spoiler:  










@ MystKaos - 
Spoiler:  










@ Jon Stark - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Schnarf (Jul 16, 2013)

Request: set
150x200 avatar, as big as possible for the sig
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



avatar




*Spoiler*: __ 



sig



Effects: With, do whatever you want to make it look nice
Border: black
Other: text saying "Noblesse" on the sig


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 16, 2013)

*Request:* Animated Ava (Gif)


Want it to be a senior size ava gif (150x150). No effects or borders.
That is all


----------



## MystKaos (Jul 16, 2013)

thank you so much! I'm 24'd, so will rep you when I can.

EDIT: repped. sorry for the delay!


----------



## Sablés (Jul 17, 2013)

Request: Set
Senior size: 150x150 
Stock: /
Effects: Bright colors, sort of like Jon Stark's and Bruce Wayne's with Snake Eater as the text.
Border" White-line

Thank you :33


----------



## Laix (Jul 17, 2013)

thank you velvet


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 17, 2013)

requested: Set
Size: Senior sized

Effects: Yes
Border: Standard works
Other: Nope


----------



## Black Sheep (Jul 17, 2013)

Requested: set
Size:Junior

Effects: Up to you
Borderark purple
Other stuff: None


----------



## Velvet (Jul 18, 2013)

*Work List :

-Schnarf
-Grimm6Jack
-Sabl?s
-St. Jimmy
-Black Sheep


Will get all of those done today ! 

Please hold any other requests until those are finished , thank you! ​*


----------



## Velvet (Jul 19, 2013)

*
@Schnarf - 
Spoiler:  









@Grimm6Jack - 

@Sabl?s - 
Spoiler:  









@St. Jimmy - 
Spoiler:  









@Black Sheep - 
Spoiler:  







*


*IMPORTANT :

I`ll be gone for few days helping out my grandparents and im not sure if it`ll take 3-4 days or a week so until im back please hold your requests !

Once im back there will be a new post saying that im back ! :3

Also sorry if todays sets look a bit plain , i was in a rush and didnt have much time !​*


----------



## Black Sheep (Jul 19, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *
> @Schnarf -
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...




Thank you, VelVel.


----------



## Schnarf (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks, it looks great.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks Velv. :WOW


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 19, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *
> @Grimm6Jack -​*
> *
> Also sorry if todays sets look a bit plain , i was in a rush and didnt have much time !*



Ah you did fine, thanks a lot, will rep and cred later .


----------



## Velvet (Jul 25, 2013)

*I am back from my vacation ! pek*
​


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 26, 2013)

Welcome Back Velvet! :33


----------



## Kid (Jul 26, 2013)

Sig
Stock : 
Size : 535 x 200
Border : like this 

Text : None

Welcome back


----------



## Velvet (Jul 26, 2013)

Kid said:


> Sig
> Stock :
> Size : 535 x 200
> Border : like this
> ...



*pek Thank you !

Kid i made you a sig thats 500x200 too incase 535 like you requested was too big !*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kid (Jul 26, 2013)

Awesome no prob


----------



## Velvet (Jul 26, 2013)

*pek Hooraaay ! If you want anything changed in the sig tell me !*


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 26, 2013)

Set please :33
Stock : 
Size : Senior
Border : Dotted
Effects: Up to you

Welcome back


----------



## MystKaos (Jul 26, 2013)

Set request~

Stock: 
Size: Sig: big as possible, avi 150x200
Effects/colours: up to you
Border: Solid

please & thank you! <3


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 26, 2013)

Request = Sig.

Stock = 

Border = Thin Black


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 26, 2013)

Velvet, is it okay if I make two requests at the same time?


----------



## Shoukry (Jul 26, 2013)

Yay! I'm back! 

Avatar Stock: 


Size,Effects and border: Up to you

Sig Stock:


Again, Effects and stuff are up to you.

Thank you!


----------



## Cord (Jul 27, 2013)

*Request:* Set
*Size:* 150x200 (Avatar); Junior size (Sig)
*Border*: Can we try border ?
*Effects:* Up to you
*Stock:* ()​

Because I have a recent yet unexplained fetish for angels. o_o

*Thank you!*


----------



## Velvet (Jul 27, 2013)

*@Gilgamesh - 
Spoiler:  









@MystKaos - 
Spoiler:  









@Dastan -  

@Shoukry - 
Spoiler:  









@Cordelia - 
Spoiler:  









@Bruce- ofc you can order 2 silly :3​*


----------



## Shoukry (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you Velvet I really appreciate it.  ^^


----------



## Bitty (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi velvet :WOW
Ava Request

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Border: Dotted
Effects: Pinkish...but manly ...make it pop i guess lol

thanks


----------



## MystKaos (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks, the set is perfect! I'm 24'd, so will rep you when I'm able to! ;D

EDIT: repped. sorry for the delay!


----------



## Velvet (Jul 27, 2013)

8Bit said:


> Hi velvet :WOW
> Ava Request
> 
> Stock:
> ...



*Like so ? 

*​


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 27, 2013)

Set Requests

Stock: 
Avatar: 150x150 (Only Hinata's face as the Avatar)
Signature: The size doesn't matter as long as both Hinata and Sakura can be full bodies can be seen. 
Border: Up to you.
Effects: Up to you. 

:33 :33


----------



## Bitty (Jul 27, 2013)

perfect!!! thanks velvet :WOW


----------



## Cord (Jul 27, 2013)

Velvet said:


> @Cordelia -
> *Spoiler*: __





Thank you VV, I love them!


----------



## Velvet (Jul 27, 2013)

*Due to the loss of my beloved puppy tonight...all requests will be delayed with few days...

I am in no condition to work on anything no matter how simple it is...

Hope you all understand , thank you...*​


----------



## Shoukry (Jul 28, 2013)

D:
Sorry to hear that Velvet.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 29, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Set Requests
> 
> Stock:
> Avatar: 150x150 (Only Hinata's face as the Avatar)
> ...



*@ Bruce - Sorry its plain , hope its still good


Spoiler:  







*​


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 29, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *@ Bruce - Sorry its plain , hope its still good
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...


Looks great, thanks Velvet. :33

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## Alita (Jul 30, 2013)

Set request

Stock: 
Avatar: 150x150(Only alita's face as avatar.)
Signature: Size doesn't matter as long as full body can be seen.
Border: Thin black for both sig and ava
Effects: Whatever you think looks best

Will give rep when finished. Thanks.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 31, 2013)

Set: [ ]
Border: Dotted
Text: Delicious
Avatar: all three of them. can you make gif style? if you can't no worry.
Effects: Up to you


----------



## Krippy (Jul 31, 2013)

2 Ava's please.

Stock: ,
Size: Senior
Border & Effects : Whatever looks best, but can you make them gifs that move from their face down their bodies?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Shoukry (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Velvet!
I have two if you don't mind.. whenever you're ready. 

Stock 1:


Stock 2:


Borders, size, effects for both: All up to you.
(Really kinda want to black and white one to pop)
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 31, 2013)

*@Alita54 - 
Spoiler:  









@Arya Stark - 
Spoiler:  









@Krippy -  

@Shoukry - 
Spoiler:  











*


----------



## Shoukry (Jul 31, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *@Alita54 -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Velvet. They look great as always. 
But whenever I save the avatars and try to upload them, they keep saying that it's the wrong file extension. Can that be fixed? :/


----------



## Euraj (Jul 31, 2013)

Shoukry said:


> Thanks, Velvet. They look great as always.
> But whenever I save the avatars and try to upload them, they keep saying that it's the wrong file extension. Can that be fixed? :/


Have you tried just converting them to a different format?     I feel like a total ass for not helping out. Sorry, Velv. : |


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 1, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *
> @Arya Stark -
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



It's gorgeous, thank you!


----------



## Krippy (Aug 1, 2013)

thanks velvet ! looks great :33


----------



## Alita (Aug 1, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *@Alita54 -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks alot velvet.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 2, 2013)

*You`re welcome pek 

Just turn off your sig next time..*


----------



## Kid (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey velvettt

Sig
Stock : 
Effects : Up to you 
Border : Dotted

Could you make it a pretty small signature?

24'd


----------



## Justice (Aug 3, 2013)

Request: Sig
Stock:  
Size:  400 x 400 or somewhere close to it.

Can you crop out the background for it to be just Ban for the sig? 

Thanks! 

Edit: Thanks JoJo for telling me.


----------



## JoJo (Aug 3, 2013)

> Size: 400 x 800 or somewhere close to it.


Having an 800 pixel height is against forum rules. The maximum height that can be done is 550 pixels tall.


----------



## Euraj (Aug 3, 2013)

Phoenix Hawk said:


> Sig
> Stock:
> Size:  400 x 550 or somewhere close to it.
> 
> ...


Your maximum height is actually 500. 400 if you're not a "Senior Member."



Also, be sure to turn your sig off when you post. You can click "Edit" > "Go Advanced" > then unclick the box next to "Show your signature" in the _Additional Options_ at the bottom.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 4, 2013)

Kid said:


> Hey velvettt
> 
> Sig
> Stock :
> ...







Phoenix Hawk said:


> Request: Sig
> Stock:
> Size:  400 x 400 or somewhere close to it.
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Justice (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you Velvet.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 4, 2013)

*You`re welcome ! *


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 6, 2013)

Set please 
Stock : avy surrounding his face.

sig

Size : Senior
Border : dotted
Effects: Anything will do so long as its blue.
Extra: Try to keep the whole image in the sig.
I want some lines like this. 


Welcome back btw. I hope you're feeling better now.


----------



## Ninian (Aug 6, 2013)

May I have this  re-sized into two versions: 150x150 and 150x300—along with borders (black) and a signature if possible?​


----------



## Velvet (Aug 10, 2013)

*Sorry about that guys <3 love ya !



Revy said:



			Set please 
Stock : avy surrounding his face.

sig

Size : Senior
Border : dotted
Effects: Anything will do so long as its blue.
Extra: Try to keep the whole image in the sig.
I want some lines like this. 


Welcome back btw. I hope you're feeling better now.

Click to expand...



Spoiler:  











Varrah said:



May I have this image re-sized into two versions: 150x150 and 150x300?along with borders (black) and a signature if possible?​

Click to expand...



Spoiler:  






*


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 10, 2013)

I came.
Thank you<3


----------



## Black Sheep (Aug 12, 2013)

Request: set
Avy stock:  
border: pink
size: junior


Sig stock: 

Effects: Up to you
border: Pink


----------



## JoJo (Aug 12, 2013)

Black Sheep turn your sig off.


----------



## Black Sheep (Aug 12, 2013)

just did it.


----------



## JoJo (Aug 12, 2013)

Damn Straight. Sig patrol strikes once again.


----------



## Cord (Aug 13, 2013)

*Avatar*: 
*Size:* 150?200
*Border:* Dotted
*Effects:* Up to you

*Signature*: 
1. Make them two separate images (like cut them in half?)
2. Make them transparent please (erase the text in the background though I like those texts to be reinserted somewhere in those images where they'd look good, in a smaller, thinner and black font (omg, sorry about this!)
3. Create a gif out of those two images- just a transition effect (I'd like the 2nd image in the stock to appear first (the "For Sasuke" one)).
4. Size- not too big, perhaps reduce it a bit (junior size)
5. Other effects are up to you (color enhancement perhaps?) ~

Hope it didn't sound so complicated. O_____O​
Thank you!


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Aug 13, 2013)

Request: Avatar
Size: 145?200
Border: None
Text: Udarsha
Effects: Up to you. 
Link: 

Request: Avatar
Size: 145?200
Border: None
Text: Eden
Effects: Up to you. 
Link: 

Request: Avatar
Size: 145?200
Border: None
Text: Duquin
Effects: Up to you.
Link: 

Thank you. Please do take your time.


----------



## JoJo (Aug 13, 2013)

Raziel you're a junior memeber. That means you avatar size limit is 125x125. So you can't have a 145x200. Unless you're using it on another forum.


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Aug 13, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Raziel you're a junior memeber. That means you avatar size limit is 125x125. So you can't have a 145x200. Unless you're using it on another forum.



Tbh, I'm going to use it in another site. So it's okay to request a 145*200 I believe?


----------



## Velvet (Aug 14, 2013)

*Hope its alright guys , i dont feel like they are perfect..guess i have no artsy mood today >_< so please excuse me..

@ Black Sheep - 
Spoiler:  









@ Cordelia - 
Spoiler:  









@ Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel -​*


----------



## Black Sheep (Aug 14, 2013)

Thabks Velvet.  Hope you feel better.


----------



## Cord (Aug 14, 2013)

Velvet said:


> @ Cordelia -
> *Spoiler*: __





Thanks Velvet! Looks really great, I love it!!! Will wear it soon and will definitely rep you again.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 14, 2013)

This set shop looks deliciously delicious. 

Great Magnificent Velvet, would it be alright if you could spice up this avatar for me? Maybe make some effects as lovely as you've done for Cordelia?



Many thanks. 

edit: I can provide the original stock if you'd prefer to work with that.


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you for the avatars! It looks awesome!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 15, 2013)

Otori Takeo said:


> This set shop looks deliciously delicious.
> 
> Great Magnificent Velvet, would it be alright if you could spice up this avatar for me? Maybe make some effects as lovely as you've done for Cordelia?
> 
> ...



*Like this ? 

*​


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 15, 2013)

Lovely, quite stunning.  I'll use this when I find a suitable sig.

I'm 24'd at the moment, but I'll rep as soon as possible. Thank you!


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 16, 2013)

Sorry to bug again but I've found a signature to match the avatar you did for me. Could you do the 3rd (middle) panel of  stock?

Can you make one sig with the panel included and a rendered sig with just the person in the middle? Could they also have the same style of effects you did for that avatar I requested? If you're not good with transparencies, let me know before you start so I can get that done elsewhere and come here for your beautiful effects.

I'm willing to rep again. Thanks, and sorry for the trouble. :33


----------



## Schnarf (Aug 16, 2013)

Request: set
Size: 150x200 avatar, max size for sig, also make it vertical
Stock: 
Effects: text saying "Mada mada dane" for the sig. The rest is up to you
Border: round


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 17, 2013)

How's it going Velvet? :33

Set Request
Stock:
Avatar: 150x150
Signature: The size doesn't matter. 
Border: Up to you
Effects: Up to you

Extra: Could you please add the name Bruce Wayne somewhere on the sig. :33


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Aug 18, 2013)

Set request.
For the signature:
This image:[urlhttp://static.comicvine.com/uploads/original/0/6063/1158433-rhood_cv1_r1.jpg[/url] but cropping out the symbol in the background and little signature at the bottom right-hand side and leaving only Red Hood holding his helmet?

Then use this symbol in background to replace the old one: 

And then with this text in red bold font going across the image: "Outlaws of Injustice" resize as you desire to make it look good.

then make it this size (Preferably but make it whatever size you can to make it look good as a signature) 


For the avatar make Red Hood' in this image a \ 150x150 avatar, please, just crop out everyone else and try to get him from the symbol on his chest to his shoulders , with the same effect done in this image: thanks in advance, sorry is this is too complicated. Huge rep for days!

Borders I trust with your artistic license.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey, that's my avatar.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 18, 2013)

Otori Takeo said:


> Hey, that's my avatar.



He's Josuke so he is allowed to take anything he wants.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 18, 2013)

*Being a little slow guys pek sorry !*


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Aug 18, 2013)

It's cool, take your time!

Lol and i wasn't gonna take your avatar, silly, just an example


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 18, 2013)

Take your sweet, supple time, Velvety Rosebud. You are more precious than all of us mongrels combined.

@Josuke, you could at least say "..and could you make it like Otori's requested avatar, because he has amazing taste and picks the best stocks for the best set makers? But mostly he's the best? kthx"  

enough of me spamming this thread


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Aug 18, 2013)

I-I am sorry, senpai...


----------



## Velvet (Aug 19, 2013)

*Awww Oto ~<3

@ Otori Takeo - 
Spoiler:  









@ Schnarf - 
Spoiler:  









@ Bruce Wayne - 
Spoiler:  









@ Josuke Higashikata -  Im sorry hun , every image link you gave me leads to an error page...​*


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Aug 19, 2013)

Ah sorry, I will spoiler tag the images:

Set request.
For the signature:
This image: but cropping out the symbol in the background and little signature at the bottom right-hand side and leaving only Red Hood holding his helmet?

Then use this symbol in background to replace the old one: 

And then with this text in red bold font going across the image: "Outlaws of Injustice" resize as you desire to make it look good.

then make it this size (Preferably but make it whatever size you can to make it look good as a signature) 



For the avatar make Red Hood' in this image a \ 150x150 avatar, please, just crop out everyone else and try to get him from the symbol on his chest to his shoulders  , with the same effect done in this image:

thanks in advance, sorry is this is too complicated. Huge rep for days!

Borders I trust with your artistic license.


----------



## Schnarf (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks great, thanks.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 19, 2013)

Velvet said:


> @ Otori Takeo -
> *Spoiler*: __



Very quaint. I like it very much. :33 Many thanks, mein Velvet! Repped again


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 19, 2013)

God Tier quality as always. Thanks. :33


----------



## Rosi (Aug 20, 2013)

I'd like to request a set :33
Here is the .
All the effects/border up to you.


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Aug 21, 2013)

Request: Avatar
Size: 145?200
Border: None
Text: Yuki
Effects: Up to you. 
Link: 

Request: Avatar
Size: 145?200
Border: None
Text: Pallas
Effects: Up to you. 
Link:


----------



## Velvet (Aug 22, 2013)

*Sorry for the delay again  pek

@Josuke Higashikata - 
Spoiler:  









@Rosi - 
Spoiler:  









@Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel -​*


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh my god, it's perfect! Thank you! Your kindest is only matched by your beauty! Repped!


----------



## Rosi (Aug 22, 2013)

Velvet said:


> @Rosi -
> *Spoiler*: __


It looks gorgeous 

Thank you


----------



## Velvet (Aug 22, 2013)

*Hoooraay ! pek*


----------



## JoJo (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey Velvetta I'd like a set 

avatar:
Focus on the black armor guy in the middle
Sig:
Dotted borders
Senior sized avatar
Large squarish sized sig

Effects of the Avatar:
On the avatar make it more red to be like the sig 

Effects on both of them:
Do some basic stuff like you did  or 

and I'd also like a visible line-y type effect like on , , or . I'd like them to be noticable and pretty visible but not _too_ major.

Thanks Vel.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 25, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Hey Velvetta I'd like a set
> 
> avatar:
> Focus on the black armor guy in the middle
> ...




*Like this ? :3*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## JoJo (Aug 25, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *Like this ? :3*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Yes. But you can you make the avatar a bit more reddish like the sig and make the sig like 50 pixels  taller if you can. :33


----------



## Velvet (Aug 26, 2013)

*Not gonna have net for few days so i`ll fix it as soon as i can c: *


----------



## JoJo (Aug 26, 2013)

It's alright, I was gonna wear this set for a awhile anyway. :33


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2013)

JoJo said:


> It's alright, I was gonna wear this set for a awhile anyway. :33




*Spoiler*: __ 









*This good enuff ? *​


----------



## JoJo (Aug 27, 2013)

Sorry for making you re-do the sig again, but I quoted the other one without the line splitting effects. If you don't want to do it, I can just wear this though.


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2013)

* Can you wear this one ? 

It`s more pretty ! *


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 27, 2013)

_Request:_ 2 Sig pics.




_Details:_
I want both these gifs with a border, *exactly* like the one I have in my current set.
And I want *each* of them to be between 925 kB and 1 MB in size, looking decent of course . Don't want their *resolution* to be changed.

That is all. Will rep and cred in the end if necessary


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 28, 2013)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Stock: 
Effects: Up to you.


----------



## JoJo (Aug 28, 2013)

Velvet said:


> * Can you wear this one ?
> 
> It`s more pretty ! *


I can wear the avatar from this one and the sig from the other? :33


----------



## Velvet (Aug 28, 2013)

*

Grimm6Jack said:



Request: 2 Sig pics.




Details:
I want both these gifs with a border, exactly like the one I have in my current set.
And I want each of them to be between 925 kB and 1 MB in size, looking decent of course . Don't want their resolution to be changed.
That is all. Will rep and cred in the end if necessary 

Click to expand...



Spoiler:  












Gilgamesh said:



			Request: Set
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Stock: 
Effects: Up to you.
		
Click to expand...




Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Bitty (Aug 28, 2013)

Ava Request

stock: 
size:150x150
effects:violet-reddish....& the character is evil, so not fruity or pretty looking...more like bad-ass & epic 
border:dotted

thanks


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 29, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Thanks m8 , edited this post since I managed to edit the border a bit like I wanted, it was 1 pixel larger in the upper and left sides xD .


----------



## Shakar (Aug 29, 2013)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: None
Text: None
Effects: Something dark and evil, similar to , but with a deep crimson background colour. On the character, something to make him look slightly darkened and distored, to give a scary effect.


----------



## JoJo (Aug 29, 2013)

Turn your sig off Shakar.


----------



## Shakar (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry, didn't know about the rule.


----------



## Tsunami (Aug 29, 2013)

Request:  Set

Size : Senior

Stock : 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Effects : With

Border : Border #6



Please


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2013)

*Sorry for the delay pek getting ready for a travel to the US in a month or so , so im a bit busy with gettin done with the papers and stuff ! ~<3

@8bit - 

@Shakar - 
Spoiler:  









@Tsunami - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Shakar (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks a lot Velvet :33 It just looks *awesome*!


----------



## Shoukry (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi Velvet!

AvaStock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Sig Stock: 

All effects are up too you. 
Oh, and for the ava, couls you remove or change the green background?  

Thanks. ^^


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2013)

Shoukry said:


> Hi Velvet!
> 
> AvaStock:
> 
> ...



* The imagies don't show...*​


----------



## Shoukry (Aug 31, 2013)

No! 

I'll try to fix it >.<


----------



## Shoukry (Aug 31, 2013)

Shoukry said:


> Hi Velvet!
> AvaStock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Does it work now?


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2013)

*Yes it works pek but please turn off your sig !*


----------



## Bitty (Aug 31, 2013)

Velvet that is awesome....couldn't have done a better job 

but can you add color the japanese words in the ava...a decent glowing purple color?
If it's not too much to ask....


----------



## Tsunami (Aug 31, 2013)

Velvet said:


> @Tsunami -
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much,  it's awesome. +1 rep


----------



## Tray (Aug 31, 2013)

Requesting a senior set for 

No special effects, with a border like yours

Thanks in advance


----------



## Velvet (Sep 1, 2013)

*@ 8bit - Like this ? 



@ Shoukry - 
Spoiler:  









@Urek - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Krippy (Sep 1, 2013)

requesting senior avas

Stock: ,,
Effects: up to you 
Border: thin black

for the first stock just use the image on the right hand side

Thanks!


----------



## Rosi (Sep 1, 2013)

Requesting another set 
 is a stock.
As always all the effects up to you. Please don't darken the color scheme though. I want it to be shiny


----------



## Shoukry (Sep 1, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *@ 8bit - Like this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Velvet, that is just GEOGEOUS! 

Thank you soo much. pek


----------



## Ghost (Sep 2, 2013)

Could I have this 150 x 150 and little effect on it? No borders.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 2, 2013)

Requesting set:
Stock: 
Text: Prince of heart, Destroyer of souls

Could I have one with text and one without text? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Utz (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello, Velvet! 

Request: Signature only
Size: any, don't necessarily have to include her whole body (head is only important piece xD)
Stock: 
Border: dotted
Text: 戸田 恵梨香
Effects: whatever you think fits  

Thanks so much!


----------



## Black Sheep (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi VelVel. 

Request: set
size: senior
stock: 


Avatar border: Purple
Effects: Creepy

Sig border: Purple
effects creepy 
sig Text: Tortured soul


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 4, 2013)

Type:  senior set

Effects:Make it as awesome as you can (with your awesome super effects)

Stock:   (Sorry I couldn't get a HD one, the anime is not well known).


----------



## Velvet (Sep 4, 2013)

*@Krippy -   

@Rosi - 
Spoiler:  









@saikyou - 

@ShiggyDiggyDoo - 
Spoiler:  










​*


----------



## Velvet (Sep 4, 2013)

*@Utz - 

@Black Sheep - 
Spoiler:  









@Azzrael - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Utz (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you, Velvet!! That is perfect


----------



## Black Sheep (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks VelVel.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 5, 2013)

*You`re welcome guys ! pek*


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks Vel! It's perfect!


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 5, 2013)

Request time:

*Animated avi*: 

*Effects*: If you can, try to alternate between their heads. Otherwise, whatever works.

*Border*: Dotted.

Thanks.


----------



## Rosi (Sep 6, 2013)

Velvet said:


> @Rosi -
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you! Exactly what I wanted


----------



## Velvet (Sep 6, 2013)

Divine Death said:


> Request time:
> 
> *Animated avi*:
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Bitty (Sep 9, 2013)

Ava Request 

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Effects: just do own your thing.
Border: Dotted


thanks


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 9, 2013)

requested : Set
Size : Senior Sized
Stock : 
*Spoiler*: _Avy Stock_ 



 Just the girl holding her top preferably.




Effects : With
Border : Whatever looks good.
Other :


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 9, 2013)

*Request: Set*

* Avy 
Border: black and rounded
Effects: None

*Sig

Border: black and rounded
Effects: None


----------



## Velvet (Sep 10, 2013)

*@ 8bit -  

@ St.Jimmy - 
Spoiler:  









@ Mr.Kaneda - 
Spoiler:  









*


----------



## Shoukry (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi Velvet! 


Avatar:

Sig: 


Effects: Up to you
Border: Could it be Gold? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 11, 2013)

Shoukry said:


> Hi Velvet!
> 
> 
> Avatar:
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shoukry (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you very much. Beautiful as always.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Sep 11, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *@ 8bit -
> 
> @ Mr.Kaneda -
> Spoiler:
> ...



Thanks, I've been waiting for someone to fulfill my simple request. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 12, 2013)

*Tell me if you need something changes ! pek*


----------



## Ninian (Sep 13, 2013)

*Type:* Avatar
*Effects:* On you, Velv.
*Size: *150x 200 & 150x300
*Border:* Type: 1; Color: []


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 14, 2013)

Type: sig
Effects: a bit colourful!
size: make the height less then 490 if possible. :33
border: which one suits the best!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2013)

Ṿarrah said:


> *Type:* Avatar
> *Effects:* On you, Velv.
> *Size: *150x 200 & 150x300
> *Border:* Type: 1; Color: []








Arya Stark said:


> Type: sig
> Effects: a bit colourful!
> size: make the height less then 490 if possible. :33
> border: which one suits the best!


​


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 15, 2013)

That's perfect, thanks Velvet!


----------



## Araragi (Sep 15, 2013)

stock: 
Type: senior set
effects: whatever you think is best
details: transparent, unless you think it would look better with a colored background


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 15, 2013)

Sup Velvet. :33

Type: Set
Stock: 

Effects: Up to you.
Border: Up to you.
Extra: Could you add the name Dovahkiin.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 16, 2013)

Type: Set.

Size: Ava - 150x150 || Sig - Max. allowable for seniors

Stock: 
For ava:   

For sig: If possible, a triple combination of    ||    ||   
If not, then any combination will do.

Effects & border: Anything creative.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 16, 2013)

Request for Velvet

*Type: *Set with a 150x200 avy
*Stock:* 
*Effects:* Up to you. Can I have a cut up version (or whatever you call your usual style lol) and a "whole" version if it's not too much trouble?
*Borders*: Up to you
*Text:* Gilgamesh


----------



## Ice (Sep 17, 2013)

Request for Velvet:
Type: set
Size: Senior avatar and any size within senior limit for sig
Stock: 
Effects: Nothing much since the stock is good enough. Maybe something to emphasize both robots. 
Border: Lined
Extras: The avatar should be of the red/orange robot.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2013)

*@Aladdin - 
Spoiler:  











@Bruce Wayne - 
Spoiler:  









@Chuck - 
Spoiler:  







*​


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2013)

*@blunt - 
Spoiler:  











@Axel Almer - 
Spoiler:  









*


----------



## Ice (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks and reps. :33


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks Velvet. :33

Dovahkiin!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2013)

*Yous welcome guys ! pek*


----------



## Blunt (Sep 17, 2013)

Holy hot fuck 

I'll wear it as soon as I get home.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2013)

*YEY ! *


----------



## Araragi (Sep 17, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *@Aladdin -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...


*

its awesome thanks. Repped*


----------



## Ice (Sep 18, 2013)

Velvet, I have a small request. Do you mind creating an avatar of the guy in the green helmet? With the same theme as my current signature. Senior size. Please. :33


----------



## Sablés (Sep 18, 2013)

Worker: Velvet
Type: Set w/ senior sized ava
Stock: /
Effects: Cut up plz. Whatever coloring is entirely up to you.
Borders: 
Text: Crocodile


----------



## Chuck (Sep 18, 2013)

Velvet said:


> @Chuck -
> *Spoiler*: __



Can you please put "Set by Velvet" as a watermark in the bottom right corner, please?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 18, 2013)

*@Alex Almer - 

@ Sabl?s - 
Spoiler:  









@ Chuck -​*


----------



## Ice (Sep 18, 2013)

Velvet, is there a way to hide the DVD watermark on the upper right? 

Also, thanks! :33 I'll rep you as soon as I can.


----------



## Sablés (Sep 18, 2013)

Fantastic, thanks Vel 

EDIT: Damn, forgot sig again


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 18, 2013)

*Sig Stock* - 

Details = Only Johny & Armie.And keep it simple.

Dimension = Height 495 px & width no more than 400 px.

Border = Thin Black.


----------



## Shoukry (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi, Vel. 

Ava: 

Sig: 

Border - Up to you
Effects: Could you cut the ava and sig up?
Anything else, it's up to you. 

Thanks. ^^


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi there!

Do your magic on this: 



Make it as awesome as you can, and if you could, and not taking too much of your time, remove the "Goku super saiyan text". Would be cool if the set visually gives a dark golden aura like a super saiyan. I'm already asking too much.

Thank you.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 19, 2013)

Set request:
Stock: 
Text: They are all those of 'Justice'

Notes: Can I have one with the text and one without it?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 20, 2013)

*@Dastan - 

@Shoukry - 
Spoiler:  









@Azzrael - 
Spoiler:  









@ShiggyDiggyDoo - 
Spoiler:  









*


----------



## Shoukry (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks again Vel. :33


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 20, 2013)

Fabulous work!


----------



## Ninian (Sep 20, 2013)

*1.)*
*Type:* Set
*Effects:* Velv’s the director.
*Size: *Avy [150 x200 / 150x300]; Sig 500x302
*Border:* On you Velv.

​
--------------------------------------

*2.)*

*Type:* Set
*Effects:* [].
*Size:* Avy [150 x200 / 150x300]; Sig []
*Border: * [].
*Other:* Remove the text?
​

_Thank you again, Velvet._​


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 20, 2013)

Type: Two set requests. 
Stocks:


Effects: Up to you
Borders: Up to you

Extra: Could you please add the names Goku and Naruto on the first one, and just Naruto on the second one. :33


----------



## Marcο (Sep 20, 2013)

Worker: Velvet
Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Effects: Up to you
Borders: None


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2013)

*Will do them after tonight`s interview pek sorry to make you wait guys !*


* @ Shanks - *​


----------



## Velvet (Sep 23, 2013)

*@ Varrah - 
Spoiler:  










Spoiler:  









@ Bruce Wayne - 
Spoiler:  










Spoiler:  







​*​


----------



## Shoukry (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Vel! 

Ava: 

Sig: 

Border and effects up to you.
Only thing is, can you use the pic of Menma in the middle for the ava?
and make the sig transparent? Thanks.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 24, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> @ Bruce Wayne -
> Spoiler:
> ...



So awesome..pek pek


----------



## Velvet (Sep 26, 2013)

Shoukry said:


> Hi Vel!
> 
> Ava:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shoukry (Sep 26, 2013)

It was worth the wait. pek

I'll be sure to rep you later. 

Thanks!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 26, 2013)

*Yous welcome *


----------



## Krippy (Sep 30, 2013)

Set Request

Avy: 
Sig: 
Effects: Up to you
Borders : Dotted

Thanks


----------



## Dre (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm not 100% sure if you guys do photoshop requests. If you dont PM me and ill delete this post.


Im playing a prank on my friend and I need his face 




*Spoiler*: __ 









photoshopped on this guys body 


I also need his face photoshopped on this guys body 


with the hat and the curls too if possible

reps for whoever takes it.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2013)

Krippy said:


> Set Request
> 
> Avy:
> Sig:
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2013)

Dre said:


> I'm not 100% sure if you guys do photoshop requests. If you dont PM me and ill delete this post.
> 
> 
> Im playing a prank on my friend and I need his face
> ...






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krippy (Oct 2, 2013)

thank you velvet ! looks great


----------



## Velvet (Oct 2, 2013)

*pek Turn off sig and you`re welcome !*


----------



## Vash (Oct 4, 2013)

Can I have 2 ava's please? :33

Stock: , 

Effects: Any effects you'd like

Size: Can I have 150x150 and 150x200 versions please.

Borders: Totes up to you

Thanks a lot


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 5, 2013)

Another awesome Batman set, Velvet. pek

Stock:
Effects: Red and Black theme.
Size: Up to you. 
Border: Up to you. 
Extra: The name Batman on the sig. 

Thanks. :33


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

Type: 150x200 Avy & Sig
Stock: 
Effects: Up to you
Borders: Up to you
Text: "blood will have blood" (you can capitalize/lowercase it as you see fit)


----------



## Shoukry (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi Vel! 


Could I have this as a set? 


[SP]Effects: Red and black theme. 
Extra: Could you add Catwoman on the sig[/SP]

Border and everything else is up to you. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2013)

*@ Jak - 
Spoiler:  








@ Bruce Wayne -
Spoiler:  









@ Lucifer Morningstar - 

@ blunt - 
Spoiler:  









@ Shoukry -
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2013)

awesome


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2013)

*You`reeee welcome *


----------



## Vash (Oct 8, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *Spoiler*: __



These are totes sexy! Thanks Velvet


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 8, 2013)

Such beauty, Velvet. pek

Thanks. :33


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2013)

*pek Glad you guys likey !*


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 8, 2013)

Type: Sig
Stock: 
Effects: Up to you
Borders: Dotted

Thanks Vel.


----------



## Vermin (Oct 8, 2013)

hey can i please get a set with these two images




i have no idea which would be better as an avatar or signature 

the effects and all that good stuff is up to you


----------



## Velvet (Oct 11, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Type: Sig
> Stock:
> Effects: Up to you
> Borders: Dotted
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 












zyken said:


> hey can i please get a set with these two images
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vermin (Oct 11, 2013)

i love the set thank you velvet


----------



## Shoukry (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Vel!

Could I have a set from this please? 

Sig: 
Ava: 



And Ava from this please: 

All effects are up to you.
Thanks.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



requested : Avi and sig. 

Size : The avi is senior sized. The sig will have the exact same format as a sig I wore a while ago.


*Spoiler*: __ 





_"The Doctor and Mr. Clever"
~ set by Bonta and Emili ~_​
This was the sig I wore. I would like my new sig to be exactly the same, including the sizes of the corresponding images, except with different stock, and a different border.




Stock : 
*Spoiler*: _Avi_ 



Senior gif avi that transitions between these two GIFs: 


Let me know if a GIF avi of that size is to much for the avi limits. 




For the sig:


*Spoiler*: _Sig: top left, smaller image_ 



Same as the first GIF image in the avi. 







*Spoiler*: _Sig: bottom right, smaller image_ 



Same as the second GIF image in the avi.






All of the stock I gave you will be resized to be the same size as their corresponding images in my old sig. 

I understand with all of the GIFs involved, the sig might go over the filesize limit. Please, if necessary cut the GIFs anyway you'd like to make sure that the sig doesn't go over the filesize limit. And if that's not possible, just tell me and I'll give you a different stock. I don't wanna get sig banned.

Effects : With. Any effect you think would look good, I don't really mind what as long as you show me it. 

Border : Solid lined border, instead of the dotted border in my previous sig.



Please and thank you. I'm sorry if my request is a bit confusing or too demanding in some way. :33


----------



## Krippy (Oct 13, 2013)

Set request

Ava: 
Sig: 
Size: senior
Effects and borders: up to you 

ty


----------



## Velvet (Oct 14, 2013)

*@ The Dreaded Alias - working on yours still since i can't seem to get it right @.@
*


Shoukry said:


> Hi Vel!
> 
> Could I have a set from this please?
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 












Krippy said:


> Set request
> 
> Ava:
> Sig:
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shoukry (Oct 14, 2013)

So much Catwoman. 

Thank you Velvet! It's fabulous! pek

Also, since the avatar looks so nice, could you make a SIG for me our of
That stock too please if you don't mind.


----------



## Krippy (Oct 14, 2013)

so much catwoman 

thanks a lot ! I'll rep as soon as I can


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 14, 2013)

Sorry Velvet for the over complicated request. Instead of that, I would be fine with just a simple senior avy of  and a signature of . Both with lined borders with a margin please, and could you also resize the signature to have the same width as a YMP3 bar. Everything within dimension and filesize limits of course. Thank you. :33


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Sorry Velvet for the over complicated request. Instead of that, I would be fine with just a simple senior avy of  and a signature of . Both with lined borders with a margin please, and could you also resize the signature to have the same width as a YMP3 bar. Everything within dimension and filesize limits of course. Thank you. :33




* what is margin and YMP3 ? *


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 15, 2013)

Velvet said:


> * what is margin and YMP3 ? *


Oh, just have a small space (margin) between the border and the actual image, like how it is in my current avatar. And the YMP3 bar is the youtube music bar.












Like this. I just want the image to have the same width as the bar.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Oh, just have a small space (margin) between the border and the actual image, like how it is in my current avatar. And the YMP3 bar is the youtube music bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* says error when i try to open the gif link..*


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 15, 2013)

Velvet said:


> * says error when i try to open the gif link..*


How bout ?

If its the avi that's the problem, how bout ?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> How bout ?
> 
> If its the avi that's the problem, how bout ?



* hows this ?*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 15, 2013)

Velvet said:


> * hows this ?*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Yay, its great! 

Thank you, Velvet, sorry for all the trouble. :33


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 15, 2013)

requested : set

Size : senior

Stock :

Avatar:





Signature:





Effects : Whatever you think is best. You are the artist, after all.

Border : Whatever looks best, though I'm partial to the kind of border my current avatar has.

Other : Anything you think would make it better.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 16, 2013)

Request for set.


Avatar
Time:1:38-1:42
Size:125x125
Border: Thin solid black border
No other effects

Signature
Time:0:53-1:03
Border:Thin solid black border
No other effects


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 16, 2013)

Set Request:
Stock: 
effects: up to you


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 16, 2013)

Set Request
Stock: 
Use the guy on the first guy, the one holding the books, for both the avatar and sig. 
Effects: Up to you.
Extra: The name Jonathan Joestar somewhere on the sig. :33


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2013)

*Hey guys sorry i havent been working on any of the requests 

I have been on a vacation pek and still am till next week !

So please be patient  love you !​*


----------



## Shakar (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi Velvet! Halloween's coming, time for a new set. 

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock:  (avatar should focus on his face)
Border: None
Text: None
Effects: Make it as dark and scary as possible.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2013)

*Well im back from my vacation guys ! Sorry for making you all wait on requests :< i feel bad but i really needed a break ! 

Anyway if you still wish your requests to be done please repost them !

Btw my gif making program is bugged and doesnt want to work so i cant make gif sets from videos , sorry ! :<​*


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 26, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> requested : set
> 
> Size : senior
> 
> ...



I hope you enjoyed your vacation.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 26, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Set Request
> Stock:
> Use the guy on the first guy, the one holding the books, for both the avatar and sig.
> Effects: Up to you.
> Extra: The name Jonathan Joestar somewhere on the sig. :33



Thanks Velvet. :33

I hope you had a good vacation. :33


----------



## Rosi (Oct 27, 2013)

I'd like to request a set.
Here is the .
All the effects up to you, without any text though.

Thanks :33


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 27, 2013)

ShiggyDiggyDoo said:


> Set Request:
> Stock:
> effects: up to you



Thansk Velv. Hope your vacation was splendid.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2013)

*@ Shakar - 
Spoiler:  









@ WolfPrinceKiba - 
Spoiler:  









@ Bruce Wayne - 
Spoiler:  









@ Rosi - 
Spoiler:  









@ ShiggyDiggyDoo - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Shakar (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks so much! I like the colour- looks old and rotten, which fits the idea I had in mind.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 27, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *
> @ Rosi -
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...


 This is so goood.
The stock itself was beautiful, but you made it even more epic.

Thank you


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 27, 2013)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 

*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 








Border: Make the senior avatar transparent please, and give the signature nice rounded edges. :33
Text: None
Effects: Yes, but up to you. Whatever you think looks awesome. 

Please and thank you.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot Velvet.


----------



## Black Sheep (Oct 27, 2013)

Request: Set
size: senior
Stock: sig> 

Avatar > 

Border: round and blue

text: none
 effects: up to you, Velvet. :33


----------



## Sablés (Oct 28, 2013)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: up to you
Text: HEAVEN'S FEEL
Effects: some hellfire would be nice but I'll leave most of it to you


----------



## OS (Oct 28, 2013)

Request Transparency.

Can I please have a slightly larger than senior size transparent sig of this picture?


----------



## Cord (Oct 29, 2013)

Woah, I so missed you making my sets! Glad you're back. :3

*Request:* Set
*Border:* Up to you
*Effects:* Up to you
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x200 (avy); For the sig, something 
that's a little bit smaller than the stock size.​
Thanks in advance Vel.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2013)

*@ The Dreaded Alias - 
Spoiler:  









@ Black Sheep - 
Spoiler:  









@ Sabl?s - 
Spoiler:  









@ Original Sin - 

@ Cordelia - 
Spoiler:  









*​


----------



## OS (Oct 29, 2013)

thank you mucho.


----------



## Black Sheep (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks, Velvet.  Love ya.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Oct 29, 2013)

Awesome. 

Thank you. :33


----------



## Cord (Oct 29, 2013)

Great work as usual. Thank you VV.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 4, 2013)

​


----------



## Shoukry (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi Vel!

Ava: [sp][/sp]
SIG: [sp][/sp]

All effects and borders are up to you.
Could you just change the background of the SIG please..
Also, could you make the ava a SIG also?
Thanks in advance. :33


----------



## Velvet (Nov 4, 2013)

Kryah said:


> Hi Vel!
> 
> Ava: [sp][/sp]
> SIG: [sp][/sp]
> ...




* the avatar picture wont show as for the signature i can try to change the background slightly , would look bad if i tried to delete it but i`ll try :3*


----------



## Shoukry (Nov 4, 2013)

Velvet said:


> * the avatar picture wont show as for the signature i can try to change the background slightly , would look bad if i tried to delete it but i`ll try :3*



 Well this is the link for it. 


That sounds work..


Well you don't really have to change it.. Just use nice effect like 
you always do, that's really what I meant ^^


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2013)

Kryah said:


> Well this is the link for it.
> 
> 
> That sounds work..
> ...




*Hope this is good *


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shoukry (Nov 5, 2013)

I love it! Thank you so much Velvet! pek


----------



## Krippy (Nov 9, 2013)

Can I get avy's made from these? :33

, 

If the stocks aren't good enough i can get you some better ones


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 9, 2013)

Request: Senior Set

Stock: 

*Avatar*: Can I please get a trans of Toph (the girl) on the 3rd panel from the right? Just a nice rendered trans of her and her hand, flipped so she's facing the right.

*Signature*: Can I get a trans of Toph, and the old guy, with all the rocks, please? :33 Nice effects for both the avatar and the sig like you've done for my current set, plx.

Thanks!


----------



## Meruem (Nov 9, 2013)

requested : sig

Size : Normal sig size

Stock : 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Can you put the words "Know Madness 126 combat" over the characters head on whatever background you want?  The gear and stat bonuses can be taken out.  You can do whatever effects or anything you want besides that.

Border : Whatever you think is good

Thank you so much in advance.  If this is too much to ask, it's no problem.


----------



## Sablés (Nov 9, 2013)

Request: Set plwks :33
Stock:
Effect:Ice theme
Borders: thin white
Word: White Moon


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello 
Request: Set(Senior Size)
Stock: 
Avatar: Mainly Bazz-B's face
Signature: I'd like the signature to be his full body at the upper left but transparent. 
Effects: Do whatever you want


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello ^^ I want to reguest two avatars. :33

Size ~ Junior size 

Stock ~




Effects ~ Make it fancy 

Border ~ With dotted border and without

Thank You Velvet <3


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 10, 2013)

Nothing that hard


requested : avi and sig 

Size : avi senior sized, sig 500 x 500

stock:
avi: make it senior sized and transparent 

sig: resize it to 550x 450

I want to put things under it after all.
Effects :without

Border :  Round for both, number 4 for the border with it being colored red
Spoiler:
Other : transed for avi


----------



## Shoukry (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi Vel ^^

I would like to request a set.

Ava:
[sp][/sp]

Sig:
[sp][/sp]

All effects/boarders are up to you.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2013)

*@Krippy -  

@ Aeiou - 
Spoiler:  









@Meruem -  

@Sables - 
Spoiler:  







​*


----------



## Velvet (Nov 11, 2013)

*@Cobalt - 
Spoiler:  









@Tsubomii -    

@Unlosing Ranger -
Spoiler:  









@Kyrah - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Shoukry (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank Velvet. :33


----------



## Cobalt (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you Velvet!


----------



## Tsubomii (Nov 11, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> @Tsubomii -​*



OMG I looove your style, thank you velvet !


----------



## Katou (Nov 11, 2013)

*Type: *Set
*Stock:* 
*Style: *Make it pretty, as always
*Size: *125x125


*Only in Sig :*
*Text:* Cyvee 
*Border: *Dotted
*Size: *500x249


----------



## Velvet (Nov 13, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> *Type: *Set
> *Stock:*
> *Style: *Make it pretty, as always
> *Size: *125x125
> ...



*No effects but some color change cause the stock was pretty enough already pek*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Katou (Nov 13, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *No effects but some color change cause the stock was pretty enough already pek*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





I love you  

Thank you so much It looks too nice


----------



## Suzy (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey I would like a set please. 

Stock: 
Effects: Whatever you like
Size:125x125
Border: Dotted

Thanks in advance. ^,^


----------



## Deidara02 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hi, I would like to make a request for just a avatar, if it is not a bother.

Type: just a avatar
Stock:
Effects: something to bring out the color
Size:125x125
Border: Hmm... Maybe something to just fit in. 

Thank you very much in advance, -Deidara


*


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 14, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *
> @ Aeiou -
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



Beautiful! One thing though, could I get them without borders?  Already repped, thanks!


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 14, 2013)

Request = Transparent.

Stock = 

Size = Height 485 & width accordingly.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2013)

*@Suzy - 
Spoiler:  









@Deidara02 - 

@Isshō -​*


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Nov 15, 2013)

Type: Set

Stock avatar: 


Stock sig: 
Style: Make it pretty/epic, as always
Size: your choice
Extra: Just like what you did with Bruce Wayne's avatar except get Josuke instead (The guy with the Pompadour)


Only in Sig :
Text: Unwavering Loyalty
Border: you decide
Size: whatever you think is best


----------



## Suzy (Nov 15, 2013)

I absolutely love it! Thanks. Rep coming on teh way :33 <3


----------



## Deidara02 (Nov 16, 2013)

Omg, I love it! Thanks, Credit and rep will be handed out.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 16, 2013)

Type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Effects: Up to you


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 16, 2013)

It's been awhile, Velvet. :33

Set
Size: Senior
Stock:
Border: Up to You
Effects: Up to You
Extra: Could you please add the name "Copperhead" on the signature.


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Nov 16, 2013)

Don't forget to disable sigs, guys


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 16, 2013)

Josuke Higashikata said:


> Don't forget to disable sigs, guys



I forgot about that. Thanks. :33


----------



## RBL (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't know how this works, actually my first time posting here 


can you make that picture an avi? (i don't actually know what an avi is, sorry)

thanks 

this is the picture velvet


----------



## Imagine (Nov 17, 2013)

Type: Set
Stocks:  
Effects: Up to you
Borders: None

Thanks


----------



## Krippy (Nov 18, 2013)

Ava request

,

Size: Senior
Effects and Border: Same as 

ty


----------



## Blunt (Nov 18, 2013)

Set request, 150x200 avatar, sig.

*Worker:* Velvet
*Stock:* 
*Text:* The Empress
*Effects:* Can the cut-out effects and stuff be star-themed? Everything else up to you.
*Borders:* Up to you.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 20, 2013)

*@Josuke Higashikata - 
Spoiler:  









@Gilgamesh - 
Spoiler:  









@Bruce Wayne - 
Spoiler:  









@Brandon Lee -​*


----------



## Velvet (Nov 20, 2013)

*@Imagine - 
Spoiler:  









@Krippy -  

@blunt - 
Spoiler:  







*
*Part one of the requests here : *


----------



## Shoukry (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi again Vel. 



Ava:



Sig:


Could you add "Vash The Stampede" to the sig.
Everything else is up to you. 
Thanks. ^^


----------



## Imagine (Nov 20, 2013)

Velvet.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 20, 2013)

Velvet said:


> @blunt -
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, but are you able to add the text I requested ("The Empress")? I'd do it myself but I suck at text.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 20, 2013)

blunt said:


> Thank you, but are you able to add the text I requested ("The Empress")? I'd do it myself but I suck at text.



*O snap..sorry i forgot !  here !*

​


----------



## Suzy (Nov 20, 2013)

Just Set 

Sig Stock: 
Ava Stock: 
Effects: Whatever you like
Size:125x125
Border: Just like my current set.
Thank you VV pek


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks, Velvet, I love them!


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Nov 21, 2013)

Effects: None

Borders: None

Size: Resize the signature so that it has the same width as the youtube music bar please. Make the avy senior size. :33

Thank you.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2013)

*@Suzy - 
Spoiler:  









@The Dreaded Alias - 
Spoiler:  









pek​*


----------



## Shakar (Nov 22, 2013)

Hello Velvet. 

Sig Stock:  I 

Avatar Stock:  I 

I didn't cut/edit the images much because I'm sure you'd do a far better job than mine (I suck at these things). I made the image with borders so you can see what I'm interested in: basically, Giselle alone, without speech baloons or text.

Effects: Anything you want, I'd like a light blue colour though.

Borders: None

Size: Senior size for the avatar, signature as wide as the YTMP3 player bar.

Thanks a lot! I hope it wasn't confusing.


----------



## White (Nov 22, 2013)

Type: Set (sig and avay)

Stock: 

Size: Can I get a 150 x 150 and 150 x 200

Avay: Guy on the left with glasses and white coat

Border: Thin Black

Effects: Whatever you think

Thanks alot :33


----------



## Black Sheep (Nov 22, 2013)

Type: Sig + Avy

Stocks: 



Effects: up to you 

Border: thin purple

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Suzy (Nov 22, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *@Suzy -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



Velvet, pek


----------



## Sablés (Nov 22, 2013)

Request set

Stock: /
Size: Senior
Border: Gold
Effects: At your leisure 

Sankyou


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Nov 22, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *@Suzy -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Velvet. pek


----------



## Legend (Nov 23, 2013)

Kitty can you make me a set please?

Stock: 
Borders and Design are up to you
Text: Gods Among Us


----------



## Cord (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi sweet!

*Request:* Set
*Size:* 150x200 (avy); Sig (up to you)
*Border*: Up to you
*Effects:* Up to you
*Stock:*​
Thanks!


----------



## Morgan (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi,
*Requested*: Avatar 
*Size*: Keep it's original size
*Stock*: 
*Effects* : These fancy lines and stuff you have , I like them, but instead could you use it like a border/a long thin strip for just the bottom of the avatar, with it slightly extending beyond the width of the avi. This strip at the bottom, should be sitting on top of the avatar  itself and half transparent, in a blue-grey colour. (Low priority)
*Border* : ^
*Other*: 
• Transparency (High priority)
•Could you draw and colour the piece of the horn, and the top of her head that's cut off along with the green fringes. (High priority)

Much appreciation .


----------



## Vermin (Nov 24, 2013)

/

effects up to you ~


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2013)

*@ Shakar - 
Spoiler:  









@ Snarl - 
Spoiler:  









@ Black Sheep - 
Spoiler:  









@ Sables - 
Spoiler:  







​*


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2013)

*

@ Legend - 
Spoiler:  









@ Cordelia - 
Spoiler:  









@ Morgan -
Spoiler:  






*


----------



## Shoukry (Nov 24, 2013)

Velvet, you skipped my request. 


Kryah said:


> Hi again Vel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2013)

*

Kryah said:



			Velvet, you skipped my request. 



Click to expand...


Oh god baby i am so so sorry !  Shame on me...here !


Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Black Sheep (Nov 24, 2013)

Velvet said:


> */spoiler]
> @ Black Sheep -
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



Looks awesome. Love you <3


----------



## Morgan (Nov 24, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> @ Legend -
> Spoiler:
> ...



Thank you so much Velvet pek.


----------



## Shoukry (Nov 24, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> Oh god baby i am so so sorry !  Shame on me...here !
> 
> ...



 It's alright. It looks great as always! Thank you~! pek


----------



## Legend (Nov 24, 2013)

Kitty can i have a avy of Wonder Woman Too


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2013)

*

Legend said:



			Kitty can i have a avy of Wonder Woman Too

Click to expand...


pek of course~
​*


----------



## Legend (Nov 24, 2013)

My favorite Kitty


----------



## Shakar (Nov 24, 2013)

Gorgeous as usual. Thanks! :33


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2013)

zyken said:


> /
> 
> effects up to you ~




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tsunami (Nov 24, 2013)

*requested:*set
Size : 150x150 avy
Stock :
Avy:
Sig:
Effects : You may add some effects of your choice, I'd like the avy to be somewhat transparent, I'd also like the color scheme to match, if all that's cool 
Border : Thin dotted border.

It's cool how you're like the only active set maker atm 

What's your secret?


----------



## Vermin (Nov 24, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *Spoiler*: __


that was fast 

you're awesome thank you


----------



## Oceania (Nov 24, 2013)

Make I makes request? 

Sig: 
 you can add effects that you deem fancy!

many thanks


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Nov 24, 2013)

AVATAR 1 (150x150)
LINK: 
BORDER: White & Dotted
DETAILS: (Face required) Elbows and Up(If Possible

AVATAR 2 (150x200)
LINK: 
BORDER: White & Dotted
DETAILS: (Face Required) Waist Up. If Possible.
Also could make a copy of 150x150 (Face)


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 25, 2013)

Request: Set
Ava: 
Sig: 
Effects/Border: Up to you

Thanks


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Nov 25, 2013)

*Request:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Effects:* Up to you
*Border:* Again, up to you
*Text:* None
*Add. Info:* None

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shoukry (Nov 26, 2013)

Sorry to trouble you so soon Velvet..
I have another request. 

Ava: 

SIG: 

Everything is up to you as usual. 
You can make the SIG how you see best fit, 
 could I have a transparency also for it? 

Other than that, thanks in advance.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 27, 2013)

*-List To Do[please hold any new requests until these are done]-

Tsunami

Forerunner

Ino Yamanaka

Ishamael

Fighting Kitsune

Kryah​*

SIDE NOTE: Will be gone till next Monday , holidays and stuff and family :3 so im sorry for making you all wait !​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 29, 2013)

Finally my regular computer is fixed

Thanks Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2013)

*@Tsunami -
Spoiler:  









@Forerunner - 
Spoiler:  







@Ino Yamanaka -   ​*


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2013)

*@Ishamael - 
Spoiler:  









@Fighting Kitsune - 
Spoiler:  









@Kryah - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Shoukry (Dec 3, 2013)

Thank you Velvet! Sooo beautiful! pek


----------



## Impact (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello been awhile since I made a request from a set shop.

Can you make me set out of this stock




With a avatar of the girl with dotted borders on both?

and it's not to much trouble could you add effects too? I'll leave it to you to decide.


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks Velvet, great job I love it :33


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 3, 2013)

Its amazing I love it, thanks so much! Will rep you as soon as I can.


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Dec 4, 2013)

Velvet said:


> @Fighting Kitsune -
> *Spoiler*: __





+reps for an awesome job.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 4, 2013)

Sig:
Effects: Yes 
Border: None 
Make it so it'll look nice with my current avatar.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Dec 6, 2013)

sig: 

effects: no
Border: yes 
Can you make it an avatar


----------



## Velvet (Dec 6, 2013)

*LIST TO DO :

♦Sir Crocodile♦

JoJo

MegaultraHay*​


----------



## Suzy (Dec 6, 2013)

Waifuu Velvy, Anotha set regruest ;__; just simple set 
Stock:  
Effects: YES
Size:125x125
Border: Just like my current set

Thank You Vel


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 6, 2013)

Senior Sized
dotted border
text: 戦国時代


----------



## Velvet (Dec 7, 2013)

*@♦Sir Crocodile♦ - 
Spoiler:  









@JoJo - 

@MegaultraHay - Will do once better stocks are given 

@Suzy - 
Spoiler:  









@Whitebeard - 
Spoiler:  







*​


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 7, 2013)

Transparency for both.

Stock 1 = 

Details = Only characters,bench & its shade.Of course resize to senior size.

Stock 2 = 

Details = Resized.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 7, 2013)

It looks really good. Thanks Velvet. :33


----------



## Suzy (Dec 7, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> @Suzy -
> Spoiler:
> ...



Oh Pretty Lovely, Love it Velvy Thank you  pek


----------



## Bitty (Dec 7, 2013)

Ava Request

Stock-
Size-150x150
Border-dotted
Effects-umm not too much & the character's evil so go off that I guess lol. Make sure the claws are somewhat visible.

thanks Velvet


----------



## Impact (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks velvet its lovely pek


----------



## MegaultraHay (Dec 7, 2013)

Set:




That is all I can find so far.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 7, 2013)

Requesting two sets, Velvet. :33

Set 1:
Stock:

Effects: Up to you.
Extra: Could you put the name Batman somewhere on the sig.


Set 2:
Stock:

Effects: Up to you.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Dec 7, 2013)

If the request doesn't work just make a set of this


edit: set off


----------



## Scratchy (Dec 8, 2013)

Type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Effects and border: Up to you

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Katou (Dec 9, 2013)

Konnichiwa Velvet~sama

*Type : Set*

*Avatar ~*
Size: 125x125
Stock: 
Border : Yellow Dashes
Effects : Up to you 

*Signature ~* 
Stock : 
Border : Yellow Dashes 
Effects : Up to you 




Arigatou in Advance


----------



## josh101 (Dec 9, 2013)

type: set
size: biggest I can get
stock:  
text: "SAS" not too big but somewhere there

effects: not sure, you decide, but some grey and added vibrant colours would be cool, especially if you could fit red in somewhere ( on kit or sumin ) 

border: would like one, same as the avatar, you chose 

avater stock : 

effects: only want the back of sturridge put in, so just can see his name and stuff

thankss


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2013)

*~ List To Do ~

Isshō

Bitty

MegaultraHay

Bruce Wayne

Scratchy

Cyvee

Daftvirgin

josh101​*
*Please hold any future requests until these are done , thank you for being patient. Struggling with a nasty cold and i'm trying to stay off the comp to get better faster ~ *​


----------



## Alicia (Dec 9, 2013)

omg, I wish you a quick recovery


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 9, 2013)

Get better Velvet-chan. :33


----------



## Velvet (Dec 10, 2013)

*@Isshō - 
Spoiler:  








@Bitty - 

@MegaultraHay - 
Spoiler:  








@Bruce Wayne - 
Spoiler:  









Spoiler:  






*


----------



## Velvet (Dec 10, 2013)

*
@Scratchy - 
Spoiler:  








@Cyvee - 
Spoiler:  








@Daftvirgin - 
Spoiler:  








@josh101 - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Bitty (Dec 10, 2013)

holy shit, that's amazing, thanks so much!
, 
but could you zoom on it some more?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 10, 2013)

Bitty said:


> holy shit, that's amazing, thanks so much!
> ,
> but could you zoom on it some more?




*O-oh sorry ! I`ll try to but i thought you wanted the claws to be seen..*


----------



## josh101 (Dec 10, 2013)

thanks a lot! its awesome


----------



## Alicia (Dec 10, 2013)

OMG A R I G A T O U ~!! 

EDIT: could maybe make the sig just a bit larger so that its 550 in width? 
Maybe also another version without a border in the sig, plz?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> OMG A R I G A T O U ~!!
> 
> EDIT: could maybe make the sig just a bit larger so that its 550 in width?
> Maybe also another version without a border in the sig, plz?



*Sure , i find 550 a wee bit too big if you ask me ...like it streches out the page a bit  * 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alicia (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you! You're the best


----------



## Bitty (Dec 10, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *O-oh sorry ! I`ll try to but i thought you wanted the claws to be seen..*



i know, I'm sorry 

something similar to this scale would be fine 
I just wanna see it more detailed, the entire claw doesn't have to be visible....thanks so much.


----------



## Shoukry (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi again Vel. :33


Ava: 
[sp][/sp]



Sig:
[sp][/URL][/IMG][/sp]

Everything up to you of course. 
(Sig may be better as a transparency, but your choice)
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2013)

Taking requests again kitty?

Senior Set Please
Stock: 
Text: Futures End
Design/Borders: up to you


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Dec 11, 2013)

Stock: 

Size: Unchanged

Transparency

Details: Only The girl + the log + 2 speech bubbles

Effects: None

Border: Nothing

Thanks in advance 
​


----------



## Ninian (Dec 14, 2013)

Mmm … are you feeling better V? (don’t bother if you're ill get...rest .)

*Request if you’re up to it; if not, please ignore:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Type:* Set
*Size:* Avatar (150x150; 150x200) / Signature (329 x 380)
*Border:* On’u
*Effects:* On’u
*Stock(s):* ~[]~ / ~[]~
*Other:* Send by PM​


----------



## Velvet (Dec 14, 2013)

*~ List To Do ~

Kryah

Legend

Cheeky Nayrudo

Varrah​*


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 14, 2013)

Request time:

*Type:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Border:* Anything
*Effects:* Anything

Thanks


----------



## Rosi (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi, dear Velvet :33

Type: set
Stock: for , for (though you can use them both for sig if you find it fitting)
Effects: make it look warm :33 
oh, and animated ava transition between faces would be nice.


----------



## Мoon (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello there Velvet. I'd like to request a set if you don't mind doing it. 

*Type*: Set
*Size*: 125x125 for the avatar
*Stock*: , &  Stocks.
*Effects*: Whichever effects go best with the stocks. If you can aim for the guy in the white shirt for the avatar, that would be wonderful.

You have my thanks.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 14, 2013)

I need a transparency of the boy with sword,thanks 

Stock:
Type: Sig
Size: Senior


----------



## Krippy (Dec 14, 2013)

set request

senior size

ava: 
sig: 
effects and border: up to you


----------



## zenieth (Dec 14, 2013)

Type: Set
Size: Avatar (150x150) / Signature (up to you)
Border: dotted
Effects: avy: was wondering if you could do something with his shades. sig: at your discretion
Stock(s): avy:


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 15, 2013)

Type: Set
Size: Avatar (Senior 150x150 GIF)/Signature (same width as the YMP3 youtube music bar, height is up to you but within the size limits)
Border: dotted with margin
Effects: GIF avy with smooth transition, sig is at your discretion
Stocks: , , .

Pls n thnx. :33


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2013)

*Kryah - 
Spoiler:  









Legend - 
Spoiler:  









Cheeky Nayrudo - 

Varrah - 
Spoiler:  








​*


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2013)

*Divine Death - 
Spoiler:  









Rosi - 
Spoiler:  









Paradise - 
Spoiler:  









Saishin - 

Krippy - 
Spoiler:  







​*


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2013)

*zenieth - 
Spoiler:  









The Dreaded Alias - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Dec 15, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *Cheeky Nayrudo - ​*



It's beautiful :33


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 15, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *zenieth -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...


Omgiod that was fast. Thank you Velvet-sama, these are great! 

Edit: Actually, could you increase the width a bit? Its not quite the width of a YMP3 bar.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 15, 2013)

The Dreaded Alias said:


> Omgiod that was fast. Thank you Velvet-sama, these are great!
> 
> Edit: Actually, could you increase the width a bit? Its not quite the width of a YMP3 bar.




*this better ? *
​


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Dec 15, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *this better ? *
> ​


Marvelous. 

Thank you very much, Velvet-sama.


----------



## Ninian (Dec 16, 2013)

Velvet said:


> Varrah -
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Vel. 


*Greed*:
*Spoiler*: __ 



One more thing if not too much, can I perhaps have a 150x200 version of these?


----------



## Rosi (Dec 16, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *
> Rosi -
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...


Thank you, it's so precious


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2013)

Varrah said:


> ​
> 
> Thanks Vel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saishin (Dec 16, 2013)

Velvet said:


> Saishin -


Thank you,it's very nice


----------



## Мoon (Dec 16, 2013)

Paradise - 
*Spoiler*: __ 









Wow you did an outstanding job!thank you so much.im going to start using this set as soon as i reach a PC .


----------



## zenieth (Dec 16, 2013)

Velvet said:


> *zenieth -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...


*

This, I like this.

reps for you my good lady.​*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 16, 2013)

Psst Velvet, if your not too busy could I get a set with 


Please?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 18, 2013)

St. Jimmy said:


> Psst Velvet, if your not too busy could I get a set with
> 
> 
> Please?



pek


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 19, 2013)

Type: Avatar
Size: 150x150
Border: Dotted
Effects: up to you
Stock:


----------



## Justice (Dec 19, 2013)

Type: Sig
Border: Solid
Effects: Up to you
Size: Medium Size
Stock: 

Type: Ava
Border: Solid
Stock: 125 x 125
Stock:


----------



## Shizune (Dec 20, 2013)

requested : set

Size : senior member size

Stock : 

Effects : without

Border : can I see it with dotted and solid?

Other : transparent please

I'd like a transparent sig of the 5 Warios and an avatar of the blonde's (second from the right) head/upper body. No border on the sig and I'd like to see the avatar with a solid and dotted border if possible, otherwise just a solid border is fine. Let me know if you need any clarification and thanks so much


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 20, 2013)

Velvet said:


> pek
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you


----------



## Justice (Dec 20, 2013)

Type: Sig
Size: Medium size
Border: Solid
Effect: Up to You
Stock:


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 21, 2013)

Request: set

Size: Senior size please
Effect: I don't know if it needs any
Border: No border thanks
Other: trans please

I was wondering if you could make one avatar out of the helmet and one out of her head to see which looks better, if that's too much work then just choose one. :33


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 21, 2013)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Border/effects: something badass 
avatar: gif style with both faces


----------



## Blunt (Dec 21, 2013)

Request: Set - 150x200 avatar and sig
Stock: 
Effects: Up to you, but I like to bright spunky colors in the stock so go off that maybe?
Text: in sig "West Wind Brigade" 

For the avatar, I'd like it to focus on the guy on the top. I know the angle is awkward so you can cut it up however you need to make it work. For the sig, just do whatever, as long as the girl with the purple hair and fox ears is in it somewhere. 

Thank you and merry christmas 

Edit: If it helps for the avatar,  is the stock of the stock (lol). He isn't cut off in this one like the other one.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 22, 2013)

Request: Set
Stock:/
Effects: Cut-ups, everything else is up to you
Text: Cadis Etrama Di Raizel
Borders: Red

Thanks Vel.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 22, 2013)

Hello, request for Velvet.

Request: Signature
Size: Senior sized (the dimensions it has right now is good)
Stock: 
Effects: Like  please
Borders: Green one like the above and a black and white one like 

Appreciate it.


----------



## Fay (Dec 23, 2013)

- Request: set
- Size: junior size sig & senior size ava
- Stock: 
- Transparancy
- Bordersnly for ava


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 23, 2013)

Request 1:

Stock:
Sig: Could you please take out the two females, Yavanna and Varda, and keep the rest.
Avatar: A gif of the faces of the guys.
Effects: Up to You

Request 2:
Using the same stock, could you make a 150 x 300 avatar of Melkor with a solid black border.

Thanks.


----------



## trance (Dec 25, 2013)

Size: Senior member size: 

Type: Set, avi + sig

Stock: 

I only want a set of Revan, the guy on the right, so can the guy on the left be editted out?

Effects: Something cool

Border: Dotted


----------



## Shakar (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi Velvet, hope you had a great Christmas. Here's a request:

Type: Avatar+signature

Size: Senior (I heard Blue amped up the size, is that true?)

Stock:  / 

Text (on the sig): ASK NOT THE SPARROW HOW THE EAGLE SOARS

Effect: up to you, something cool and powerful

Borders: rounded.

Thanks as usual.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 26, 2013)

I'd like to request a new set :33


All the effects up to you.


----------



## Мoon (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey there again Velvet, I'd like to request if you're not too busy.

*Type*: Set

*Size*: Avatar (125x125150x150) Sig (Any)

*Stock*:  / 

*Effects*: Any if possible, work your magic.

For the Avatar, if you can make it out of the right panel, that would be nice, if its too much work, please do not hesitate to use the bottom left panel.

You have my thanks


----------



## Alita (Dec 26, 2013)

Set request

Stock: 


Avatar: 150x150(Only alita's face as avatar.)
Signature: Size doesn't matter as long as it's not too small and alita's full body can be seen.
Border: Thin black for both sig and ava
Effects: Whatever you think looks best(If you can't think of anything for the effects you can always use the same effects that you used for my previous sig here )

Will give rep when finished. Thanks.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 26, 2013)

*Gilgamesh - 

Justice - 
Spoiler:  










Nitty Scott -
Spoiler:  









Nightbringer - 
Spoiler:  









Arya Stark -
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Velvet (Jan 5, 2014)

*blunt - 
Spoiler:  









Sabl?s - 
Spoiler:  









Lucifer Morningstar - 
Spoiler:  



http://i41.tinypic.com/2dboykl.png




Fay - 
Spoiler:  









Bruce Wayne -
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Velvet (Jan 5, 2014)

*Starkiller - 
Spoiler:  









Shakar -
Spoiler:  









Rosi - 
Spoiler:  









Paradise - 
Spoiler:  









Alita54 - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Мoon (Jan 5, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> Paradise -
> Spoiler:
> ...



Oh my god, you did an amazing job on my set! You even managed to color it ,how the 

Thank you so much, I repped you , and will cred as well


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Marcο (Jan 5, 2014)

request: set
stock: 
size: senior
effects: up to you
border: none


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks velvie :33


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jan 6, 2014)

Type: Set
Borders and Effects completely up to you
Stocks: , 
Size: Senior Avatar (150 x 150), signature is up to you but within the size limit of course
Signature Caption: "Let Us Challenge Fate"

pls n thnx


----------



## Fay (Jan 6, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *Starkiller -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 6, 2014)

Type:set
Borders & Effects: Up to you
Stocks:  


Size: Senior


----------



## Rosi (Jan 7, 2014)

ty, Velvet pek Awesome as always.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 7, 2014)

*@Marco - 
Spoiler:  









@Doctor Lamperouge -
Spoiler:  









@Black Sheep - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks VelVel. <3


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jan 7, 2014)

_Thank you very much, Velvet-sama. _


----------



## Shoukry (Jan 10, 2014)

hi Velvet..

I would like to request a banner for The Mabui Fanclub.
Everything is up to you, and since we discussed things, you'll
probably do a better job at finding pictures than me, so if you don't mind,
could you look for the pictures too? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## urca (Jan 10, 2014)

Request: Transparent set.
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Effects: If possible, please make it a little bit darker.
Border: Dotted

Thank you :33


----------



## jNdee~ (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello! 

Request: Set

Ava:
Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Borders: Curved upper right and lower left, edged on the others
Effects: Work yo' magic

Sig:
Stock: 
Borders: Same as the avy
Effects: Yo magic

Thank you


----------



## Katou (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi again Velvet~tan :33 


*Request : Set *


*Siggy ~ *

*Stock : *
*Size :* Width 480 
*Border :* Dotted 
*Effects :* Up to you 


*Avy ~* 

*Stock :* 
*Size :* 125x125
*Border :* Dotted 
*Effects :* Up to you ~


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2014)

I got a odd request. Want a Sig of this, but also need a full size version. It's going to be used for a short story I'm publishing next month. Anyway can do this? I can give you credit of course once it goes up  Name will be attached to it, if you want. Let me know! 

Sig (Plus full blown picture at it's regular size) 
Pic - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g88/Crazymtf/Boss.jpg



If can mess around with the background, please do. Make it as evil as possible, add some blood effects on the suit if you could, and also add in "Killing Your Boss" as the title and my name on the bottom "James DeSantis" 

For the sig don't have to add in my name. Only regular size one. 

Now this is a odd request, so if can't do it just PM me so I know. Thank you


----------



## Random Stranger (Jan 12, 2014)

I somehow lost my sig so...

Requested: sig

size: Junior sized

Sig stock



Effects etcwn discretion


----------



## Sablés (Jan 14, 2014)

Request: set
Size: Senior
Stock: /
Effects: Cut up + lightning theme. Otherwise go ham 
Text: PUT YA GUNZ ON

Sankyou 

EDIT: Azure borders pls


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Jan 14, 2014)

Avatar: 150x200




Signature: size: whatever makes it look best within reason




Border and affects: Your choice

Text in sig: "I'm not crying!" if will look good, if not just leave it.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 15, 2014)

*Oh snap ;w; forgot i have requests ! 

Sorry guys ! *​


----------



## Utz (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Velvet  Have a request!

Request: Signature only
Size: anything is fine! would prefer to have her head and surrounding backdrop as focus.
Stock: 
Border: #2 in your template (two black lines with white in between)
Text: 戸田 恵梨香
Effects: whatever you think fits the stock's color scheme ^^

Thank you!


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi 

*Requested *: A set.
*Size:* The avatar simply 150x150 and the sig not too big (suit yourself, though, I'll probably wear it anyway). 
*Stock:* . And .
*Effects:* Again, suit yourself. Personally I think the sig would look great with a transparent background, but you probably know better . 
*Border:* I prefer dotted.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 16, 2014)

*Kryah - 

urca - 
Spoiler:  









Battousai - 
Spoiler:  









Cyvee - 
Spoiler:  









crazymtf - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Velvet (Jan 16, 2014)

*Random Stranger - 

Sables - 
Spoiler:  









Josuke Higashikata - 
Spoiler:  









Utz - 

Space - 
Spoiler:  







​*


----------



## SinRaven (Jan 16, 2014)

omaigod it's perfect 

thank you so much


----------



## urca (Jan 16, 2014)

You're awesome, Velvet. Thank you!! :33


----------



## Shoukry (Jan 16, 2014)

It's perrfectt..pek


----------



## Utz (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you, Velvet! Looks terrific <3


----------



## Rosi (Jan 18, 2014)

Request: set
Size: senior
Stock: 
Effects: anything you'd find fitting
Border: same


----------



## Мoon (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey Velvet. I'd like to request a set, if you're not too busy :33

Request : Set

Size : Senior

Stock : , top right panel please / , bottom panel

Effects: Any you think will go good

Borders: Any you think will go good

I know these type of sets are a pain, but if you can do this for me I'd appreciate it . You have my thanks


----------



## Imagine (Jan 19, 2014)

Type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: Ava 
Sig

Effects: Up to you

Thanks.


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Jan 21, 2014)

*Size :* 140*170
*Stock : * 
*Effects :* Any kind of effect that matches. 
*Border : * Small dotted border.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2014)

*pek

@Rosi - 
Spoiler:  









@Paradise - 
Spoiler:  









@Imagine - 
Spoiler:  









@Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel -​*


----------



## Rosi (Jan 21, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *@Rosi -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect as always, thank you


----------



## Imagine (Jan 21, 2014)

Velvet.


----------



## Мoon (Jan 21, 2014)

Fantastic job on my set Velvet, thank you so much !


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Jan 21, 2014)

Velvet said:


> @Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel -  [/CENTER][/B]




Its awesome! Thanks alot! Will rep you after 24 hours!


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello!

req: avatar
size: senior member
borders: standard
effects: none


----------



## Euraj (Jan 22, 2014)

Not being lazy. Just don't got Gimp on my iPad. 

Requested: Set

Size: Senior av and sig as large as possible in width or height, whichever you max out first.

Stock: First image for the av. Grab around the head. Second for the signature. 

Effects: Something electric feeling, I guess. A dark blue would be a nice hue to work around.

Border: solid white for the av and solid black for the sig. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2014)

Set Please Kitty

Stock: 
Text: Hope
Design: Up to you


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 24, 2014)

*Set Request:*

Stock : 
Text:"If I close my eyes like this, like it or not, I remember it….. The crime the former me had committed, the mandala shaped mistake…."

Border: dotted

Other: Can I have one with the text and one without it?


----------



## Krippy (Jan 24, 2014)

Request: senior set 

Ava: 
Sig: 

border and effects: Up to you


----------



## Sablés (Jan 24, 2014)

Request: Set



Everything else is up to you, cut-ups included. Gonna order that a lot nowadays


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jan 25, 2014)

_Requested : Set

Size : Avatar is senior sized, while signature is up to you. 

Stock :
-Avatar Stock: 
-Signature Stock: , ,  (Could you incorporate all of the images together into one signature, kind of like a collage sort of thing, but the design of it is up to you. Also, if that's not feasible, please just make the second image into a signature.)

Effects : All effects completely up to your discretion, but if I may suggest: something awesome. 

Border : Like effects; at your discretion, but something magnificent. _


----------



## trance (Jan 25, 2014)

Type: Set

Size: Senior member

Avi: 

Sig: 

Effects: Just something that best highlights Weiss' killer battle instinct. The rest is up to you. 

Border: Up to you.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 25, 2014)

Just an avatar, 1 pixel black border, square, senior size


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2014)

*

Overwatch - 

Euraj - 
Spoiler:  









Legend - 
Spoiler:  









ShiggyDiggyDoo - 
Spoiler:  











ℜai - 
Spoiler:  







​*


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2014)

*Krippy - 
Spoiler:  









Sabl?s - 
Spoiler:  









Doctor Lamperouge - 
Spoiler:  









Starkiller - 
Spoiler:  









Gecka - ​*


----------



## trance (Jan 25, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *Krippy -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! 

24'd right now but will rep afterward.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 25, 2014)

ugh 24?d, give me some time pls.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 25, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> Gecka - ​*



dayum that's good


----------



## Vermin (Jan 25, 2014)

hey vel, can i get an avatar from  please? :33


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2014)

zyken said:


> hey vel, can i get an avatar from  please? :33



*Of course ya can !*
​


----------



## Vermin (Jan 25, 2014)

that was fast thank you


----------



## Legend (Jan 25, 2014)

*noms kitty* thank yoooupek


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jan 25, 2014)

Velvet said:


> Doctor Lamperouge -
> *Spoiler*: __



_Thank you. pek_


----------



## Krippy (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks amazing Vel 

Already repped


----------



## Blαck (Jan 25, 2014)

Requested: Senior set
Stock: 
Effects: Just something that lets the colors pop, and cut ups if it that's cool


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 25, 2014)

Making a request!

Type: Signature
Size: Senior (with enough room to give you credit in my sig)
Stock:  
Text: Gladiator Rebecca
Effects: Pink! I want the tone of the picture to be a bright pink (Magenta?). I would like for, if possible, the text to also be pink (obviously a different shade), but only if it will be clearly visible. If not, then make it the text fiery red!!!! ON FIRE!!!! Or just fiery red...

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Imagine (Jan 27, 2014)

Type: Set

Ava: 
Sig:  I'd like the the sig cropped to the head.
Effects: Up to you
Borders: I'd prefer none

Thanks.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey Velvet 

If your not too busy can I have a set with


----------



## Shoukry (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Velvet. 

Ava:

Sig: 

Everything up to you as usual.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2014)

*pek

BlackniteSwartz - 
Spoiler:  










Hiruzen Sarutobi - 

Imagine - 
Spoiler:  









St. Jimmy - 
Spoiler:  









Kryah - 
Spoiler:  







​*


----------



## Imagine (Jan 28, 2014)

Awesome as usual.

Will rep when I'm not 24'd.

Um, Velvet could you remove the black lines pls?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2014)

Imagine said:


> Um, Velvet could you remove the black lines pls?



* Sure , just thought it would look good hehe..
*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 28, 2014)

sig-try to keep the whole stock. Get rid of background.


avy-get rid of background before you make the avy.


effects- What ever looks good.:33


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 28, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Velvet, Ill rep you when Im not 24'd


----------



## Shoukry (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank You Vel! 
I'll rep you once I spread.


----------



## Gold Roger (Jan 28, 2014)

*Requested :* Set
*Size : *Senior sized

*Stock :*

*Effects *: Not asking for a lot but  the effects are completely up to you, feel free to work your magic. (I'm  not a big fan of it's current background though I'm not sure how much  you can do. If it has to stay that's fine. Sorry, I just don't want to  give you too much trouble.)
*
Border :* Up to you.
*Additional Info: *(No Cut ups)


----------



## Utz (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Velvet . Requesting a sig. 

Request: Signature only
Size: can you make it more horizontal than vertical? Maybe have her head/upper body off to one side (preferably to the right)
Stock: 
Border: #5 in your template (dotted)
Effects: whatever you think fits, although if you could stick to the original color scheme that'd be great ^^

Thanks as always!


----------



## Shakar (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello, I'm feeling for a new set. :33

Type: Set

Size: Senior (please make the sig as wide as the YT MP3 player)

Stock:  (not too intersted in the background or the big blade, just focus on the figure)

Text (on the sig): none

Effect: I leave it to you.

Borders: rounded.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Impact (Feb 1, 2014)

Yo, came to make a request for a set of course 

Can I have a senior avatar of this stock




and a set of this stock



Border: dotted for both

Effects: up to you and I don't mind cuts up at all either


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2014)

*Also sorry for taking a bit , some of the links aren't working and i wish to post all once are done. *​


----------



## Impact (Feb 1, 2014)

Set image



Avatar  image


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shakar (Feb 1, 2014)

Here's the stock, sorry again!


I'll repost my request so you don't have to check back:



Shakar said:


> Type: Set
> 
> Size: Senior (please make the sig as wide as the YT MP3 player)
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2014)

*!!! Sig`s Off !!!

@ Revy - 
Spoiler:  









@ Gold Roger - 
Spoiler:  









@ Utz - 

@ ♦Sir Crocodile♦ - 
Spoiler:  











@ Shakar -  
Spoiler:  







​*


----------



## Impact (Feb 1, 2014)

Awesome Velvet it looks wonderful 

I'm sorry I was so much trouble 

24'd will definitely rep you later pek


----------



## Utz (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank you as always .


----------



## Gin (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey, not sure if you make sets from scratch (other than the render, which I've linked), so let me know if this isn't ok:

Requested : set, but please focus on avi

Size : 150x150 avy, whatever size works best for the sig

Stock : 

Effects : whatever you decide, but blueish colors would be preferable for a lot of the effects

Border : none, I'll add them later

Thank you


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

Request : set
Stock for avi -  (the bottom left and right panels squared for senior size plz)
Stock for sig - 
effects- yes and it's your choice. I just don't want the effects to stand out more than the picture. 
border- black square.

add info- For the sig is it possible to make a nice transition gif between the 2 pics? Something lovey dovey if there is. 
That's it, thanks.


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 3, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *!!! Sig`s Off !!!
> 
> @ Revy -
> Spoiler:
> ...


*

beautiful as always.Thanks a lot,luv<3
will rep twice.​*


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 3, 2014)

_Request: Set

Size: 150 x 150 Avatar, signature at your discretion.

Effects: At your discretion.

Borders: At your discretion. 

Stock: , , and . I would like the signature to be a collage type of thing combining both images, but if that's not feasible please use the second image. Please include the caption "The Second Coming of Char" in there somewhere._


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 4, 2014)

Set request Velvet-chan. :33

Stock:

Avatar: Feanor's face.
Sig: I just want the full image in somehow; the sword and everything.
Effects: Up to You
Extra: Could you put the name Feanor somewhere on the sig.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Feb 5, 2014)

Set request:
Stock: 
Effects: Up to you
Border: Any border

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 5, 2014)

* List of requests that will be posted tomorow  

Frost

OS

Doctor Lamperouge

Bruce Wayne

Zoan Marco​*


----------



## Imagine (Feb 6, 2014)

Velvet. 

Set Request

Ava: 

Sig: 

Effects: Up to you, I'd like some of the cut ups you usually do, but if it doesn't work out then you're free to not do it

Borders: None

Thanks


----------



## Rosi (Feb 6, 2014)

Character Birthday set request.





Effects: it needs to be special-looking, it's a birthday set after all 

Please remove the numbers in the upper left corner if possible.
and put the date of February the 10th on the sig(maybe on the ava too, it's completely up to your imagination) in some cool way(format of the date is up to you too).

I don't doubt you, but please make it look really awesome :33


----------



## Krippy (Feb 6, 2014)

Avy request

Senior size 

borders: Up to you

Effects: Up to you on the first two, on the third can I have it move between satsuki's face and nonon's?

thanks





will rep twice :33


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2014)

_Avatar Request_
_Avatar Size:_ 150x200 or 175x200 if you would like to work with a larger size Any
_Effects:_ Do as you please
_Borders:_ Do as you please


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2014)

*Frost - 
Spoiler:  









OS - 
Spoiler:  









Doctor Lamperouge - 
Spoiler:  









Bruce Wayne - 
Spoiler:  







​*


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2014)

*
Zoan Marco - 
Spoiler:  









Imagine - 
Spoiler:  









Rosi - 
Spoiler:  









Krippy -    ​*


----------



## Gin (Feb 7, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *Spoiler*: __


I absolutely love it pek

24'd right now, will rep as soon as I can


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2014)

Dream said:


> _Avatar Request_
> _Avatar Size:_ 150x200 or 175x200 if you would like to work with a larger size Any
> _Effects:_ Do as you please
> _Borders:_ Do as you please


*
Woops almost didn't see this ! Apologies ! pek


Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 7, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> Bruce Wayne -
> Spoiler:
> ...



It looks magnificent!! 

Thanks Velvet-chan. pek


----------



## Imagine (Feb 7, 2014)

Tanks, Velv. 

Will rep later when I'm not 24'd.


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *
> Woops almost didn't see this ! Apologies ! pek
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. :33


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 7, 2014)

Velvet said:


> Doctor Lamperouge -
> *Spoiler*: __



_Thank you. pek

Need to spread first before I can rep you. _


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 7, 2014)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Effects: Up to you
Borders: Up to you
Stock:


----------



## trance (Feb 8, 2014)

Type: Set
Size: Senior sized
Image:

Avi- 

Sig- 

Effects: Up to you.
Border: Dotted

Also...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sorry about before. I saw your VM but didn't have time to find another image I liked, so I just canceled my request. I hope I didn't upset or confuse you.


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 8, 2014)

*Request*: Signature
*Stock*: 
*Effects*: whatever

Thanks.


----------



## MystKaos (Feb 9, 2014)

Can I have a banner please?

Text: Thieves' Hideout on top left, a Zelda Community with a twist! on bottom right.
images:  and 
colors: to match this skin; 
size: 900x167
please and thank you! <3
effects: up to you.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 10, 2014)

Requesting: Senior Set
Stock:
Effects: Anything that brings out the colors
Borders: A thin white border around sig and avy

also can you make a spare of avy from the stock 150x200? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Blunt (Feb 10, 2014)

*Type:* Set 
*Size:* 150x200
*Stock:* 
*Effects:* Up to you
*Border:* Up to you
*Text:* "There is only destiny." In the sig only; a version without text too please. 
*Notes:* You can chop it up however you want as long as that line in the middle isn't visible, please.

Thank you.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 11, 2014)

*pek List To Do pek

Black Sheep

Stαrkiller

Divine Death

MystKaos

BlackniteSwartz

blunt

Jon Snow

Weaponess​*


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey

got a sig request

Stock: 
Type: Gif
Size: A little smaller
Text: Shohoku in red and black
Effect? I was kinda picturing them fading in one by one or one at a time (whatever works/looks best) before ending with the text when they're lined up

Eternal thanks if you nail this! I'll be very patient


----------



## Weapon (Feb 13, 2014)

*Requested* :Avi / Sig
*Size *: 125x125 / 225x375
*Stock* : 
*Effects* :Whatever looks nice, if you can make it nice and bright that would be greatly appreciated and if you can give it like a bright pink sort of tint maybe I'm not sure. The text: Weapon would be nice too.
*Border* : Normal

____

Much appreciated, take your time with it Velvet no rush.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 13, 2014)

*@Black Sheep - 
Spoiler:  









@Stαrkiller - 
Spoiler:  









@Divine Death - 
Spoiler:  








@MystKaos -​*


----------



## Velvet (Feb 13, 2014)

*@BlackniteSwartz - 
Spoiler:  









@blunt - 
Spoiler:  










@Jon Snow - 

@Weaponess - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Weapon (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you so much Velvet


----------



## MystKaos (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the banner Vel! +repped. ^^

sorry for giving you difficult stock to work with.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 13, 2014)

Velvet said:


> @blunt -
> *Spoiler*: __


It's beautiful!

But I needed a 150x200 avatar.


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 13, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *@Black Sheep -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Feb 13, 2014)

blunt said:


> It's beautiful!
> 
> But I needed a 150x200 avatar.



*Woops sorry blunty pek
*​


----------



## Blunt (Feb 13, 2014)

thank you


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 13, 2014)

oh shit bit of a misunderstanding there.

I meant red and black as in font/color, not the actual text itself lol. Black with a red outline would be cool. So yeah, Shohoku with black and red writing


----------



## Alicia (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey Velvet, do you mind taking over this request I made in starr's set shop? 
I haven't had an answer from starr for quite a while so 


Daftvirgin said:


> Are you still taking requests, starr sweetie?
> 
> Could you please trans both of these pics? I also need a version of both of them put into a sig. [] [] [No borders]
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Feb 13, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> oh shit bit of a misunderstanding there.
> 
> I meant red and black as in font/color, not the actual text itself lol. Black with a red outline would be cool. So yeah, Shohoku with black and red writing


*
Oh woops  confusing me like that , put the colors in a diff line than the text ...gosh you guys...

This better ?
*
​


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 13, 2014)

splendid. And my bad, I guess

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 13, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> Hey Velvet, do you mind taking over this request I made in starr's set shop?
> I haven't had an answer from starr for quite a while so



*1. Sig off 

2. I'm not sure...try sending starr a pm first ?  I don't wanna take it over and do sometin wrong to make starr upset...*​


----------



## Alicia (Feb 14, 2014)

S-sorry... 

I told starr I let you do my request instead and she said she's okay with it. She said she's been busy with life and stuff.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2014)

*Alright then ! pek*


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 14, 2014)

My lovely Velvet. I'd like to request a fullblown set (Ava, sig, and profile pic) all with one stock.



Make them look beautiful please, as this is a beautiful person. Use your magical work. Wll rep n spread n rep again.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 15, 2014)

_Request: Set
Size: 150 x 150 avatar, signature at your discretion.
Borders: At your discretion. 
Effects: At your discretion.
Stock: , .

pls n thnx _


----------



## Legend (Feb 15, 2014)

kitty set please


Text: I am Vengeance


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2014)

Good afternoon. set request. 

For the sig I ask for a gif. First this whole page minus the while stripe on the left side


then the second part of the gif is the top panel of the 1 eyed guy looking down from this pic



for the avi I would like most of the guys face and a bit of the top of his chest area showing from image. And if you can some effects where it's makes him the image evil.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 16, 2014)

got another request if you could velvet.

This time with dotted borders

avy:


specifically bunny girl in the middle

sig:



Could I get the eyes glowing with a fade in?


----------



## MystKaos (Feb 16, 2014)

Set please!

image: 
Text: Mikaya on sig
Colors/effects: up to you, whatever works well with the image.
Avi size: 150x150
sig size: 450x170

Thanks Vel! <3


----------



## Scratchy (Feb 17, 2014)

Set order, pls.
Ava []
Sig []
Senior size and I leave any effects to what you think looks good 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2014)

*List To Do

Daftvirgin

Aeiou

Doctor Lamperouge

Legend

OS

zenieth

MystKaos

Scratchy


Message :

Been sick and haven't been feeling well enough to get out of bed so i'm sorry if the sets are taking so long , hopefully i`ll feel better in few days so really really sorry for the delay !

*​


----------



## Morgan (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Velvet, I'm sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I hope you get better soon 

I came here to bother you again with my request , ofc I'll patiently wait until you get better. 

Request: *Avi
*
Size: *Senior*
Stock: 
Effects: without
Border: none

Other: *Transed background. Can I also have one with the blue and white outline and one without it please?*

Much appreciation


----------



## Alicia (Feb 18, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *List To Do
> 
> Daftvirgin
> 
> ...



I don't mind, Velvet-chan, and get better!!


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 18, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *List To Do
> 
> Daftvirgin
> 
> ...


_Feel better. 

Perhaps you are in need of a Doctor. _


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 19, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *List To DoMessage :
> 
> Been sick and haven't been feeling well enough to get out of bed so i'm sorry if the sets are taking so long , hopefully i`ll feel better in few days so really really sorry for the delay !
> 
> *​



I am so so sosososo sorry to hear that.  It's my fault, isn't it  Too many vowels in my name for you to read at this time and it's making you sick  

I don't deserve to be alive. I'm so srry.  Throw me out on garbage day


----------



## trance (Feb 20, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *@Black Sheep -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. Looks great.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 24, 2014)

*Daftvirgin - Send by PM :33

Aeiou - 
Spoiler:  









Doctor Lamperouge - 
Spoiler:  









Legend - 
Spoiler:  









OS - 
Spoiler:  







​*


----------



## Velvet (Feb 24, 2014)

*zenieth - 
Spoiler:  










MystKaos - 
Spoiler:  









Scratchy - 
Spoiler:  









Morgan -  ​*


----------



## OS (Feb 24, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *Daftvirgin - Send by PM :33
> 
> Aeiou -
> Spoiler:
> ...



Don't worry about the delay. You told us you were sick. Shit happens.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 24, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *Daftvirgin - Send by PM :33​*



A R I G A T O U~ !!    AND GET WELL SOON


----------



## SLB (Feb 24, 2014)

Request: Senior set 
Stock: 
Border: dotted
Effects: Totally up to you 

But I'd like the smoke around his fingers removed if possible. Thanks!

And get well soon :33


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 24, 2014)

The queen is back!




try to keep the whole body if you can. no cutting just resizing.

150x150
Effects: your choice
border: your choice

edit: can you give my sig and avy pretty backgrounds plz if its not too much trouble.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 24, 2014)

Velvet said:


> Doctor Lamperouge -
> *Spoiler*: __



_Thank you, Velvet-sama. pek_


----------



## Kadu (Feb 24, 2014)

requested : animated avi

Size : 125x125

Stock : 

Effects : Whatever you feel is right! 

Border : what kind [ dotted , solid , round or etc. ] -> Border 6

&
requested : sig

Size : 320x400, If you could I just need you to cut out the background so it's just them hugging with a white background.. if possible pek

Stock :  

Effects : Whatever you think would be cute!

Border : what kind [ dotted , solid , round or etc. ] -> border 4

If you could do this it would make my week! Thank you!! pek


----------



## Imagine (Feb 24, 2014)

Yo Velv.

Set request

Ava: 
Sig: 
Effects: Up to you, I'd like text in the sig that says ''Written in the stars''. And one sig without text.
Borders: I leave it in your capable hands.


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 25, 2014)

*Request:* Set

*Stock:* 

*Size:* 
Sig - Medium'ish , nothing huge but not too small either 
Avi - 150x200


*Effects:* Let your creativity flow , I really like the color scheme of this stock so if you could do some cool lighting/effects with it that'd be awesome.  

I'd like the sig to have "Kenshin" somewhere and "prodigal Son" in a smaller font. Then a version without the text if thats ok. 

*Borders:* round or dotted whichever you think will end up looking better


----------



## Scratchy (Feb 25, 2014)

Velvet said:


> Scratchy -
> *Spoiler*: __



Beautiful, thank you


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 25, 2014)

Request: avi
Size: 100 x 120
Stock: 
Effects: with whatever you want, I only want an image of the guy in the middle.
Border: Border 1


----------



## MystKaos (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks so much Vel, love it! gotta spread rep, so I'll rep you when I can! <3


----------



## Krippy (Feb 25, 2014)

glad youre feeling better 

can I have 2 avas made from these




and a matching sig from this?



effects and borders all up to you, senior sized ofc

thanks :WOW


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 25, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *Daftvirgin - Send by PM :33
> 
> Aeiou -
> Spoiler:
> ...



Thanks so much, Velvet. Just wondering, could you use colours that are more dark/less contrast and iridescent? Not that this one is bad, I'll gladly use this set if you're not up for the challenge a second time (my part for not specifying, apologies).

Great set though. Repped. I'll wear it soon enough.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 26, 2014)

Request: Set
Stock: / (avy should be Kiritstugu, guy on the left only)
Effects: Whatever you feel best. Preferably something creative 
Text: "Righteousness cannot save the world"
Borders: White


----------



## Velvet (Feb 26, 2014)

Aeiou said:


> Thanks so much, Velvet. Just wondering, could you use colours that are more dark/less contrast and iridescent? Not that this one is bad, I'll gladly use this set if you're not up for the challenge a second time (my part for not specifying, apologies).
> 
> Great set though. Repped. I'll wear it soon enough.



* Darker ? The picture was so much darker and bland that i thought i'd lighten it up 




List To Do :

moody

Revy

Varsity

Imagine

Kenshin

Spirit King

Krippy

Sabl?s*​


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2014)

Odd request again =P 
Request: Sig/Cover
Stock: 
Effects: Make it a little more...moody I guess? It's pretty moody already but it's suppose to be a dark short story. 
Text: Sons (That's the title) and then "James DeSantis" for author. 
Extra Info: If can do a sig for that it be cool. Then also a full blown pic for the cover of the book for Amazon. Thank you. I loved your last work on Killing Your Boss. Thanks! =D


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 26, 2014)

Velvet said:


> * Darker ? The picture was so much darker and bland that i thought i'd lighten it up *​*
> *


*

You know what, you're right. I have no idea what I WAS THINKING. I had apple juice last night and you see, fruit makes me intoxicated like ethanol so I wasn't in my brightest of moments. I do hope you can forgive me one day, but if you don't, it's okay. I deserve it. 

I'mma wear this set when I have free time to customize my sig/profile. I'll rep you 10 more times to make up for my transgressions. *


----------



## trance (Feb 26, 2014)

Type: Set

Size: Senior Sized

Image-

Avi: 

Sig: 

Details: For the sig, I only need one for 18 (the girl). Can you cut Vegeta out?

Effects: Up to you. Something creative and unique if possible.

Border: Dotted


----------



## Jeefus (Feb 26, 2014)

I have a tall order, so I need to apologize in advance, for I am not creative, so I am giving you full discretion to make it purty 


*Type*: Set

*Size*: Senior Sized



*Avatar*: 

*Sig*: 

*Details: For the sig*

*Spoiler*: __ 



 1) I would like to have something such as "Blacksmith" or "The Blacksmith" across the side vertically. I am leaving that up to you because I can't think of anything good. 

2) I was thinking if the text were across the top or bottom it may interfere with the image.  I am leaving it up to you. 

3) I would like the text to be transparent, possibly outlined in a smoke look or outlined in white, grey or a frost, that has a bleeding/fading effect into the image. I was originally thinking a blocked text, but after staring at the image I cannot decided how that will look so you are free to change it if something else might be better.

I am leaving a lot to you because I know I can trust you and I suck in the creative area.

*Effects*: Smoke-ishness, "power auras", lightning, or nothing. Up to you.

*Border*: I don't think it'll need one, but you decide. 

Blacksmithing is my personal hobby, I am using my great grandfathers equipment so I want to say thank you in advance for your help. 

****NOTE**** I am not sure how I go about "picking up" the set, but I am heading overseas_ soon_ for a deployment so I am really busy. I say this because if you post it into the forum it may take a bit longer for me to get back and pick up. If I need, I will PM you my email. 

****NOTE**** You are welcome to put your "stamp" on it such as "sig by Velvet", if not I'll include it somewhere below it.. 




Thank you VERY much for for doing this.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Feb 27, 2014)

_I know I just got a set from you, but I gave it to another member as a gift. 

[sp]
Request: Set
Borders: Can you give it the same format as these two images? [sp]

[/sp]

I'll have three different stocks for you, with one being the bottom part and the other two being the top part. The bottom image will have a partition dividing it like it is in the example, while the top part will be divided between the two other stocks, with the larger one being a GIF. 
Size: Senior avy, signature the same proportions as the example I gave you but smaller.
Effects: Your discretion.
Stock: , , , .
Note: Please makae sure the signature is within all dimension and file size limits. I apologize if this request is a bit much, but please take your time. Ask me anything if there's something not clear. [/sp]

Please and thank you, Velvet-sama. pek :supehiro_


----------



## Velvet (Feb 27, 2014)

*List To Do :

moody

Revy

Varsity

Imagine

Kenshin

Spirit King

Krippy

Sabl?s

crazymtf

Starkiller

Jeefus

Doctor Lamperouge



Le gasp  so many !*​


----------



## Kadu (Feb 27, 2014)

Really excited!!


----------



## Grimsley (Feb 27, 2014)

velvet did you get my pm about my signature reuqest?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 27, 2014)

Jackieshann said:


> velvet did you get my pm about my signature reuqest?



*A PM ?  No i haven't...*


----------



## Grimsley (Feb 28, 2014)

ok maybe it didnt get through, here's what i wanted:

i want just a signature:

size: around this size - 

stock: 

1. the focal [main] image - 


2.  (keep this image in the backdrop but not so it is the entire background and have him faded a little)

------------------------

the effects & colour scheme is all up to you - just make sure you soften the outlines of the pictures because they're a bit rough.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 1, 2014)

*Sorry guys !   Was gonna do them tonight but i'm leaving tomorow morning for my grandparents and to spend a holiday with them ! pek

Everything will be done on monday ! Lotsa loveee ! 


Remember to turn off your sigs ! :c​*


----------



## Rosi (Mar 2, 2014)

Two sets please. If it's too much for you, then you can freely do just one of them, I'll just request the other one later :33




All the effects up to your taste as always


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2014)

Avatar
Stock:
Effects: Up to you
Border: None and dotted
Specs: Remove watermark and text. I can credit them somewhere else.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 3, 2014)

Request: sig
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: up to you
Border: Dotted

Keep the text if you can,except for the 'TM' and the Japanese letters below the text.

Thank you


----------



## Velvet (Mar 3, 2014)

*NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL THESE ARE DONE !

pek*​


----------



## Kadu (Mar 4, 2014)

Rejected haha.

Really excited~


----------



## JoJo (Mar 4, 2014)

Rai, she isn't taking any more requests.



Velvet said:


> *NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL THESE ARE DONE !
> 
> pek*​


----------



## Velvet (Mar 5, 2014)

*Big pile of requests to expect alot of posts ! >_<

moody  - 
Spoiler:  











Revy - 
Spoiler:  











Imagine - 
Spoiler:  







​*


----------



## Velvet (Mar 5, 2014)

*Varsity - 
Spoiler:  











Kenshin - 
Spoiler:  







​*


----------



## Velvet (Mar 5, 2014)

*Spirit King -    

Krippy - 
Spoiler:  







​*


----------



## Velvet (Mar 5, 2014)

*Sabl?s - 
Spoiler:  









crazymtf - 
Spoiler:  









Starkiller - 
Spoiler:  








​*


----------



## Velvet (Mar 5, 2014)

*Jeefus - 
Spoiler:  









Doctor Lamperouge - 
Spoiler:  











Jackieshann - 
Spoiler:  








Rosi -  

JoJo - cannot remove Deviantart watermark​*


----------



## Velvet (Mar 5, 2014)

*Saishin -  

ℜai - 
Spoiler:  









-----------------

Previous page with finished requests :












-----------------

Sorry for the multiposting !  The requests had multi image choices so i had to break them up into few posts !

Don't kill me ! ;w;​*


----------



## Imagine (Mar 5, 2014)

Velvet, you are a pure goddess.  

24'd atm.


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 5, 2014)

Velvet cake,you've truly outdone yourself this time. 

will rep thrice instead of the usual twice.:33


----------



## Velvet (Mar 5, 2014)

*Thank you ! 

My fingers sure hurt ! 

*


----------



## Saishin (Mar 5, 2014)

Love the sigs, thank you Velvet


----------



## Grimsley (Mar 5, 2014)

the sigs are awesome!  repped+


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 5, 2014)

Dat Velvet tho, amazing work as always.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Mar 5, 2014)

Velvet said:


> Doctor Lamperouge -
> *Spoiler*: __



_Could you reduce the file size of the top image by 100 or 200 KB or so. The two images together are over the file size I think. Maybe by turning the top left smaller image into a still. 

If not, that's fine. I can just wear them separately. :33

Other than that, its amazing!   pek

Also, I need to spread to rep you! _


----------



## Velvet (Mar 5, 2014)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _Could you reduce the file size of the top image by 100 or 200 KB or so. The two images together are over the file size I think. Maybe by turning the top left smaller image into a still.
> 
> If not, that's fine. I can just wear them separately. :33
> 
> ...



*This better ? 
*
​


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Mar 5, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *This better ?
> *
> ​


_Yes!!!!!!!!!!! 

Thank you. pek

Edit: Oh, its still over the size limit. Its okay, I can just wear them separately. Two sets for the price of one.  _


----------



## Krippy (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks vel, amazing as always :33


----------



## Kadu (Mar 5, 2014)

Avatar is too big for me to use 

Thanks for the sig tho!


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't know what picture I want to use, so for now... can I request this to be done? 




Senior size, the Avatar a Gif with each of their faces. 

Dotted Borders. Please and thank you!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 6, 2014)

mmm

Vel, what about this stock, same request? 



of panty.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello Velvet!

A set from this: 
Effects: More with blue pls :33
Borders: Up to you

Thanks by now!!!


----------



## FoxxyKat (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello, I would like to request a set.

Size: Senior
Effects: Whatever you think fits the pic.
Border: I'd like to try your #6 border, please.

Here's the stock:



Let me know if I need to change/add something. Thank you!


----------



## Kid (Mar 7, 2014)

Could you make me something like this 


with these stocks 


All up to you just make it kinda match my avy


----------



## Jeefus (Mar 7, 2014)

Thank you Velvet.. It looks wonderful. I'd give you a kiss if it wouldn't create an awkward situation.  pek


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm requesting a set, Velvet-chan. :33

Stocks:
Fingolfin:
Morgoth
Avatar: I would like a gif of both of their faces. 
Sig: I would like them side my side with Fingolfin on the left and Morgoth on the right. 
Effects: Up to you.
Extra: I would like both of their names on there. 

Thanks. :33


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2014)

*List To Do

TeenRyu

JoJo

Arya Stark

FoxxyKat

Kid

Bruce Wayne

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~~*~*~*~*~

Not taking anymore requests until these are done tomorow ! Thank you ! ​*


----------



## Sablés (Mar 8, 2014)

Dat Vel

Dat ART


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Mar 10, 2014)

_Hello Velvet, again. :33

Could you make two 150 x 150 senior avatars, matching the tone of the signature you made me?

Here's the stock:





Borders at your discretion, but something nice against a dark background (I use the KLK skin). :33

Pls n thnx _


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2014)

*TeenRyu - 
Spoiler:  









JoJo -  

Arya Stark - 
Spoiler:  







​*


----------



## Velvet (Mar 12, 2014)

*
FoxxyKat - 
Spoiler:  









Kid - 

Bruce Wayne - 
Spoiler:  









Doctor Lamperouge - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Kid (Mar 12, 2014)

velvet I wish I could rep you every minute 

just incredible 

much thanks


----------



## JoJo (Mar 12, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *TeenRyu -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. :33


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 12, 2014)

I love it Velvet. :33


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 12, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *TeenRyu -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...




Im in love


----------



## Krippy (Mar 12, 2014)

Set request

Avys: ,
Sig: 

Senior sized, go crazy with effects and borders.


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 12, 2014)

Set request
Stock:  

Size: Senior
Effects : Go nuts
Borders: Go nuts


----------



## Vice (Mar 12, 2014)

Size: senior
Effects: up to you

Avatar 


Sig


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Mar 12, 2014)

*Request:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Effects*: Whatever you think will look good.
*Borders:* Up to you.
*Add. Info:* N/A.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 12, 2014)

Request: Set
Size: no cutting only re sizing. keep their whole bodies.
Effects: your choice
Borders: your choice
Add. Info: add a prettier red background plz.:3

and can i have the avy going from Tobirama to Fem Tobirama like so.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Mar 12, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *
> Doctor Lamperouge -
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



_Beautiful as ever, Velvet! 

Although, for the second one I actually wanted that to be a senior avi too. 

Although it still makes a nice sig for the future. _


----------



## FoxxyKat (Mar 13, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *
> FoxxyKat -
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...


Thank you, Velvet! It's lovely. I will try to rep you, but doing it from this phone is a pain, but I will def rep as soon as I can.^___^


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Mar 13, 2014)

Request: Avi
Size: 150*200
Image: 
Effects: up to u. make it nice. 
border: ur choice.

Request: sig
Size: 600*425
Image: 
Text: YOU ONLY LIVE ONCE
Effects: Try to re-size and make the hands visible. Thats about it. and pls make it awesome!


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 13, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *TeenRyu -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



all mah tears, take them <3


----------



## Impact (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey Velvet,  here to make a request  for a set

I want a set out of this stock


*Spoiler*: __ 








I'll leave the effects up to you and can you do cut borders for it? If it doesn't look right with one then you're free  ignore it.

for borders dotted please. 

and for my avatar 

Size: Senior

*Spoiler*: __ 








the effects I'll leave up to you :33


----------



## trance (Mar 14, 2014)

Makng a request. 

Type: Set

Size: Senior-sized

Image: 

Border: Up to you

Effects: Something to make each of the members pop out. For my avi, can you do it of all four with the image shifting to the next member? 

Other: Anything you think is best


----------



## Velvet (Mar 15, 2014)

*: List To Do :

 @ Krippy

@ Black Sheep 

@ Vice

@ Fighting Kitsune

@ Revy

@ Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel

@ ℜai

@ ♦Sir Crocodile♦

@ Starkiller

@ Sabl?s

@ Weapon

@ Cheeky Nayrudo

@ JoJo

@ Karashi

-------------------------

Important : Sorry for being so slow lately with the requests and everything guys ! My birthday is coming up next week on 23rd and my boyfriend is coming tomorow all the way from Michigan <3  so i been busy fixing stuff around the house and not much time for sittin on the comp ! Love ya all so thankies for the patience !*​


----------



## Sablés (Mar 15, 2014)

Request: Set


Stock: Sig should be in the form of a collage as shown above with rotating gifs for the avatar


*Spoiler*: __ 














Effects: Different effects for each pic :33

Borders: Gold

The text should are on their respective images. Should also say The Seven Sins below 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Weapon (Mar 15, 2014)

*Request*

Hi, I have an Avatar request. Not sure if you do this sort of stuff but if you can it would be greatly appreciated, if you can't then it's fine. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Type*: Avatar

*Stock*: Was wondering if you could use this picture, sorry it isn't a stock [Doesn't have to be all of him, just a portion]:



*Style*: I was wondering if I could have it very similar to this in terms of the animated effects [Except Red Themed], same sort of border, size [125x125] and some lighting to go with the effects.







tyyyyy


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi Velvet, how are you doing today? I have a request:

Type: Set
Avy size: 150x200
Render: []
Effects: I would like a light theme, and a touch of kawaii in there, you can let your creativity takes care of the rest.
Border: None
For the sig I'd like rounded corners, and keep it the same size (but of course not the entire transparent pic, only full-sized Shinobu).

Thanks


----------



## JoJo (Mar 16, 2014)

Hello, Vel, I'd like a set. 

Avatar:
Sig:
For starters, can you remove all of the text and the like?
Effects: Up to you (but not necessary since the first part looks pretty tedious >.>).
Borders: 1 px white and dotted
No splitting up the image please


----------



## Karashi (Mar 16, 2014)

Request: set
Size: senior
Stock: 
Effects: anything you'd find fitting
Border: same


----------



## Velvet (Mar 17, 2014)

​


----------



## Justice (Mar 17, 2014)

Type: Set
Stock: 

Can you make resize it, but keep the motion? :33

Type: ava 
Stock: 

Thanks!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 21, 2014)

*@ Krippy - 
Spoiler:  









@ Black Sheep - 
Spoiler:  









@ Vice - 
Spoiler:  









@ Fighting Kitsune - 
Spoiler:  







​*


----------



## Velvet (Mar 21, 2014)

*
@ Revy - 
Spoiler:  









@ Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel - 
Spoiler:  









@ ℜai - 
Spoiler:  









@ ♦Sir Crocodile♦  - 
Spoiler:  









@ Weapon - ​*


----------



## Velvet (Mar 21, 2014)

*@ Starkiller - 
Spoiler:  











@ Sabl?s - 
Spoiler:  










@ Cheeky Nayrudo - 
Spoiler:  









@ JoJo - 
Spoiler:  







​*


----------



## Velvet (Mar 21, 2014)

*
@ Karashi - 
Spoiler:  









@ Justice - 
Spoiler:  










---------------------------

Sorry for the many posts !  Don't kill me ! Had alot piled up !

Side random note : Tomorow is my birthday ! pek​*


----------



## Sablés (Mar 22, 2014)

It's tomorrow now. 

Happy Birthday Vel.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 22, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> It's tomorrow now.
> 
> Happy Birthday Vel.



*Thank you sweetie but it`s actually tomorow tomorow ! :33

On 23rd ! Also hope the set is to your liking ! pek*​


----------



## Impact (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks Velvet pek

And happy early birthday 

Hope you have fun, you deserve it for your hard work :33


----------



## Karashi (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you Velvet. Your beyond awesome. The set is amazing .


----------



## JoJo (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks. I really like it.


----------



## Black Sheep (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks Vel.


----------



## trance (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you! 

Edit: In addition to the thanks. Your skills are awesome and I love what you did with the background and the members. Awe-inspiring!!


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Mar 22, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> @ Fighting Kitsune -
> Spoiler:
> ...





_LOVE_. _IT_. +reps.

*Edit: * Gotta spread first before I rep ya.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 22, 2014)

Happy birthday, Velvet!
If it's not too tacky, can I request a set? 

150x200 ava and sig
everything is up to you


----------



## Legend (Mar 22, 2014)

Senior Set Please




Text: In Brightest Day
Design/Borders: up to you


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks Velvet, it's beautiful.

And happy birthday!


----------



## Vice (Mar 22, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *@ Krippy -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 23, 2014)

*List To Do



Blunt

Legend

Shoukry

Doctor Lamperouge

Snarl

Varrah
​*


----------



## Shoukry (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Velvet. 

Ava: 

Sig: 

Everything up to you.


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 24, 2014)

Velvet said:


> @ Revy -
> *Spoiler*: __



So pretty. I love how you made it look like their hair is glowing. They look so angelic. Thank you!


----------



## Justice (Mar 24, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *
> @ Karashi -
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2014)

_Request: Set
Stock: , 
Size: Senior 150 x 150 avatar, please resize signature to be within senior size limits, but other than that sig size is at your discretion
Borders: Avy border at your discretion, *transparent *signature
Effects: At your discretion

pls n thnx _


----------



## White (Mar 24, 2014)

*Avatar:*

Size: Can i get a (150x150) and a (150x200) please 
Stock: []
Description: Can I get the guy with the eye patch in the middle
Borderotted
Effects: None

---
*
Signature:*

Stock: []
Border: Dotted
Effects: None

Rezise it too whatever you think would be appropriate as signature :33

Thanks a lot in advance :33


----------



## Blαck (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey Vel
Requesting: Senior set
Stock: 
Effects: something to make the red stand out and maybe some cut ups 
Border: Thin 1px white border


----------



## Ace (Mar 28, 2014)

Requesting: Set

Avy

*Spoiler*: __ 










Sig


----------



## Velvet (Mar 29, 2014)

*Blunt - 
Spoiler:  









Legend - 
Spoiler:  









Shoukry - 
Spoiler:  









Doctor Lamperouge - 
Spoiler:  







​*


----------



## Velvet (Mar 29, 2014)

*Snarl - 
Spoiler:  









BlackniteSwartz - 
Spoiler:  









Korra - 
Spoiler:  









Varrah - Sending by PM cause request is big :33​*


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Mar 29, 2014)

Velvet said:


> Doctor Lamperouge -
> *Spoiler*: __



_Thank you Velvet. 

Although, do you think you could remove the effect for the signature, and make it more like the original. It kind of clashes with my skins background. Sorry if that's too much trouble. _


----------



## Velvet (Mar 29, 2014)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _Thank you Velvet.
> 
> Although, do you think you could remove the effect for the signature. It kind of clashes with my skins background. Sorry if that's too much trouble. _



*Turn sig off pek*

*This good ?*
​


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Mar 29, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *Turn sig off pek*
> 
> *This good ?*
> ​


_How could I forget!?!? 

That's perfect. pek_


----------



## Blαck (Mar 29, 2014)

Excellent work as always, Vel


----------



## White (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks Velvet :33


----------



## Ace (Mar 29, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *Snarl -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!!!


----------



## Legend (Mar 29, 2014)

Kitty can you make the words a lil darker shade of green


----------



## Velvet (Mar 29, 2014)

*Wolfy the words are fine  I don't save the file after i'm done ..*


----------



## Legend (Mar 29, 2014)

Oh darn, nevermind


----------



## JoJo (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey Velvet, I'd like another fantabulous set. 

Avatar:  and 
Sig: 
Borders: 1px White
Effects: Up to you
Specifics: For the first one can you change the orientation of of image and make him look the other way. That and no splitting up the image please. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 29, 2014)

Set with a 150x200 ava and sig please. 



If you can have the avatar focus on the girl with the bubble gum and do some kind of cool splitting/cutting on the sig, that'd be awesome. Everything else, go to town.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2014)

*I`ll finish the requests tonight guys !

Too busy celebrating ! pek

Velvy got engageeeed today ! *​


----------



## Blunt (Apr 1, 2014)

congratulations!


----------



## Shoukry (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you so much Velvet! pek


----------



## Velvet (Apr 3, 2014)

*JoJo - 
Spoiler:  









Blunt - 
Spoiler:  









ℜai - 
Spoiler:  









​*


----------



## Blunt (Apr 3, 2014)

its awesome


----------



## JoJo (Apr 3, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *JoJo -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Velvet. I love it.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello :33. Requesting this be made into a Avatar



And this be made into a signature.



Also if it isn't too much to ask, Can you please spice up the pictures with some special effects to make the pictures look better. I'm not asking for anything specific so I'll just trust your intuition.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey Velvet I'm back :3

I want a set
Stock: []
Avy: The orange-haired girl to the right
Sig: I only want the 2 girls to the right, the other 2 can be put away. 
Effect: Your creativity, make it light-colored and not too much effects, and no scan-lines.
Rounded corners and no border

Thanks


----------



## trance (Apr 4, 2014)

Type: Set

Size: Senior

Image: 

Effects: Up to you

Border: Up to you

Text: "Universal Herald" on signature


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2014)

_Hello Velvy! 

Request: Siganture
Border: Basically, what I'm asking for is the exact same signature I'm wearing right now (which you made before), just with different stocks. So the same format and everything.
Effects: At your discretion, but you know how much I like cut ups now. 
Size: Same size as my current signature, and everything (including the file size) being with forum limits. 
Stock: , ,  (please remove text if you can)

Sorry for another demanding request. _


----------



## Velvet (Apr 6, 2014)

*List To Do:

- BringerOfChaos

- Cheeky Nayrudo

- Stαrkiller

- Doctor Lamperouge

- Daftvirgin

- Karashi

- Krippy​*


----------



## Alicia (Apr 6, 2014)

New request for Velvet-chan:

Just make a set out of this plz  []

but plz don't oversaturate the colors 

could you make a version with no borders, one with black borders and another with dotted borders plz


----------



## Karashi (Apr 6, 2014)

A set please Velvet-chan
Stock: 
Effects: Up to you
Border: Up to you
Specs: Try to make the name on the top Zoro more visible, his right eye, and the colors as a whole dynamic


----------



## Krippy (Apr 7, 2014)

Set please 





Effects and borders all up to you


----------



## Eternity (Apr 8, 2014)

*requested : avatar

Size : 175 x 250 and 150 x 150

Stock : 

Effects : maybe a bit mor saturated/eyepoping, but just slightly. Maybe, if it's tasteful.

Border : nr 2, the double 1pt borders*

Thanks.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 8, 2014)

150x200 ava and a sig, keep the words please

go nuts with it


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 9, 2014)

Request: Set
Size: no cutting only re sizing. keep their whole bodies.
Effects: your choice
Borders: your choice
Add. Info: add a cool background.

and can i have the avy going from Tobirama to Orochimaru.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 9, 2014)

*List To Do:

- BringerOfChaos

- Cheeky Nayrudo

- Stαrkiller

- Doctor Lamperouge

- Daftvirgin

- Karashi

- Krippy

- Eternity

- Blunt

- Revy


NOT TAKING ANYMORE REQUESTS UNTIL THESE ARE DONE , THANK YOU !​*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 10, 2014)

*@BringerOfChaos - 
Spoiler:  









@Cheeky Nayrudo -
Spoiler:  









@Stαrkiller - 
Spoiler:  









@Doctor Lamperouge - 

@Karashi - 
Spoiler:  







​*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 10, 2014)

*@Daftvirgin - 
Spoiler:  





 ;  ; 




@Krippy - 
Spoiler:  









@Eternity -  

@Blunt -
Spoiler:  









@Revy - 
Spoiler:  








*​


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 10, 2014)

_Fantastic as ever, Velvy.  _


----------



## trance (Apr 11, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *@BringerOfChaos -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! Looks awesome! :33


----------



## Alicia (Apr 11, 2014)

Velvy could you please make a dotted border version for the avatar?


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 11, 2014)

luvz it.pek
Thanks once again, Velvy<3


----------



## Velvet (Apr 11, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> Velvy could you please make a dotted border version for the avatar?



*Of course darling :33 thats why i left it without borders so you can tell me which one ya want ~<3

*​


----------



## Rai (Apr 11, 2014)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Up to you
Borders: Dotted
Add. Info: Please remove the tv stuff.


----------



## NW (Apr 11, 2014)

Requesting set.

Size: Senior.

Border: Rounded

Effects: Without



Other stuff: Transparency, please. With the whites on Godzilla's actual body left intact, of course. I'd also prefer if you excluded from the final image everything starting from the top of the movie title/logo to the bottom, leaving the words and symbols and whatnot out.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Babby (Apr 11, 2014)

(Changing from the original PM request)

Whole set

Size: Senior

Border: The basic black one

Effects: What ever you chose.

Stock: 

Also, crop the head part as the avy.


----------



## Lezu (Apr 12, 2014)

Could you make me a 150x150 avatar out of this  ? :33


----------



## Karashi (Apr 12, 2014)

Once again your exceed people expectations. Your awesome Velvet-chan


----------



## Firaea (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello!

*Requested:* Set (Avatar + Sig)

*Size:* Senior Avatar

*Avatar Stock:*


If it's not too much trouble, could I request one with the man and one with the girl? If not, just the one with the man in it will do. 

*Signature Stock:*




Any one of the above three, up to your discretion because I'm not actually certain which quality works better. If none of the above three are good enough for you, you could just work with the avatar stock instead.  

*Effects:* Up to you. Preferably not overly bright.

*Border:* Dotted

*Other Info:*
I'd like the text 'I swear.' to be on the signature.

Thank you! :33


----------



## Yuki (Apr 13, 2014)

Can i get a set made please?

Full set. (Ava and Sig.)

Size: 150 x 150 for avatar. 300 x 500 if possible for sig. >_< But size can be changed which ever suits the set best. 

Border: Just a thin/small one. Black i guess.

Effects: Make it bondage like if you can.

Text: Foxie written on the avatar please. 

Render:


----------



## Shaz (Apr 15, 2014)

_Request @ Velvet_

*Requesting:* Set.
*Size:* Any, use your magical powers.
*Stock:* 
*Effects:* With, use your magical powers.
*Border:* Any you like, possibly keep one version without though.
*Other:* Possibly if it isn't too much trouble, use this text - 

*Spoiler*: __ 




```
I'm a monster in disguise and I came here to conquer.
```
(But leave one version without text).





*Spoiler*: _yo_ 



Use dem magical powers


----------



## Sablés (Apr 15, 2014)

Transition set this time

Stock  | Sig [][][]

Effects and borders up to you


----------



## Velvet (Apr 15, 2014)

*@ℜai - 
Spoiler:  









@Neferpitou - 
Spoiler:  









@Fusion - 
Spoiler:  









@Foxie - 
Spoiler:  









@Sabl?s - 
Spoiler:  








​*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 15, 2014)

*@Firaea - 
Spoiler:  










@Shaz - 
Spoiler:  









@Krippy -   

@Lezu - Sending finished avi in a Pm so i don't spam a third post ! :3​*


----------



## Shaz (Apr 16, 2014)

Velvet damn, you went HAM on that stock. 

Could you give me a copy of the avatar without border too? If you have it still, otherwise no problem.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 16, 2014)

Velvet said:


> @Firaea -
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you so much! It's wonderful. :33


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 16, 2014)

Psst.

Can I get a set with


----------



## NW (Apr 16, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *@Fusion - *
> *Spoiler*: __


Perfect! It's just how I imagined it would be! 

Thanked, repped, and credited.


----------



## Heavenly King (Apr 16, 2014)

Are you still taken request?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 16, 2014)

Heavenly King said:


> Are you still taking request?



*Well the shop is open and working and i am active so...yes i am taking requests...​*


----------



## Heavenly King (Apr 16, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *Well the shop is open and working and i am active so...yes i am taking requests...​*




are you good at doing black and white manga pages?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 16, 2014)

Heavenly King said:


> are you good at doing black and white manga pages?



*I would rather have that asked in Pm`s so it doesn't spam , but if you mean if i do coloring on black and white pages...maybe. Depending how the page looks but most likely not since i have too many art requests already..*


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 18, 2014)

Ava/Sig (Set)
Ava

Sig
The Same stock with the quote "Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before you get tired."

Dimensions
Ava 150x150
Sig  400x150
Border - the 6th one on your examples.
Effects are up to you, but I'd like some sparks if you think they'd look good.
Pls and tys


----------



## Scratchy (Apr 19, 2014)

set request
senior size
stock : []

effects and border up to you
thanks in advance :33


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 19, 2014)

Ava/Sig (Set)
Ava

Sig
The Same stock with the quote "Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before you get tired."

Dimensions
Ava 150x150
Sig  400x150
Border - the 6th one on your examples.
Effects are up to you, but I'd like some sparks if you think they'd look good.
Pls and tys


----------



## Scizor (Apr 19, 2014)

Transparency request

Details: a transparency of Fox (the character on the left), please.
I'd like a non-resized version and a 150x200 version, please.

*Edit: *please also do the same for the character on the right (Falco): a non-resized and a 150x200 version. =)


----------



## Sablés (Apr 20, 2014)

Cut-up request



Everything else is left to your discretion


----------



## Velvet (Apr 21, 2014)

*: List To Do :

♥ St.Jimmy

♥ Scratchy

♥ Coqnitios

♥ Scizor

♥ Sabl?s

♥ Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel*​


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Apr 22, 2014)

*Request:*  Banner
*Size:* 1100*350
*Image:* 
*Text:* BLEACH STORY RPG
*Sub-text:* Every time we set aside our pride
We take a step closer to the beast
Every time we kill an emotion
We take a step away from the beast

*Effects:* Add any kind of effects you like. Just make it awesome!


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 23, 2014)

*Request:* Set.

*Size:* Avatar 150x150, Signature 386(Or whatever number you get)x475.

*Stock:* 

*Text:* "Bon App?tit." Sig only, in whatever font you see fit.

*Effects:* Change the color of his eyes to red instead of yellow, and keep the effects a bit dark and foreboding as well. Other than that, it's in your capable hands.

*Borders:* Dotted.


Thank you kindly.:33


----------



## Rai (Apr 23, 2014)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Up to you
Borders: Dotted
Add. Info: Please don't cut or remove anything.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 25, 2014)

_Hiya Velvy. 

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Avy is senior size 150 x 150, sig is at your discretion
Borders: At your discretion
Effects: Lotsa fancy cut ups, cuz you know I like them now. 

pls n thnx _


----------



## Velvet (Apr 25, 2014)

*Oh dang dang dang ! I'm so sorry guys ! 

Been so so late with making the requests , i'm sorry ! 

Trying to take a few days break , haven't been feeling well and looking for a job too !

 Will make them i promise !*​


----------



## Velvet (Apr 27, 2014)

*


♥ St.Jimmy - 
Spoiler:  










♥ Scratchy - 
Spoiler:  









♥ Cognitios - I don't do the border you requested anymore , so i gave you a dotted one..hope you don't mind !


Spoiler:  









♥ Scizor -
Spoiler:  









♥ Sabl?s -
Spoiler:  









♥ Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel - 

♥ Kai Jr. - 
Spoiler:  









♥ ℜai - 
Spoiler:  









♥ Doctor Lamperouge - The imagine isn't working bby ! Fix it ! D:​*


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 27, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *
> ♥ Doctor Lamperouge - The imagine isn't working bby ! Fix it ! D:​*



_

How bout ?

_


----------



## Velvet (Apr 27, 2014)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _
> 
> How bout ?
> 
> _



*Avi of whom btw ? :33*


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 27, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *Avi of whom btw ? :33*


_The green haired girl. _


----------



## Scizor (Apr 27, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *
> ♥ Scizor -
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...



Amazing work, thank you! 

I'll (also) use these on another forum, if that's okay with you =)


----------



## Velvet (Apr 27, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Amazing work, thank you!
> 
> I'll (also) use these on another forum, if that's okay with you =)



*Yay ! 

Feel free to ! :33*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 27, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> 
> ♥ St.Jimmy -
> ...



Thanks, will use as soon as I can get to a computer


----------



## Scratchy (Apr 28, 2014)

Velvet said:


> ♥ Scratchy -
> *Spoiler*: __



yessss, thank you


----------



## Un-Chan (Apr 28, 2014)

Hiya velvet! <3 Got a set request for ya~

requested : Av and signature

Size : For the av, 150x150 (I think that's still the premium member size. I just got back from like a 4-year hiatus so i don't know oAo), and for the signature, somewhere around 400x200 or 400x150 would be good c:

Stock :

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Avatar: 
Signature: 





Effects : Yes please  and of course, i'll leave the design up to you~

Border : dotted for the avatar, rounded corners for the sig c:


----------



## Larcher (Apr 28, 2014)

Senior sized avatar 150x150 and A lined boarder round it, fairly thin, please.
He's the Avatar stock.

Thanks in advance.

It's what currently got I just need to be tweeted.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 29, 2014)

*♥ Doctor Lamperouge - 
Spoiler:  









♥ Un-Chan - 
Spoiler:  









♥ Larcher - ​*


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 29, 2014)

_Purrrrrrfect. 

I will wear it later on. _


----------



## Un-Chan (Apr 29, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *♥ Doctor Lamperouge -
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



thank you so much velvy!  beautiful as always!


----------



## Bluebeard (May 1, 2014)

Yo Velvet, do you mind making this into a set for me.



Make the guy with the beard the avy and put the text 'Fargo' on the borderline between the top half and bottom half over it in red letters


----------



## trance (May 1, 2014)

Making a request! 

Type: Set

Size: Senior-sized

Avatar:  



Can an avatar of it transitioning from Revan to Nihilus (or vice versa)?

Signature: 

Effects: Up to you

Borders: Up to you

Text: Somewhere on the signature "The Sith Lords"

Other: Anything else you think is best. I trust your judgment.


----------



## Krippy (May 1, 2014)

Avy request 





everything's up to you


----------



## Katou (May 2, 2014)

*Set Request ~ *



*Effects:* Up to you 
*Border :* Dotted


----------



## Jirou (May 4, 2014)

*Requested:* Avatar & Signature
*Size:* Junior size for the signature & 125x125 for the avatar
*Stock:* 
*Effects:*
_Avatar:_ Border #1, please only show the right side of Allen's face, transparent background.
_Signature:_ Transparent background but with effects on the main subject, please. But it's up to you what kind of effect to use.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Velvet (May 4, 2014)

*List To Do 

♥ Bluebeard

♥ Starkiller

♥ Krippy

♥ Wallachia

♥ Jirou

♥ ℜai

♥ Gold Roger

♥ Black Sheep

♥ Cheeky Nayrudo

♥ El Ni?o*​


----------



## Rai (May 4, 2014)

Request: Set
Stock:
Size: Senior
Effects: Up to you
Borders: Dotted with white
Add. Info: Avi animated


----------



## Gold Roger (May 4, 2014)

Stock:


Size: Senior
Effects: Up to you
Borders: Up to you


----------



## Black Sheep (May 4, 2014)

Request: Set
Stock: <---avy 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.zerochan.net/1509066


<---sig 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m535m2fHYJ1rrs54to1_500.gif


<----avy

Size: Senior
Effects: Up to you
Borders:Blue


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 5, 2014)

I don't know if you accept these kinds of request or not but 

Type: Avy
Stock: 
Effects: What I want is to add some general effects (up to you) to it first, and then add the purple glowing animation to both eyes like 
Border: None
Extra: It would be awesome to have a few with different effects to choose from, still keep the glow purple though.

Thanks


----------



## Lance (May 6, 2014)

Request: Animated Avi (fairly simple, one character appearing after another)
                Still Sig (side by side.)

Size: Senior Size

Stock: Avi >  and 
           Sig >  and 

Effect: Please make use of what you feel is best.

Boarder: Solid Thick on both

Hopefully I have complied with your rules.
Thank you 

Edit: Please feel free to credit yourself somewhere in the sig. I might forget.


----------



## Karashi (May 7, 2014)

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



https://31.media.tumblr.com/d5a7850b1fd22fd91ba1f0e6c91f12ec/tumblr_n5bj4625FU1qfpkwao1_400.jpg




Size: Senior
Effects: Up to you
Borders: Up to you


----------



## Velvet (May 9, 2014)

*♥ Bluebeard -
Spoiler:  









♥ Starkiller - 
Spoiler:  









♥ Krippy -  

♥ Wallachia - 
Spoiler:  









♥ Jirou - 
Spoiler:  










♥ ℜai - 
Spoiler:  









​*


----------



## Velvet (May 9, 2014)

*♥ Gold Roger - 
Spoiler:  









♥ Black Sheep -
Spoiler:  









♥ Cheeky Nayrudo -   

♥ El Ni?o - 
Spoiler:  









♥ Karashi - 
Spoiler:  







​*


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 9, 2014)

Thanks Velvet


----------



## Bluebeard (May 9, 2014)

Velvet 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 9, 2014)

_Oh yay, I can request again. 

Request: Set
Stock: ,  (try to fit everything in there if you can). Let me know if a link is not working.
Size: Senior 150 x 150 for the avy, up to you but within limits for the sig.
Borders: At your discretion. 
Effects: Lotsa cut ups 

Pls n thnx, Velvy _


----------



## trance (May 9, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Black Sheep (May 9, 2014)

Thanks VeL Vel


----------



## Karashi (May 9, 2014)

Beyond awesomeness Velvet.


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2014)

Hey Velvet. :33

Set request.

Ava: 
Sig: 
Effects: I'd like a cut up with rounded edges. I'd like the ava rounded as well.
Border: Um, white dotted.

Thanks.


----------



## Ace (May 9, 2014)

Requesting set :33

Avatar 

sizes for avy: 150 x150 and 150x200



Sig


----------



## Jirou (May 9, 2014)

OMG. Thank you so much Velvet-san! It's so purrfect!


----------



## luminaeus (May 11, 2014)

Requesting set!

*Size*: Senior

*Stock*: 

*Effects*: Not a lot, the image is pretty detailed anyway, just make it look sinister

*Border*: White dotted

Take as much time as you need. I will rep in advance


----------



## Divine Death (May 11, 2014)

Request time:

*Set:* 
*Effects:* Anything goes.

Thanks again.


----------



## Cognitios (May 11, 2014)

Hey Velvet, sorry for requesting so soon, I love this set, but just reread FMA.

Ava
150x150


Sig
150 x 400

With the quote: One has to pay dearly for immortality; one has to die several times while one is still alive.

Border # 2 for both
Effects: Can you make it a navy blue and gold sort of scheme?
Pls and tys


----------



## Velvet (May 11, 2014)

*List To Do :*
*
♥ Doctor Lamperouge

♥ Imagine

♥ Ace

♥ Phanalax

♥ Divine Death

♥ Coqnitios

♥ St. Jimmy

♥ Justice

♥ I Am Anarchy

♥ JoJo

♥ ♦Young Master♦
*​


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 12, 2014)

requested : Set

Size : Senior sized





Effects : Just the right amount

Border : What ever looks good


----------



## Justice (May 12, 2014)

Request: Sig
Effects: Transparent
Stock: 

Thank you! :33


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 12, 2014)

*Request:* set
*Effects:* Hey, go nuts.  Whatever looks best
*Text:* Strip Poker!
*Stock:*


----------



## JoJo (May 13, 2014)

Request: Avatar
Stock: 
Effects: Yes
Focus on the guy in the middle

No border


----------



## Magician (May 14, 2014)

Request: 150x200 Avatar
Stock: 
Effects: Up to you.

No border


----------



## Velvet (May 20, 2014)

*IF YOU GUYS USE SITES TO LINK ME PICTURES PLEASE DON'T !

JUST USE TINYPIC OR PHOTOBUCKET BECAUSE ZEROCHAN & ETC. DON'T WORK FOR ME ! THE LINKS DO NOT WORK FOR ME !


♥ Doctor Lamperouge - 
Spoiler:  









♥ Imagine -
Spoiler:  









♥ Ace - 
Spoiler:  









♥ Phanalax - 
Spoiler:  









♥ Divine Death - Fix Link Please :3

♥ Coqnitios - 
Spoiler:  









♥ St. Jimmy - 
Spoiler:  









♥ Justice - 

♥ I Am Anarchy - 
Spoiler:  









♥ JoJo - 

♥ ♦Young Master♦ - Please fix link :3​*


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 20, 2014)

Velvet said:


> ♥ Doctor Lamperouge -



_That's amazing, Velvy. 

I have to spread before repping you though. _


----------



## Ace (May 20, 2014)

Velvet said:


> ♥ Ace -
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you. :33


----------



## Imagine (May 20, 2014)

Looks amazing Velvet.

If it's not too much to ask, could I get 150x200 ava as well?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 20, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I'm requesting a set, Velvet-chan. :33
> 
> Stocks:
> Fingolfin:
> ...


Velvet-chan, can you make an exact replica of my current avatar, but increase the size to 150x200? :33


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 20, 2014)

_Hiya Velvy, I'm sure you're getting a lot of these requests lately but could I get my avy resized to 150 x 200 too.  _


----------



## Magician (May 20, 2014)

You can scratch my other request.

Request: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 175x250
Effects: Can you make it transparent with a border and have the guy like breaking out of the border? You know how some people have it where there's a border but the image kinda breaks past or extends out of the border.


----------



## luminaeus (May 20, 2014)

thank you! me gusta

edit: apparently the new senior avatars are now 150x200, could you make me one of my set? If its not too much to ask


----------



## Krippy (May 20, 2014)

Transparent sig request

Stock: 

Effects: Up to you





Krippy said:


> Avy request
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Velvet said:


> ♥ Krippy -



Is it also possible to get these 150x200?


----------



## Blαck (May 21, 2014)

Request: Set
Effects: Anything that makes Nova(guy in the middle) stand out
Border: thin 1px white

Avy stock


Sig stock


----------



## Sans (May 21, 2014)

Yoooo, Atlantic Storm told me you were the best set maker around now, so here I am. 

Request: Set

Avi



Signature



Going through your template...

Please use effects.

Border type 2.

Avi size is whatever the new prize size is, I'm not entirely sure. 

Just do whatever you want during the set making. I have a _terrible_ eye for aesthetics, and you're the actual artist.


----------



## Katou (May 21, 2014)

Request : Set 
Stock : 
Avy Size : 150x200 
Sig Size : Up to you 
Effects : Up to you 
Border : Red Thin Line ~ White Thin Line ~ Red * White Dotted Border (in order)


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (May 21, 2014)

*Request:* Avatar
*Size:* 150*200
*Image:* 
*Border:* Dotted
*Effects:* Any. Make it nice.

*Request:* Sig
*Size:* 650*450
*Image:* 
*Text:* It's meaningless to just live, it's meaningless to just fight. I want to win!
*Border:* Dotted
*Effects:* Add a matching background, if you so wish. Add any kinds of effect that makes the sig awesome!


----------



## Velvet (May 21, 2014)

*Again seems i have to say this , not taking any requests right now !

When this sign is up 



Means i do NOT take requests until i finish the ones i have currently !

Please start reading it !​*


----------



## luminaeus (May 24, 2014)

Forget about my request to resize my avatar, I figured it out myself


----------



## Larcher (May 25, 2014)

Could you 150x200 my current Ava pls. I may not be on this forum for a phew days but I'll wear it and rep you next time I can.


----------



## Firaea (May 28, 2014)

Hey, Velvet!

*Request*: Avatar(s)

*Size*: 150 x 200. 

I don't know know how much trouble (complete ignoramus in set-making here >_>) it is to resize avatars, but if it isn't too much trouble, I'd appreciate 175 x 250 sized versions too in case I ever get to wear them so I don't have to request separately again. Don't strain yourself if it's troublesome, though.

*Stock*: 


*Effects*: Up to you.

*Border*: Dotted

*Other*: If you recall, I requested a set a while ago with these two avatars:


*Spoiler*: __ 









I'm kind of just requesting for the same two avatars of the man and the girl in the stock, but with a different size. Thank you! 

Hope your wrist recovers soon. Don't strain yourself too much.


----------



## Ninian (May 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Request:* Set 

*Size:* Avatar [150x200] [175x250] / Signature: [441x309]

*Stock:* []
*Effects:* 

*Border:* (or  if you don't do number 4 anymore)

*Other:* May I ask, if you do accept this request, that the signature be a whole piece and not . I'd really prefer the fourth border.  ​


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 28, 2014)

_Request: Set
Stock: , 
Size: Senior 150 x 200 for Avy, same width as the YMP3 music bar for the sig
Borders: At your discretion
Effects: At your discretion
Caption: "Reinhard von Loehengramm" for the sig

pls n thnx 

I hope your wrist feels better. _


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 28, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I'm requesting a set, Velvet-chan. :33
> 
> Stocks:
> Fingolfin:
> ...



Velvet-chan, can you make an exact replica of my current avatar, but increase the size to 150x200?


----------



## Blαck (May 29, 2014)

Yo Vel, hope your wrist feels better. Also does Imgur work for you? 
Request: Set
Stock: Avy


Sig

Size: Senior 150 x 200 for Avy
Borders: Thin 1px white
Effects: Make the guy with the helmet stand out 

Caption: Cosmics Unite


----------



## Katou (May 29, 2014)

Request : Set 
Stock : 
Avy Size : 150x200 
Sig Size : Up to you 
Effects : Up to you 
Border : Red Thin Line ~ White Thin Line ~ Red * White Dotted Border (in order)


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (May 29, 2014)

Request: Avatar
Size: 150*200
Image: 
Border: Dotted
Effects: Any. Make it nice.

Request: Sig
Size: 600*400
Image: 
Text: FUCK YOU ALL
Border: Dotted
Effects: Add any kinds of effect that makes the sig awesome!


----------



## Larcher (May 29, 2014)

Okay,  retry. 150x200 this image, please for now and thanks in advance.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 30, 2014)

requested : avi

Size : 150x200


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 







Effects : same as my sig

Border : same as my sig


----------



## Sablés (May 31, 2014)

Hiya 

Request: Sig
Stock: 
Effects: Transparency, petals included

That'll be all :33


----------



## Velvet (Jun 2, 2014)

*Firaea -    

Doctor Lamperouge - 
Spoiler:  









Bruce Wayne - 

BlackniteSwartz - 
Spoiler:  









Wallachia - 
Spoiler:  









Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel - 
Spoiler:  









Larcher - 

St. Jimmy - 

Sabl?s - ​*


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 2, 2014)

_Perfect as ever, Velvy. Thanks. _


----------



## Krippy (Jun 2, 2014)

> ♥ Krippy -





> @Krippy -
> *Spoiler*: __





Velvet said:


> Krippy -
> *Spoiler*: __



Can I just get these resized into 150x200?


----------



## Velvet (Jun 2, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Can I just get these resized into 150x200?



*Um...can you get me the stocks perhaps again Krippy ? Can't just magically turn them into 150x200 ya know..

Also as it is still a request , please use the request template ! :33*​


----------



## Cord (Jun 2, 2014)

Is this open now?  Been a while!

*Request:* Avatar
*Size:* 160x240
*Border:* Up to you
*Effects:* Up to you
*Stocks:* , ​
Thank you.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 2, 2014)

Excellent work, Velvet


----------



## Krippy (Jun 2, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *Um...can you get me the stocks perhaps again Krippy ? Can't just magically turn them into 150x200 ya know..
> 
> Also as it is still a request , please use the request template ! :33*​



My bad 



Request: Avas
Size: 150x200
Stocks: ,,,,
Borders and Effects: Same as before
Here are the finished ones for reference: ,,

Sorry for the trouble and repped in advance :33


----------



## trance (Jun 3, 2014)

Requesting a set again. 

Type: Set

Size: Senior-sized

Stock: , 

Effects: Up to you. Just 'wow' me.

Borders: Up to you

Other: Somewhere on the sig with text "I've come across time and space. I will *never* give up!"
Anything else you think is best.


----------



## Firaea (Jun 3, 2014)

Velvet said:


> Firaea -



Oh dear, this is really beautiful. Thank you so much, Velvet! :33


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you. :33


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 5, 2014)

Request: Full set Ava and sig. 
Size: Senior 
Stocks: 

Avatar: 

Sig: 

Borders and Effects: Avatar Dotted border, Sig regular border. 

Effects: Anything you seem appropriate for the signature, the avatar I'd like to be similar to  BlackniteSwartz's Current Avatar, with what I believe is the gradient effect and giving the glow on the pendant for mine. If you can't get what I mean, whatever works for me as well ^^

Thanks in advance!


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jun 7, 2014)

senior sig and avatar(150x200) pls

avi stock



sig stock


add whatever effect you think are best and whatever border you want

and plz make da sig pic not too big so that i can put a spoiler beneath it


----------



## Gin (Jun 7, 2014)

Avy, 150x200 and 175x250 (just in case)

Stock: 

Effects: Nothing too complex, just something that suits the stock and looks cool, you know what you're doing :33

sankyu


----------



## Vermin (Jun 8, 2014)

requested : set

Size : whatever fits best

Stock : 



Effects : yes, please

Border : i think a solid color should do but if you think another type would be better then do that instead

Other : thanks velv and i missed you


----------



## Velvet (Jun 9, 2014)

*

♥ Cordelia

♥ Krippy

♥ Stαrkiller

♥ TeenRyu

♥ babaGAReeb

♥ Frost

♥ zyken

Will have them all done tomorow after work !  Sorry but Vivi got a job and shes been a busy bee !​*


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 13, 2014)

Not tryna spam.

I just wanted to say hiiii


----------



## Velvet (Jun 18, 2014)

*♥ Cordelia -  

♥ Krippy -     

♥ Stαrkiller -
Spoiler:  









♥ TeenRyu -
Spoiler:  









♥ babaGAReeb - 
Spoiler:  









♥ Frost -  

♥ zyken - 
Spoiler:  







​*


----------



## trance (Jun 18, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *♥ Cordelia -
> 
> ♥ Krippy -
> 
> ...



Love it!


----------



## Velvet (Jun 18, 2014)

*Sorry bout ze delay !

Had a job ! 

Got fired ! 

Wuz depressed !  *


----------



## Vermin (Jun 18, 2014)

thank you velvet!


----------



## Velvet (Jun 18, 2014)

zyken said:


> thank you velvet!



*Gah sorry my bad sweetie ! Seems i didn't put the right size for the avi !

Fixed now ! 

*​


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 19, 2014)

Velvet said:


> *♥ Cordelia -
> 
> ♥ Krippy -
> 
> ...




Gotta spread a bit before I rep again


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jun 19, 2014)

Velvet said:


> ♥ babaGAReeb -
> *Spoiler*: __


thanks, i love it


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (Jun 19, 2014)

Request: Banner
Size: 1000*350
Image: 
Text: BLEACH STORY RPG
Sub-Text: When you feel like hope is gone, look inside you and be strong and you'll finally see the truth- that hero lies in you.
Border: Dotted
Effects: The colour scheme, effects and such should be similar to this 
You can add any BG you want that matches with the colour scheme and stuff, I've mentioned. 

Thank you!


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 20, 2014)

_Request: Two avatars and a signature
Stock: , , 
Size: 150 x 200 for the avy, 480 exactly for the sig width, sig height around 272 but as long as it looks good its okay if its not exact
Borders: Single solid lined border, with a small margin between the image and the border, for both avy and sig
Effects: at your discretion
Caption: "Twin Stars of the Empire"

pls n thnx  _


----------



## trance (Jun 20, 2014)

For a friend. 

Request: Set
Stock: , 
Size: 150x200 for the avi, 350x450 for the sig
Borders: Up to you
Effects: Up to you. Just something extraordinary
Text: None


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 24, 2014)

requested : Avy and sig

Size : Avy: 150x200, Sig: whatever looks good.





Effects : Up to you, just make it look badass

Border : Up to you


----------



## Motive (Jun 25, 2014)

*Request*: Set
*Size*: Junior
*Image*: 
*Border*: Whatever looks best
*Effects*: Whatever looks best
*Text*: If you think of something witty, you can add it.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 26, 2014)

*

♥ Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel

♥ Black Sheep

♥ Doctor Lamperouge

♥ Stαrkiller

♥ St. Jimmy

♥ Motive​*


----------



## Kadu (Jun 27, 2014)

Request : avatar
Size : normal
Stock : 
Effects : whatever you think would look good (giving you artistic freedom)
Border : 3 or 4 doesn't matter.

Sig-
Request : sig
Size: 317x397
Stock: 
Effects: Whatever you think would look good. (corresponding with the avatar please)
Border- 3 or 4 doesn't matter.

Thanks a lot I appreciate it!

Edited: aww shit  I just saw your post.


----------



## Karashi (Jun 29, 2014)

Request: Sig
Size: Senior
Image: 
Effect: Up to you but try to make it furious. 

Thanks Velvet chan


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jul 10, 2014)

Velvet you fool............ you dont have to announce your shop is closed you just leave and eventually come back to eventually fulfill the request and eventually give people their jobs... eventually theirs no need to "close down shop" just ignore everyone....


anyways i have a request that you will take care of as soon as your back it will be at the top of your list of things to do in life.... 	


Find me some more pervy images for me to add to my Pervy Images part of my sign.... look at my signature make something like what i have off Hinata... i like Hinata... shes fucking hot.... anyways... yeah... open up the spoiler on my signature to see what im talking about... Submit your images to me and i will add the "Pervy Sage Stamp off approval"

I will not close my signature you need to see it as a part of my request so you know what im talking about look at this image and look at my signature

*Spoiler*: _Pervy Stamp _


----------



## Larcher (Jul 17, 2014)

Avy request (Finally found better stock)

150x200 this image pls, and add the same effects you did on my current set. Dependant on what time you do this, I may not be able to wear the set and rep you for it straight away for about a week, but I will when I can. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jul 17, 2014)

Can you make a set out of this please?
150x200 avatar


----------



## Velvet (Jul 17, 2014)

*Sorry that i have to dissapoint you guys but i`m still closed...

Getting ready for college and all that stuff so i`ve been busy..

Sorry !*​


----------



## Larcher (Jul 26, 2014)

I'll just have to wait patiently then.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 3, 2015)

​


----------



## Blunt (Apr 3, 2015)

request: avatar
size: 175x250
stock: 
notes: you made the original, i'd just like a bigger version pls

and if you have time i'd also like a set from a different stock too

request: set
size: 175x250 ava, whatever you want for the sig
stock: 
effects: with but up to you what you want to do
notes: i'd like the avatar to focus on the Earl (the guy on the left)
border: up to you

thank you


----------



## Velvet (Apr 3, 2015)

Blunt said:


> request: avatar
> size: 175x250
> stock:
> notes: you made the original, i'd just like a bigger version pls
> ...








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blunt (Apr 3, 2015)

omg


----------



## Rima (Apr 3, 2015)

Request: Transparent Set
Stock: 
Border: thin black
Size: Senior
Effects: None


----------



## Velvet (Apr 3, 2015)

Rima said:


> Request: Transparent Set
> Stock:
> Border: thin black
> Size: Senior
> Effects: None



* Here you go !

Wait did you mean only sig or ? Cause if you ment avatar and sig please check page 1 for the request template :33*
​


----------



## Rima (Apr 4, 2015)

Velvet said:


> * Here you go !
> 
> Wait did you mean only sig or ? Cause if you ment avatar and sig please check page 1 for the request template :33*
> ​



Yes, I wanted a sig/avatar. 

Also, I only want the black border for the avatar. Sorry for not being more specific.


----------



## Araragi (Apr 4, 2015)

are we only allowed to request only one avy at a time(as in we can't provide multiple stocks)?

requesting avy: senior size and 175x250
stock[]
effects: up to you

if possible to make a second request:

requesting avy and 175x250
stock: 
effects: would prefer it to be transparent with whatever other awesome effects you could add to it 

thanks~


----------



## Sablés (Apr 4, 2015)

omg vel is back? 

Request: Set
Size: 175x250
Stock: /
Effects: Something Something water

If possible, I'd like to make a 2nd request

Request: Set
Size: 175x250
Stawk: /
Effects: Whatever you feel looks best. Quality of the stock is kind of bad tho.


----------



## Yoona (Apr 4, 2015)

Request set:
Avy: 150 x 200
Sig: I dunno  make it under 500 I don't want it too big 
Stock: 

Effects: I want a transparency. 
For the avy could you make it the girl alone and not include the wasps around her face (you can leave the ones on her hair or the SCREAM FOR Me.

For the sig I would like the girl and the wasps (the ones around her face that I said not to put in the avy can you put them in the sig? )

Could you also make the purple hair a little more deep and vibrant ? 

Thank you


----------



## Velvet (Apr 4, 2015)

*

* Rima - 
Spoiler:  









* Aladdin -   

* Liquid - 
Spoiler:  











* Yoona - 
Spoiler:  







​*


----------



## Araragi (Apr 4, 2015)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> * Aladdin -
> 
> ​*



omg they're amazing 

sorry that I didn't mention this in my request but could I also get them 150x200 pls? 

wil rep when not 24'd


----------



## Velvet (Apr 4, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> omg they're amazing
> 
> sorry that I didn't mention this in my request but could I also get them 150x200 pls?
> 
> wil rep when not 24'd



*Tsk tsk  next time tell me ! Gosh !*
​


----------



## Araragi (Apr 4, 2015)

sorry 

Thanks, you're da best.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 4, 2015)

Velvet is back!? 

Ava

Stock: 
Border: None
Effects: Up to you

I've already cropped it

Thanks


----------



## Velvet (Apr 4, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Velvet is back!?
> 
> Ava
> 
> ...


*
Yus i am :33



*​


----------



## Imagine (Apr 4, 2015)

Don't ever leave again


----------



## Might Gai (Apr 4, 2015)

HELLO THERE your avi's are beautiful and i would like one very much please

requested : avi/sig would be swell! 

Size : 150x200? i think that's the junior size 

Stock : 

Effects : with! i super love contrasted colors i dunno about you

Border : dotted would be awesome too



if you're too busy no worries! take your time


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 4, 2015)

requested : Set
Size : Ava: 150x200/Sig: Whatever looks good
Stock : /
Effects : Sure
Border : Whatever looks good


----------



## Velvet (Apr 4, 2015)

*

* Zim - 
Spoiler:  









* St.Jimmy - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Might Gai (Apr 4, 2015)

OH MY GOD I LOVE YOU

thank you so much!!!


----------



## Katou (Apr 6, 2015)

Request : Set
StocK :  
Senior Size
Effects : Up to you ( Make it Kawaii )
Border : whatever looks good on it
Siggy Size : make it wide like 
Note on sig : " Wallachia "


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 6, 2015)

Velvet-chan is back. :33

Requesting a set

Ava
Stock:

Do whatever you want.

Sig:

Size: Doesn't matter as long as it's pretty big.
Also do what ever you want here also. 

Thanks.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 7, 2015)

**  Wallachia - 








* Bruce Wayne - 


*​


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 7, 2015)

Awesome work, Velvet.


----------



## Araragi (Apr 9, 2015)

Velvet-chan!
requesting two 150x200 avys pls

stocks: 
[sp]

[/sp]

no border
effects up to you
thanks~ :33


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 10, 2015)

Well... I basically would like this picture



to be shrunk down to this picture's size


And then have the two joined together, side by side.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 12, 2015)

_*


* Aladdin -  

* Luiz - 
Spoiler:  









*_​


----------



## Nello (Apr 12, 2015)

Ohayo 

Transparency + sig size please ^_^


----------



## Sablés (Apr 12, 2015)

Veruvet, need some avas pls 



I found a better stock of the avatar you made before. You can really just copy/paste the same effects onto this



Velvet said:


> * Liquid -
> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: _Ava 2_ 



http://i.imgur.com/8amHvBa.png

Size: 175x250
Effects: Up to you


----------



## Araragi (Apr 12, 2015)

Velvet said:


> _*
> 
> 
> * Aladdin -
> ...



sankyu 

will rep when not 24'd


----------



## Velvet (Apr 14, 2015)

*


* Chibinello - 

* Liquid -  *​


----------



## Sablés (Apr 15, 2015)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> 
> * Chibinello -
> ...



I want to live


White borders please


----------



## Velvet (Apr 15, 2015)

Liquid said:


> I want to live
> 
> 
> White borders please



*Sig off *
​


----------



## Saishin (Apr 19, 2015)

Request: sig
Size: senior
Borders: dotted
Stock: 
Effects: up to you but keep colored,no monocolor or similar


----------



## Velvet (Apr 20, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Request: sig
> Size: senior
> Borders: dotted
> Stock:
> Effects: up to you but keep colored,no monocolor or similar



*This good ? 
*
​


----------



## Saishin (Apr 20, 2015)

Velvet said:


> *This good ?
> *
> ​


Oh my goodness,it's awesome,thank you Velvy-chan


----------



## Savage (Apr 21, 2015)

Set request

Ava(150x200): 
*Spoiler*: __ 






Sig:

Effects: Up to you
Border: Up to you
Text: On the sig "Brave Shine" I'd like one without text to compare.


----------



## NW (Apr 21, 2015)

senior Set request

stock 

border: up to you

effects: up to you

thanks


----------



## trance (Apr 22, 2015)

150 x 200 ava plox?

No borders.

Effects to wow me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 22, 2015)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _Request: Two avatars and a signature
> Stock: , ,
> Size: 150 x 200 for the avy, 480 exactly for the sig width, sig height around 272 but as long as it looks good its okay if its not exact
> Borders: Single solid lined border, with a small margin between the image and the border, for both avy and sig
> ...


_Re-requesting this. _


----------



## Velvet (Apr 24, 2015)

*

Finishing them this weekend ! Sorry for delay !​*


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 24, 2015)

Request type: Set
*Ava:* 
*Sig:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Effects:* Anything goes

Thanks.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 25, 2015)

Request: Set
Ava: 
Sig: 
Effects: Up to You : catwalk
Text: Stand Alone Complex
Borders: White

Request: Ava

Effects: something depressing, I guess 
White borders


----------



## Velvet (Apr 25, 2015)

*

* Savage - 
Spoiler:  











* Fusion - 
Spoiler:  











* Trance - 

* Doctor Lamperouge - 
Spoiler:  









* Divine Death - 
Spoiler:  









* Liquid - 
Spoiler:  







​*


----------



## trance (Apr 25, 2015)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> 
> * Trance - ​*



Looks great but can you make an ava closer up to her face? Sorry to be picky.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 25, 2015)

Trance said:


> Looks great but can you make an ava closer up to her face? Sorry to be picky.



*This better ?*
​


----------



## Impact (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello Vel,  haven't seen been to your shop in forever 

I have ava request 



Size: Senior 150?200
Borders: none
Effects: something redish pls

And if you can I want most of ava to cover her face zoomed in kinda like trance


----------



## Sablés (Apr 25, 2015)

Velvet said:


> * Liquid -
> *Spoiler*: __



Blergh, I derped. I forgot to specify big ava (175x250) sizes. Could you please adjust them? 


EDIT: And if possible. I'd also like a combination of these 2 where you Keep the color scheme of the first and adding *only *the red, blood-esque shade from the second. Will rep twice


----------



## JoJo (Apr 25, 2015)

Avatar request

Effects: Up to you
No Text
One with White Borders and another with none


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello friends. Got a request for a signature banner. The max size is 782w by 100h, so slightly smaller than that. Bordered, you can pick which looks best. I was wondering if you could do two variations (I haven't been here in a while and forget how the rules work):

Conditions: Both should have this  in it (transparented). And somewhere in the banner it should say RAREFISHCO or Rare Fish Trading Co., LLc. The theme is space, fish trading company if you're curious. 

1. Use this  as the background. Add effects as you seem necessary. If its fine as it then thats fine too. 

2. Just adding the fish logo and text to this image . But can you have the ship and milky way thing all fit in. Maybe crop it so that the original parts of the image are towards one side of the banner and fill in the new area with the same black space? If that makes sense...


----------



## NW (Apr 26, 2015)

Hell yeah.

Thanks


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 26, 2015)

Velvet said:


> * Doctor Lamperouge -



_Thanks Velvy.  

Do you think you could alter the first avatar to have less red coloration to match the second one more? _


----------



## Savage (Apr 26, 2015)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> * Savage -
> Spoiler:
> ...



Didn't know this was done. 

For the sig with the text it was supposed to be "Brave Shine" not "Brave Shining". Other than that


----------



## Velvet (Apr 28, 2015)

*

* Impact -  

* Liquid -  

* JoJo -    

* Hiro - 
Spoiler:  









* Doctor Lamperouge - 
*​


----------



## JoJo (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks Velvet, they look great.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 29, 2015)

_Thanks Velvy. _


----------



## Impact (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks Vel, it looks perfect 

Will rep and cred later


----------



## Araragi (Apr 30, 2015)

hey~
requesting senior avy
stock: [sp][/sp]
effects:up to you
no border

thanks~


----------



## trance (May 1, 2015)

Velvet said:


> *This better ?*
> ​



Yes. It's awesome.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (May 2, 2015)

Avatar request
Stock 
Effects: Up to you
Size: 150x200
No Text
One with white borders and another with none


----------



## Velvet (May 4, 2015)

*

* Aladdin -  

* Chrollo Lucilfer -  *​


----------



## Araragi (May 4, 2015)

It's amazing 

24'd


----------



## trance (May 5, 2015)

Senior ava request again. 

Stock: 

Borders: One with white, another with no borders

Effects: Entirely up to you

Other: Ava as a close up on her face

Appreciated.


----------



## Velvet (May 9, 2015)

Trance said:


> Senior ava request again.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



​


----------



## trance (May 9, 2015)

Velvet said:


> ​



Looking good. 

Gotta spread, doe.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 9, 2015)

*Type:* Avy

*Stock:* []

*Border:* None

*Size:* 175x250 and 150x200
*
Effects:* Up to you. Keep it simple and light, don't add too much effect, don't over-saturate it.

*Other:* One version cropped down to her hips, another at her chest or _just a little bit_ below it.


----------



## RBL (May 10, 2015)

*Type* Avy

i want a transition between this picture



and this other one



*Effects :* Up to you, make it look cool and youthful

*Border*: none

*Size :* 150 x 200

sorry this is my first time posting here, don't know how this work, if you can make it, then cool


----------



## Araragi (May 11, 2015)

hey~

requesting 175x250 avy of []
effects are up to you
no border

thanks~


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 12, 2015)

requested: Set
Size: Senior

Effects: Whatever looks best
Border: Whatever looks best


----------



## Impact (May 12, 2015)

Requesting Ava from this



Size 150x200 

Borders: dotted

Effects: I'll leave it up to you.


----------



## Velvet (May 18, 2015)

*Turn off signatures !!!



* Cheeky Nayrudo -    

* Brandon Lee - 

* Josuke - 

* St.Jimmy - 
Spoiler:  









* Impact - *​


----------



## Impact (May 18, 2015)

Thanks Vel, it looks great will rep later and cred as usual


----------



## Araragi (May 18, 2015)

sweet thanks~


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (May 22, 2015)

Requesting Ava from this



Size 150x200 

Borders: One with white, another with no borders

Effects: I'll leave it up to you.


----------



## trance (May 23, 2015)

Requesting again. 

Type: Senior ava

Ava: 

Effects: An ava of Mami (center) transitioning to Bebe (right) and back again. Other effects are entirely up to you.

Borders: one with no borders and another with white borders

Other: Up to you


----------



## Araragi (May 25, 2015)

requesting 2 175x250 avys 

stocks: 

effects: up to you
border: no border

thanks~


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 27, 2015)

Set Request


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 










*Spoiler*: _Signature_ 









Effects: Up to you
Border: Up to you


----------



## Krippy (Jun 9, 2015)

Lost this in another shop so im requesting it here

150x200 rounded borders, whatever effects you like




transparent sigs:


----------



## Velvet (Jun 15, 2015)

Sorry for the long long longg delay guys !

Dealing with exams currently so not much time to get on NF !​


----------



## Velvet (Aug 21, 2015)

​


----------



## Araragi (Aug 21, 2015)

glad to see you back 


Josuke said:


> requesting avys
> sizes: 175x150 and 225x250 for both stocks
> 
> stocks:
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Aug 23, 2015)

Josuke said:


> glad to see you back






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Araragi (Aug 23, 2015)

damn really sorry but I made a mistake with the sizes and meant 175x250 and 225x350


----------



## Velvet (Aug 26, 2015)

Josuke said:


> damn really sorry but I made a mistake with the sizes and meant 175x250 and 225x350



*This better ? *
​


----------



## Araragi (Aug 26, 2015)

They're amazing 

Thanks


----------



## trance (Aug 27, 2015)

150 x 200. 

Just make it elegant and beautiful. 

One version with no borders and one with white borders.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 27, 2015)

Set, please. 150 x 200 avy with a transparent signature. I'd prefer for the avatar to be a head shot of Sakura. Thanks.


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 1, 2015)

Set request:

Sig: 

Ava: 

Effects: Up to you

Borders and such: Up to you.

Thanks.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2015)

** trance -  

* Lovely - 
Spoiler:  









* Divine Death - 
Spoiler:  







*​


----------



## Lovely (Sep 3, 2015)

Thank You! Wonderful job.


----------



## trance (Sep 5, 2015)

Looks awesome. Thnx!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2015)

Lovely said:


> Thank You! Wonderful job.





trance said:


> Looks awesome. Thnx!



*You two are very berry welcome ! 
*​


----------



## Hack Snyder (Sep 8, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> Set Request
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avatar_
> ...



Re-posting for visibility.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 9, 2015)

avy request; 
effects and whatever up to you, no borders tho please


----------



## Impact (Sep 9, 2015)

Avy request 



Size: 150 200
Effects: I'll leave it up to you 
Borders, One with dotted borders one without


----------



## SLB (Sep 9, 2015)

Requested : avatar

Size : 150x200 

Stock : 

Effects : Up to you, baby girl.

Border : None.


----------



## Krippy (Sep 14, 2015)

Krippy said:


> Lost this in another shop so im requesting it here
> 
> 150x200 rounded borders, whatever effects you like
> 
> ...



 **


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2015)

*




If the requests undone before this wish to be done , plz repost !

Will try not to go MIA anymore ​*​


----------



## Imagine (Oct 28, 2015)

Velvet 

Ava 

Stock: 
Borders: None
Effects: Up to you

I've already cropped it


----------



## Velvet (Oct 28, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Velvet
> 
> Ava
> 
> ...




*Here you go ! *

​


----------



## SLB (Oct 28, 2015)

Moody said:


> Requested : avatar
> 
> Size : 150x200
> 
> ...



repost like this?


----------



## Imagine (Oct 29, 2015)

Velvet


----------



## trance (Oct 29, 2015)

Requesting an ava. 

Size: Senior sized

Stock: 

Effects: Something mellow and laid back to match Ginko's attitude. 

Borders: One with no borders and one with white borders

Other: Up to you


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2015)

* * Moody -  

* Kyouko -  *​


----------



## Hack Snyder (Oct 29, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> Set Request
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avatar_
> ...



Re-post.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 29, 2015)

*

* Persecuted - Hope it`s good 


Spoiler:  









​*


----------



## Impact (Oct 29, 2015)

Impact said:


> Avy request
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 29, 2015)

requested : avi
Size : 175x250
Stock : 
Effects : go wild
Other:  don't want it to stay transparent 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Morphine (Oct 30, 2015)

avatar 150x200
borders or effects up to you


----------



## Velvet (Oct 31, 2015)

*

* Impact -  

* Ul -  

* Morphine - ​*


----------



## Arcuya (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks for the ava


----------



## Impact (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks Vel


----------



## Legend (Nov 10, 2015)

Kitty I needs a set



You dont gotta go crazy.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2015)

* 

* Legend - 

Spoiler:  









​*


----------



## Legend (Nov 17, 2015)

Looks awesome


----------



## Krippy (Dec 25, 2015)

Krippy said:


> Lost this in another shop so im requesting it here
> transparent sigs:


----------



## Velvet (Dec 25, 2015)

** Krippy -   Sig off please~


Spoiler:  







​*


----------



## Violence (Dec 25, 2015)

150x200
Effects : up to you
Borders: dotted

Thx.


----------



## trance (Dec 26, 2015)

Requesting. 

Type: Ava

Size: Senior

Stock: 

Effects: Something to compliment Tatsumaki's character (psychic, green, black and tsundere)

Borders: None

Other: whatever else you think is good


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 28, 2015)

Set request:

Ava and sig: 

(For the ava, focus on the guy on the right.)

Set size: Senior

Effects and such: anything goes

Thanks.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 28, 2015)

*

* Violence -    

* Kyouko - 

* Divine Death - 
Spoiler:  







*


----------



## Violence (Dec 28, 2015)

Velvet said:


> * Violence -



Thx a lot! rep for you!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 28, 2015)

*You`re very welcome 

But next time please find better quality stocks *


----------



## Violence (Dec 28, 2015)

Velvet said:


> *You`re very welcome
> 
> But next time please find better quality stocks *



Sure, no prob!


----------



## trance (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Jan 2, 2016)

could you make a gif out of this video starting from 2:23-2:28 and another starting from 2:29-2:34

need them from a tumblr project, with rep,cred. Doesn't need anything fancy.The sigs looks wll together  will rep and cred multiple times.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 2, 2016)

*Could you perhaps use the request form that is used when requesting , it is located on the front page..*


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Jan 3, 2016)

Oh, my bad! Let me try again:

requesting:animated sig 

Size :290x155 as long as they are no bigger than 1 MB

Stock :
*Spoiler*: __ 




 starting from 2:23-2:28 and another starting from 2:29-2:34 



Effects : Without

Border : Solid for both


----------



## Nello (Jan 3, 2016)

requested : sig

Size : probably best to reduce height to ~300/350

Stock : 

Effects : if you have any good ideas you want to try then go ahead  Otherwise you can just leave it as is

Border : might look good if you kind of fade out the bottom somehow?

Other : transparent please. This is the important part


----------



## Hack Snyder (Jan 4, 2016)

150 x 200 Avatar please


cool with any effects you find would be fitting.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jan 6, 2016)

re quest : Set
size: standard senior member size
stock :
*Spoiler*: __ 










you could do anything you want


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 10, 2016)

Great shop 

Requested : Set (no animation)

Size : Ava 150x200 & 175x250, Sig 500(w)x250(h)

Stock :  

Effects : Something badass, darker theme preferred. Nothing pinkish please.

Border : None

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 3, 2016)

requested :  animated avi or sig / 

Size : Senior set. 

Stock : 
Avatar: 

I've tried to find this gif everywhere and have had no luck. was curious if this can be turned into an senior sized avatar. If not, I'll try to find something else for you. 


sig:  In the sig I wanna go for a black and white effects around all of this. Blend it all in very well, give is a possible evil effect of some sort. 

Image one: I would like this picture to be behind all the other images as if it is looming. 

Of course, I would like the left eye replaced with this image:


And of course the rinnegan replaced with this: 

The image in the banner I want is this, but at an tilted angle:



The only words I want on the banner with a popping effect is: 
"These Eyes Have Seen Things You Would Consider Nightmares." 


Effects : I would like effects. I'd say what effects you'd find would match the set itself. Free reign.  

Border : Number 5. 
Spoiler: 
Other :


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 10, 2016)

Is this shop still open? I know Velvet is around here and there but just asking.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2016)

*I`m still around but not as much until next week , got end semester finals and i gotta focus on them mainly !

Next week tho i am back to work *


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2016)

liiiiiiiiiiiies


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2016)

*coughs* <.<


----------



## Velvet (Apr 12, 2016)

​


----------



## trance (Apr 12, 2016)

Sweet! 

Request: Avi

Size: Senior

Stock: 

Effects: whatever you think is best

Borders: one with no borders and one with white

Other: Anything else you think is best.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 12, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Request: Avi
> 
> ...


----------



## trance (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks. Need to spread doe.


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 12, 2016)

Set Request:

*Ava and sig: *

*Set size:* Senior

*Effects and such:* anything goes, as usual

Thanks.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 12, 2016)

Divine Death said:


> Set Request:
> 
> *Ava and sig: *
> 
> ...




​


----------



## Lance (Apr 12, 2016)

May I please get a signature your highness? 
Stock

Appropriate effects and design as you please
To match this


Also, please make it a rectangle. Sort of like this.


----------



## Morphine (Apr 13, 2016)

can you make me a set of your own liking Tifu-chan 

a slim sig would be most appreciated


----------



## Velvet (Apr 13, 2016)

*


Lance said:



			May I please get a signature your highness? 
Stock

Appropriate effects and design as you please
To match this


Also, please make it a rectangle. Sort of like this.

Click to expand...


 The second picture you showed me didn`t wanna work so i give you these two , i hope they is okay ! 







Morphine said:



			can you make me a set of your own liking Tifu-chan 

a slim sig would be most appreciated
		
Click to expand...




*​


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 13, 2016)

Vengeance said:


> Great shop
> 
> Requested : Set (no animation)
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Apr 13, 2016)

Vengeance said:


>












​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Lance (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks love.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 13, 2016)

*Is it alright ?  I really didn`t know how to make it more...matchy with your avi ! *


----------



## Lance (Apr 13, 2016)

Its great. Good effects. I will edit it to add a little twinkle effect (animated).
It looks lovely though.


----------



## Morphine (Apr 14, 2016)

thank you dear


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 16, 2016)

are you able to make a gif sig from a youtube video?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 17, 2016)

Ava said:


> are you able to make a gif sig from a youtube video?



*I have lost the program for that so currently i cannot  *


----------



## trance (Apr 17, 2016)

Requesting again. 

Type: Set

Size: Senior

Stock: Avi- , Sig- 

Borders: None

Effects: Something serene, peaceful and zen to compliment Ginko (the guy)

Text: Avi- None, Sig- "The Wandering Mushishi"

Other: Anything else you think is best.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 18, 2016)

so honeybun
would do me a transparency anytime you're free?

any of the kitties on these pages that you'd like more to do


----------



## Impact (Apr 19, 2016)

Requesting  Ava pls



Size: 175x 250

Effects: up to you

Borders: one with dotted borders and one without


----------



## Eros (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm not sure if you still have the Prince set I sent you or not, since some posts got nuked. Just in case, I found a different set.
As long as they're within correct size parameters and look cool, I'll be happy. I've seen your work, Velvet. 

Avy: 

Signature:


----------



## blackfire96 (Apr 26, 2016)

I would like a set please!! effects are up to you, same with borders. will rep and cred. I'm not sure what sizes I can wear, So im sorry I can't tell you that.....If there's any trouble whatsoever please let me know!


----------



## Eros (Apr 26, 2016)

Just an FYI, I just put in a name change request, but I still want to honor Prince.


----------



## Velvet (May 3, 2016)

​


----------



## Araragi (May 3, 2016)

velvet~

can I get a 150x200 and 175x350 ava of this stock pls 

no border
text: Josuke
effects: do what looks good but I prefer it to be relatively bright

thanks 

also, I don't know how to turn off sigs with the new update


----------



## Impact (May 3, 2016)

Requesting  Ava 



Size: 175x 250

Effects: up to you

Borders: no borders


----------



## Velvet (May 4, 2016)

** Josuke -  *​
** Impact - *​


----------



## Eros (May 4, 2016)

Hello Velvet! I'm a big fan of your work. I was on Tumblr, and I thought I would look for something with Sam Smith. He is truly an inspiration to me. He is an amazing artist, and unlike most musicians, he came out almost from the beginning of his career. He's also won 4 Grammys so far. What I would like for this is a set from this high quality black and white photo. The avy I would like as close to 150x200 as possible. With the signature, the vertical dimension needs to be trimmed down below 500. Since you like being credited, by all means, feel free to add something to the effect of Trivium's set by Velvet if you want. As for the theme of the set, adding color to black and white photos can be interesting, and it is an amazing contrast. 

This for example:



Here is the photo for the set:


----------



## S (May 5, 2016)

Requesting Ava & Sig
Size: 175x 250

Effects: up to you

Borders: up to you


----------



## Sherlōck (May 7, 2016)

A signature compromising


----------



## Eros (May 7, 2016)

Hopefully I'll get it right this time. 

Stock: 

Dimensions: Signature 500 x 354

Avatar: 150 x 106

Color scheme:  red, orange, green, yellow, blue, and violet of the  (or at least colors that are close) in the background. How to integrate the colors of the gay pride flag is up to you. 

Borders: Solid

Additional effects: Up to you.


----------



## hustler's ambition (May 13, 2016)

requested : senior set.

Size : senior size (i'm unsure what the senior sizes are. sorry.  )

Stock :  

Effects : i want the signature to say Father's Day in script. i want the avi to remain text-free.

Border : no borders

Other : no transed


----------



## S (May 15, 2016)

This shop sucks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 2 | Dislike 3


----------



## Velvet (May 17, 2016)

*Just because the shop owner is busy with IRL stuff which come way before the shop , doesn`t mean you can be rude.

If you`re unhappy then alright, if you read the rules it is clearly said the requests might take awhile if there is something more important happening~

Thank you for the visit  ^u^*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Eros (May 20, 2016)

I just hope everything is alright, Velvet-chan. I know finals are difficult and getting packed up for summer and everything else can be time-consuming. Life happens.


----------



## Eros (May 30, 2016)

I would like a set from this photo of Victoria Justice. 


Signature size: 500 x 375


Avatar: Centered around Victoria’s face 150 x 200

Background color and other effects: Up to you, but of course it should complement her attire, and some stars mixed in would be good, giving it an acknowledgment of the series, Victorious.

Borders: None

FYI, I’ll probably go back and forth between my Sam Smith and Victoria Justice set. Victoria happens to be one of the rare women who bring out my hetero side. She’s so hot.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 20, 2017)

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Eros (Apr 28, 2017)

Welcome back, Velvet! I've got this intense image of Maito Gai here. 
What I would like: A set

Size: Normal

Avy: Centered around Gai's upper body.

Sig: Also centered around his upper body, including his arms and hands if possible.

Effects: Up to you

Borders: None

Special: Feel free to add your name to the signature in the lower righthand for credit!


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 29, 2017)

*Ava: *
*Sig:* 
*Size:* Normal
*Effects, borders and such:* anything goes.

Thanks.


----------



## Velvet (May 1, 2017)

*Hope these are alright...

@Lady Gaga -






@Divine Death -



*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eros (May 1, 2017)

Thanks Velvet!


----------



## Skywalker (May 22, 2017)

*Request:* Set

*Avatar Size:* Whatever the size of my current is.

*Stock:* *Borders:* Solid black

*Effects:* Whatever looks good on it.


----------



## Velvet (May 29, 2017)

*@Skywalker -




*​

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 12, 2017)

*Ava:* Higurashi no Naku Koro ni
*Sig:* Higurashi no Naku Koro ni
*Size:* Normal
*Effects and such:* Whatever works.

Thanks.


----------



## Bump (Jul 2, 2017)

*Ava:* 
*Size:* Normal
*Effects and such:* Whatever but just wanted it resized


----------



## Alita (Aug 7, 2017)

Can someone remind me again how I disable my signature? I wanted to make a set request but I forgot how to do that.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 11, 2017)

you don't still do gif sigs and avatars?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 10, 2019)

*Been wondering if to open again or not but since my busy times have passed (for now), decided to open for a bit again!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 19, 2019)

Yay I love sets!

Some people say sets are dead in 2019, but I say the more canvas space to pimp your favorite character the better (My current one is a bit too distastefully big though I gotta admit. Maybe I should cut Kirishima out to reduce it. Poor Kirishima ) Plus 175 pixels wide ain't enough for outstretched arms and such.

Good baking!


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 28, 2019)

Welcome back Velvet.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 28, 2019)

* Thank you! I am ready to jump back into making avatars & sets~*


----------



## Velvet (Mar 29, 2019)

​


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 29, 2019)

If i find a image i will request. Sometimes i get tired of making my own stuff.


----------



## Legend (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 30, 2019)

Request: Avatars only
Size: 175x350
Stock:   
Effects: Yes
Border: Doesnt matter


----------



## Velvet (Mar 30, 2019)

Aphrodite said:


> Request: Avatars only
> Size: 175x350
> Stock:
> Effects: Yes
> Border: Doesnt matter









* Hope these are to your liking, if you want them with a border just tell me~*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 30, 2019)

Velvet said:


> * Hope these are to your liking, if you want them with a border just tell me~*



Nope they look perfect. Thank you. I will rep when im not 24'd


----------



## trance (Apr 8, 2019)

velvet reopened her shop? yes please 

ava only

size- 175x250

stock-  

effects: he's a dark souls character, so something dark lol and he's also known for his herculean physical might, so something to represent that 

borders- none

other- go nuts lol


----------



## Velvet (Apr 9, 2019)

Rakuyo said:


> velvet reopened her shop? yes please
> 
> ava only
> 
> ...


----------



## trance (Apr 9, 2019)

Velvet said:


>



righteous

thanks


----------



## Velvet (Apr 9, 2019)

Rakuyo said:


> righteous
> 
> thanks



* Glad you like!*


----------



## Worm Juice (Apr 15, 2019)

So creative 

Stock can be something similar to this:





Do your magic please


----------



## Velvet (Apr 15, 2019)

Worm Juice said:


> So creative
> 
> Stock can be something similar to this:
> 
> ...



*Just gummy worms?  It is much better than your current one for sure

Also what size avatar?*


----------



## Bonney (Apr 15, 2019)

Request: Avatars
Size: 175x350
Stock:   
Effects: Yes please 
Border: Not needed.


----------



## Worm Juice (Apr 15, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *Just gummy worms?  It is much better than your current one for sure
> 
> Also what size avatar?*


Idk any size is ok not too big though


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 15, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *Just gummy worms?  It is much better than your current one for sure
> 
> Also what size avatar?*





Worm Juice said:


> Idk any size is ok not too big though



Please just get him something fast. His current avatar is making me squeamish


----------



## Velvet (Apr 15, 2019)

Worm Juice said:


> Idk any size is ok not too big though


----------



## Velvet (Apr 15, 2019)

Serenity said:


> Request: Avatars
> Size: 175x350
> Stock:
> Effects: Yes please
> Border: Not needed.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 15, 2019)

Hai Velvet can you make me some avatars. I don't have photoshop atm and i tried gimp but im a gimptard.

*requested : avi *

*Size : 175 x 350*

*Stock : *

*Effects : whatever is fine*

*Border : none*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 16, 2019)

Aphrodite said:


> Hai Velvet can you make me some avatars. I don't have photoshop atm and i tried gimp but im a gimptard.
> 
> *requested : avi *
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 16, 2019)

Velvet said:


>



Thank you will rep when not 24'd


----------



## Velvet (Apr 16, 2019)

Aphrodite said:


> Thank you will rep when not 24'd



*Glad you like them *


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 16, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *Glad you like them *



Always do and sorry for the late rep. Still not feeling to well.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi Velvet. 

Request: avatar

Stock:


Size: 175 x 350 but I think I already resized it to that so no need.

Effects: whatever you add is fine by me.

Border: none

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 17, 2019)

Kuzehiko said:


> Hi Velvet.
> 
> Request: avatar
> 
> ...




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bart (Apr 23, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *Turn off your sig first !*


Velvet can I please request a YouTube thumbnail image? ~

The main image is this (just with the individual on the left):


And the image I would like it to be modelled on is this:


With the text included (with the underline) being similar to the 2nd image:

The Lost Kenobi
Finn


----------



## Velvet (Apr 24, 2019)

Bart said:


> Velvet can I please request a YouTube thumbnail image? ~
> 
> The main image is this (just with the individual on the left):
> 
> ...



* I don`t really do thumbnail stuff hun

Only avatars or signatures *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bart (Apr 27, 2019)

Velvet said:


> * I don`t really do thumbnail stuff hun
> 
> Only avatars or signatures *



It's cool, thanks very much anyway 

But do you know anyone who does thumbnails? ~


----------



## Velvet (Apr 27, 2019)

Bart said:


> It's cool, thanks very much anyway
> 
> But do you know anyone who does thumbnails? ~



*I do not sadly  Could try asking in the giveaway thread*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bart (Apr 28, 2019)

Thanks <3


----------



## Velvet (Jun 11, 2019)

* Shop is still open if anyone needs requests!*


----------



## Trinity B (Jun 16, 2019)

Hi there.  I would like a set using this picture: 


Max dimensions, solid border. Anything else you do, is up to you. You can make it as fancy or as basic as you would like. I already like the stock image very much so anything you do would just make me like it even more lol. Thanks in advance. 

I would have turned my signature off before posting, but I could not find the option to. I apologize.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 16, 2019)

Jezebel. said:


> Hi there.  I would like a set using this picture:
> 
> 
> Max dimensions, solid border. Anything else you do, is up to you. You can make it as fancy or as basic as you would like. I already like the stock image very much so anything you do would just make me like it even more lol. Thanks in advance.
> ...



*The picture link shows broken  Pls fix or use imgur to upload it

Also please use the proper form because idk what max dimensions are  
*
@Jezebel.


----------



## Vengeance (Jun 19, 2019)

Hello Velvet, I would like to request a set.

_Requested : avatar and signature
Size : 175w x 250h avatar, 500w x 200h signature
Stock : 
Effects : work your magic, something badass in darker tone please
Border : dotted like my current avatar_

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Velvet (Jun 22, 2019)

Vengeance said:


> Hello Velvet, I would like to request a set.
> 
> _Requested : avatar and signature
> Size : 175w x 250h avatar, 500w x 200h signature
> ...








​


----------



## Velvet (Jun 22, 2019)

Jezebel. said:


> Hi there.  I would like a set using this picture:
> 
> 
> Max dimensions, solid border. Anything else you do, is up to you. You can make it as fancy or as basic as you would like. I already like the stock image very much so anything you do would just make me like it even more lol. Thanks in advance.
> ...



*Still can`t see link so can`t do anything...*


----------



## Vengeance (Jun 23, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you very much, have to spread first 
Do you mind if I ask for the original sized png as well?


----------



## Velvet (Jun 23, 2019)

Vengeance said:


> Thank you very much, have to spread first
> Do you mind if I ask for the original sized png as well?



*What do you mean? *


----------



## Vengeance (Jun 24, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *What do you mean? *



I meant that I had to spread rep first and I asked if you mind giving me the original final image of your work (1024x682) before resize to ava/sig, so that I can resize it myself in case I want another size in the future. Not asking for the psd of course


----------



## Velvet (Jun 24, 2019)

Vengeance said:


> I meant that I had to spread rep first and I asked if you mind giving me the original final image of your work (1024x682) before resize to ava/sig, so that I can resize it myself in case I want another size in the future. Not asking for the psd of course



* I resize the image first and then add the effects

 Afraid I don`t have an image thats 1024x682 with the effects used*


----------



## Worm Juice (Jun 25, 2019)

Idk which one is more suitable for me




*Spoiler*: _Or this_ 










I like rounded borders and the ava being square. I have no preferences for the size


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2019)

Jezebel. said:


> Hi there.  I would like a set using this picture:
> 
> 
> Max dimensions, solid border. Anything else you do, is up to you. You can make it as fancy or as basic as you would like. I already like the stock image very much so anything you do would just make me like it even more lol. Thanks in advance.
> ...



* Honestly the stock itself was beautiful so I didn`t ruin it with effect, only some color adjustments *




​


----------



## Velvet (Jun 27, 2019)

Worm Juice said:


> Idk which one is more suitable for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...






​


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 21, 2019)

*requested : Sig/Banner set for both images*

*Size : senior size*

*Stock :  *

*Effects : I would for sure like effects, whatever you think works. For the second image I would like the other person somehow blacked out more so it's just Kakashi without ruining the intent of the images quality if all possible! Thanks! *

*Border : rounded

Not sure why the images aren't showing, but the link should work. Let me know if ya have any problems. *


----------



## Bump (Jul 21, 2019)

set request


text on sig - Bump

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Jul 21, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> *requested : Sig/Banner set for both images*
> 
> *Size : senior size*
> 
> ...



*I don`t do banners anymore but I`ll gladly make a signature

Although I might need to know the size properly since I don`t know what the senior size is?*



Bump said:


> set request
> 
> 
> text on sig - Bump



*Please use the proper request format *


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 21, 2019)

Wow did I say banner. I meant sig/avatar I am sorry. The size is 150 x 375 @Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Jul 22, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Wow did I say banner. I meant sig/avatar I am sorry. The size is 150 x 375 @Velvet



*What about the sig size? *


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2019)

I almost forgot. Well, I'll leave that up to you ma'am as I'm not really sure @Velvet. You have creative freedom to work your magic cause you do beautiful work. I remember some of the first stuff you made me I believe when I first joined here years ago. I may still even have it despite I'm not sure what it was. I'd have to search this topic.


----------



## Xebec (Jul 24, 2019)

Requested : Transparent set

Size : Avatar 175x250, Sig 700x400

Stock :


----------



## Bump (Jul 28, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *
> Please use the proper request format *



so sorry I was on mobile so just posted 

Requested : set

Size : Avatar 175x250, Sig  600 × 296 

Stock :


----------



## Velvet (Aug 4, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> _requested : Sig/Banner set for both images_
> 
> _Size : senior size_
> 
> ...



* Find me higher quality pictures next time or I`ll bite you




*


Bump said:


> so sorry I was on mobile so just posted
> 
> Requested : set
> 
> ...


*




​*

Malos said:


> Requested : Transparent set
> 
> Size : Avatar 175x250, Sig 700x400
> 
> Stock :



*Lowkey spooky 
*








-​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xebec (Aug 4, 2019)

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Aug 4, 2019)

loove it


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 5, 2019)

Velvet said:


> * Find me higher quality pictures next time or I`ll bite you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do!


----------



## Worm Juice (Aug 16, 2019)

Can you make an ava of this:


Is this ok or too small?

I like square so if that is possible that would be awesome


----------



## Velvet (Aug 16, 2019)

Worm Juice said:


> Can you make an ava of this:
> 
> 
> Is this ok or too small?
> ...



*I`m afraid it`s too small hun 

You need to give me a good quality stock so I can make you an amazing avatar~*


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 1, 2019)

Request time:

*Request:* Ava and signature

*Ava Stock:*


*Effects:* Anything goes

*Ava size:* 175w x 250h

*Sig stock:*


*Effects:* Anything goes

*Sig size:* 600 × 296

Thanks again.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 1, 2019)

Divine Death said:


> Request time:
> 
> *Request:* Ava and signature
> 
> ...



*The avatar image is a bit low hq but I`ll try

Also you forgot to say what sizes *


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 1, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *The avatar image is a bit low hq but I`ll try
> 
> Also you forgot to say what sizes *


Sorry about that. Hard to find good quality images of this series.

Apologies. I edited the description to include the sizes.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 4, 2019)

Divine Death said:


> Request time:
> 
> *Request:* Ava and signature
> 
> ...




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Sep 6, 2019)

Hello Velvet this old man is back.... Make me a sign.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 6, 2019)

宮本Musashi said:


> Hello Velvet this old man is back.... Make me a sign.



*Good to see you again but use the proper form or I can`t make it *


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Sep 6, 2019)

or.... you can just make me something to your taste! lol that has Jeriah in it..... please!


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Sep 6, 2019)

Divine Death said:


> Sorry about that. Hard to find good quality images of this series.
> 
> Apologies. I edited the description to include the sizes.


what are the dimmensions i can have for each the avatar and sign?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 6, 2019)

宮本Musashi said:


> what are the dimmensions i can have for each the avatar and sign?



*You can check those in your settings *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Sep 6, 2019)

Can you put the Name like behind the character in a cool Japanese Samurai looking way?

The signature can it be the standard size largest height possible duh.
The Avatar i cant remember how i got a larger Avatar because it was like 10years ago but my Avatar is bigger then the standard size. *Thats what she said* so what ever dimensions are my current one please or bigger idk make the corners round tho i like that a lot actually ... and thank you!
But the avatar not musashi writing behind him. 

can you add like an ice mist effect to the whole thing get creative! like if it was his power idk thank you so much!

*Spoiler*: __ 




"宮本Musashi" behind him in the signature and then an avatar out of the same image.
can the if its possible like if hes standing in front of his own name.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Sep 10, 2019)

So Velvet..... yes or no? Can it be done?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morphine (Sep 11, 2019)

i'd like to request a set


*Spoiler*: _sig_ 










any effects you like, the avatar is 175x250 i think
thank you <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Sep 11, 2019)

Morphine said:


> i'd like to request a set
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _sig_
> ...


I've been waiting since 2014.... get in line Morphine!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 11, 2019)

宮本Musashi said:


> I've been waiting since 2014.... get in line Morphine!



*I will get to these when I can, please don`t spam the shop hun *


----------



## Velvet (Sep 14, 2019)

宮本Musashi said:


> Can you put the Name like behind the character in a cool Japanese Samurai looking way?
> 
> The signature can it be the standard size largest height possible duh.
> The Avatar i cant remember how i got a larger Avatar because it was like 10years ago but my Avatar is bigger then the standard size. *Thats what she said* so what ever dimensions are my current one please or bigger idk make the corners round tho i like that a lot actually ... and thank you!
> ...



* 



*​


----------



## Velvet (Sep 14, 2019)

Morphine said:


> i'd like to request a set
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _sig_
> ...






​


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Sep 14, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​


I love it Velvet!


----------



## Yamato (Sep 25, 2019)

Hi @Velvet , can you make an avatar from that and turn it into an autumn theme? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 11, 2019)

Yamato said:


> Hi @Velvet , can you make an avatar from that and turn it into an autumn theme? Thanks a bunch.



* Yamatoooooooo do you still want to use the same stock or got something else in mind?*


----------



## Yamato (Oct 11, 2019)

Velvet said:


> * Yamatoooooooo do you still want to use the same stock or got something else in mind?*


Uhhh you can use this stock still. Except omit the autumn theme now and can do whatever with it to make it cool


----------



## Velvet (Oct 11, 2019)

Yamato said:


> Uhhh you can use this stock still. Except omit the autumn theme now and can do whatever with it to make it cool


----------



## Yamato (Oct 11, 2019)

Sweeett 
Thanks a bunch Velvet!


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 4, 2019)

Request time:

*Request:* Ava and signature

*Stock:* 

*Effects:* Anything goes

*Ava size:* 175w x 250h

*Sig size:* 600 x 296

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 20, 2019)

Divine Death said:


> Request time:
> 
> *Request:* Ava and signature
> 
> ...



* Oops didn`t see this!

Also the stock isn`t showing up at all *


----------



## Divine Death (Nov 20, 2019)

Velvet said:


> * Oops didn`t see this!
> 
> Also the stock isn`t showing up at all *


I fixed it (hopefully), so there's that. Have no idea how that happened.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 20, 2019)

Divine Death said:


> I fixed it (hopefully), so there's that. Have no idea how that happened.







​


----------



## Trinity (Dec 30, 2019)

_@Velvet_​
*I want:*

A signature gif like this with this . Would you be able to do this? With similar effects, colorizations and all?
A png ava out of it, the dimensions would be 175x250.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2019)

mina said:


> _@Velvet_​
> *I want:*
> 
> A signature gif like this with this . Would you be able to do this? With similar effects, colorizations and all?
> A png ava out of it, the dimensions would be 175x250.



*I could try  haven`t done it in a long time and can`t exactly remember what I did with that signature but I can try

Also if you can find a slightly better quality stock photo of that it would be even easier*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trinity (Dec 31, 2019)

Ty :3


----------



## God (Jan 6, 2020)

Hey velvet I need a regular senior member sized avatar from this


----------



## Bump (Jan 7, 2020)

*Request:* Ava and sig

*Stock: 
Spoiler:  






*


*Effects:* Anything goes

*Ava size:* 175w x 250h

*Sig size:* 600 x 296


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Mar 6, 2020)

Pervert Wife.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Mar 13, 2020)

I like those pictures @Velvet


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2020)

Avatar 

175x350

Transparent


----------



## Velvet (May 4, 2020)

*

- Older requests will be done if re-posted with the proper form

- Use form below or requests won`t be done, simple "make me avi out of this" aren`t acceptable 




Requested: avi / sig / set

Size: avi: 175x250 / 175x350 / 150x150 etc.

Stock: Use high quality images and spoiler tag

Effects: With or without

Border: With or without, What kind [ dotted, solid, round, none]

Click to expand...


- High quality stocks make for a better end result

- Spamming that has nothing to do with a request is not allowed

- Thank you for visiting *​


----------



## Alicia (May 20, 2020)

Hi Velvet,

Are you still open to requests? I know your last post said you are but that's from over 2 weeks ago; just checking to be sure.


----------



## Velvet (May 20, 2020)

Alicia said:


> Hi Velvet,
> 
> Are you still open to requests? I know your last post said you are but that's from over 2 weeks ago; just checking to be sure.



*I am open for requests yes 

Just make sure to use the proper request form and a good quality stock!*


----------



## Bump (May 22, 2020)

Velvet would you do a banner request?


----------



## Velvet (May 22, 2020)

Bump said:


> Velvet would you do a banner request?



*I don`t do banners anymore, sorry hun*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divine Death (May 27, 2020)

Request time:

*Request:* Ava and signature

*Stock:
*


*Effects:* Anything goes

*Ava size:* 175w x 250h

*Sig size:* 600 x 296

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Velvet (May 29, 2020)

Divine Death said:


> Request time:
> 
> *Request:* Ava and signature
> 
> ...



* If you want ones with dotter border just tell me, or rounded ones*




​


----------



## Alita (Jun 4, 2020)

Set request.





For my avatar I wanted a close up of Alita (She is the girl with the black hair who is upside down.). For the signature I wanted the full picture but you can add whatever effects and details you want to make it look better. For the border you can include one or not but if you do make it a line border. Make avatar and signature the standard size for both. Thanks.


----------



## Bump (Jun 4, 2020)

avy request

Stock- 
size - 150x500 & 150x200

ill take anything


----------



## Velvet (Jun 4, 2020)

Tanno said:


> Stock:
> 
> Size: 175x250
> 
> Request: Two avatars



*Thats the best I could do with a cluttered manga page *


​


----------



## Velvet (Jun 4, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> Set request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Please use the proper request form, I don`t know what "standart size" is~*



> *Requested: avi / sig / set
> 
> Size: avi: 175x250 / 175x350 / 150x150 etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alita (Jun 4, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *Please use the proper request form, I don`t know what "standart size" is~*



Sorry....

Request: Avi and sig
Stock: 
Effects: Whatever you think makes it look better.
Border: Whatever you think makes it look better.
Ava: 175w x 250h (Of alita the girl with the black hair and upside down.)
Sig: 600w x 300h


----------



## Velvet (Jun 4, 2020)

Bump said:


> avy request
> 
> Stock-
> size - 150x500 & 150x200
> ...



​

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alicia (Jun 5, 2020)

It's been another 2 weeks since I asked, I hope you're still open to requests 

I forgot, but do you do animated gifs? Are you able to turn this into a set?


----------



## Velvet (Jun 5, 2020)

Alicia said:


> It's been another 2 weeks since I asked, I hope you're still open to requests
> 
> I forgot, but do you do animated gifs? Are you able to turn this into a set?



*I don`t do gifs anymore, sadly can`t remember how to *


----------



## Alicia (Jun 5, 2020)

alright, np hon


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 6, 2020)

@Velvet

_*Requested: *_Avatar

_*Size: *_175x350

*Stock: * 

_*Effects: *_Not sure, can I get one with effects and one without effects and see which is better? 
_*
Border: *_None


----------



## Velvet (Jun 7, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> Sorry....
> 
> Request: Avi and sig
> Stock:
> ...



*If you want a rounded border or a dotted one just tell me which color set you want 









*​


----------



## Velvet (Jun 7, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> @Velvet
> 
> _*Requested: *_Avatar
> 
> ...





  ---     ---​


----------



## Alita (Jun 7, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *If you want a rounded border or a dotted one just tell me which color set you want
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love all of these but do you think you could do a rounded border for the orange sig and avatar? That one is my fav.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 7, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> I love all of these but do you think you could do a rounded border for the orange sig and avatar? That one is my fav.



*Sure no problem *


----------



## Alita (Jun 7, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *Sure no problem *



Perfect! Thanks once again.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 16, 2020)

@Velvet

_*Requested: *_Avatar
_*Size: *_175x350
*Stock: * 
_*Effects: *_Not sure, can I get one with effects and one without effects and see which is better? 
_*
Border: *_None


----------



## Velvet (Jun 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> @Velvet
> 
> _*Requested: *_Avatar
> _*Size: *_175x350
> ...


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 22, 2020)

Can you make this into an avatar for me Teddy ;-;
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Imagine (Jun 22, 2020)

I'd like an ava 

175x250
Stock:Character in the midde 
Effects: With
Borders: None


----------



## Velvet (Jun 28, 2020)

Grimmjow said:


> Can you make this into an avatar for me Teddy ;-;
> *Spoiler*: __



*You know the drill, use the proper request form 

I've already made it clear I don't do "make me an avatar out of this" requests without the proper form*


----------



## Bump (Jun 28, 2020)

Velvet said:


> ​
> 
> ​



sorry for late reply, i love all im going enjoy rotating them


----------



## Velvet (Jun 28, 2020)

Bump said:


> sorry for late reply, i love all im going enjoy rotating them



*Glad you like them *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Jun 28, 2020)

Imagine said:


> I'd like an ava
> 
> 175x250
> Stock:Character in the midde
> ...


​


----------



## Imagine (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks. Looks great


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 29, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *You know the drill, use the proper request form
> 
> I've already made it clear I don't do "make me an avatar out of this" requests without the proper form*


It’s my first request in a few years I’m sorry ;-;


----------



## Velvet (Jun 29, 2020)

Grimmjow said:


> It’s my first request in a few years I’m sorry ;-;



*Fineee I forgive you this time 

Here is the form though*



> *Requested: avi / sig / set
> 
> Size: avi: 175x250 / 175x350 / 150x150 etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet (Jul 3, 2020)

Die-Hardman said:


> i'd like a transparent sig of this please


*Use the proper form please *



> *Requested: avi / sig / set
> 
> Size: avi: 175x250 / 175x350 / 150x150 etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xebec (Jul 3, 2020)

my bad

*Requested: transparent sig

Size: signature size limit

Stock:  

effects: none*


----------



## Velvet (Jul 4, 2020)

Die-Hardman said:


> my bad
> 
> *Requested: transparent sig
> 
> ...


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xebec (Jul 4, 2020)

Velvet said:


> ​


thanks!


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 4, 2020)

*Requested: avi *

*Size: avi: 175x250 *

_*Stock: *_
*Spoiler*: __ 









*Effects: With*

*Border: solid*


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 6, 2020)

*Requested: avi
Size: 175x250
Stock:  
Effects: With
Border:  without
*


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 6, 2020)

*Requested: avatar*

*Size: avi: 175x250 *

*Stock:  
Effects: one with and one without if you don't mind*

*Border: without*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 24, 2020)

*Requested: transparent sig

Size: signature size limit

Stock:  

effects: none
*
Thanks in advance! Been a _long _time since I requested anything in this section.


----------



## Hero (Oct 13, 2020)

_Avatar: Request
Size:_ *175x350*
_Stock: 
*Spoiler*:  








Example: 
_
I would like like this avatar to be replicated in this 175 x 350 format if possible.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 15, 2020)

@Velvet

are you still taking requests?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 16, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> @Velvet
> 
> are you still taking requests?



*Oh sorry I haven't checked in awhile, I do yis

If you want something just drop a post <3*


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 16, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *Oh sorry I haven't checked in awhile, I do yis
> 
> If you want something just drop a post <3*



_*Requested: *_Avatar

_*Size: *_175x350

*Stock: *
*Spoiler*: __ 








_*Effects: *_Not sure, can I get one with effects and one without effects and see which is better? 
_*
Border: *_None


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 27, 2020)

@Velvet 

Hey Velvet, can I use this as an avatar? It's very pretty.




And do you still take requests? If you do, I would like to make a new request.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 27, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> @Velvet
> 
> Hey Velvet, can I use this as an avatar? It's very pretty.
> 
> ...


*Sure, it's my past entry but go ahead  

Just keep in mind it might look a bit blurry since it's not 174 as the current size but 175 

And the shop will resume work once I am back from grammas in January*

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Cobalt (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi, I was wondering if your shop was open at the moment for request? Thank you!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2021)

Cobalt said:


> Hi, I was wondering if your shop was open at the moment for request? Thank you!


*I am able to take requests, sure  

Just make sure to use the proper form!*

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Cobalt (Jan 18, 2021)

Awesome, thanks!

Request: Avatar
Size: 175 x 350
Stock: 
Effects: Whatever you think looks best
Border: Whatever you think looks best.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 18, 2021)

Cobalt said:


> Awesome, thanks!
> 
> Request: Avatar
> Size: 175 x 350
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobalt (Jan 18, 2021)

Looks great! Thank you!


----------



## Sloan (Feb 3, 2021)

Can you put like small clouds at the top, with money or dollar signs falling from them and you can fck wit it to make it better if you want(Effects bla bla)



All g if you too busy!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2021)

Sloan said:


> Can you put like small clouds at the top, with money or dollar signs falling from them and you can fck wit it to make it better if you want(Effects bla bla)
> 
> 
> 
> All g if you too busy!



*That is too small for me to do anything with it, sorry

Also it is not in the required form of requesting either*



> _*THE RULES:*_
> 
> _*- Please provide a high quality stocks to work with, the end result depends on it
> 
> ...

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jun 18, 2021)

I would like to request two different images with the specified pixels respectively, and additionally, I'd like the former with some snowball effects.

*Request Type: *174x250/150x300
*Character: *TXT Yeonjun
*Source Image:*

*Text: *None

Thanks.


----------

